# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2018 às 11:47)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Abr 2018 às 11:49)

Bom dia e boa Páscoa.
Mínima de 7.1°C.
Agora dia primaveril com 17.5°C .
Algumas nuvens e vento fraco.
Nota: 
Confirmo que a primavera chegou!!
Andorinhas chegaram


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2018 às 12:14)

Este 1º dia de Abril, e domingo de Páscoa, segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e com vento fraco.
A temperatura é amena.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Abr 2018 às 12:28)

Bom dia e boa Páscoa para todos, pelo Couço sigo com 18.9ºC e céu nublado com abertas por nebulosidade alta, pena que tenho que ir trabalhar mais logo no dia de hoje, enfim...


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2018 às 13:00)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 8,4ºC

Agora céu nublado por nuvens altas e temperatura de 34,7ºC com vento nulo

Agora a serio lol estão 17,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2018 às 13:04)

*20.1ºC*

Boa Páscoa para todos


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2018 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde
Extremos do dia:

Mínima: *8,0ºC *
Máxima: *21,1ºC *

Abril começa com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e temperatura amena. O vento tem sido praticamente nulo durante todo o dia. 

T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 42% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (1 Abr 2018 às 18:45)

Boa Pascoa,
Aqui dia primaveril temperatura nos 19ºC, mas ja se nota a entrada da nebulosidade ...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2018 às 18:57)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Dia de Páscoa ameno , com Máx : 19.2°c , agora 14.2°c e continuação de vento nulo! 
Já vai chuvendo por aqui, acumulado de 18.2mm !! Não estava a espera

Edit: Obviamente não choveu nada no dia de hoje, era a brincadeira do 1 de Abril, mas agora ela já está ai mesmo a chegar 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

Boa tarde, belo céu agora na Póvoa, com virga em algumas nuvens médias 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2018 às 19:23)

Agora na CRIL, Camarate 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2018 às 19:37)

A5, Carnaxide 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2018 às 19:43)

Mar calmo, Caxias








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2018 às 20:05)

Boas!
O dia foi algo abafado devido à nebulosidade média e alta.
Amanhã a chuva regressa. Acredito que possam haver surpresas.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2018 às 21:40)

Boas,
12,5 graus
Vento nulo, uma raridade por estas bandas.

Foto recente que tirei  junto a uma das lagoas da Quinta do Pisão, Alcabideche.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2018 às 21:44)

Pela hora de almoço dominava um céu azul pintado de cirrus e altostratus, que parecia prometer bom tempo o resto do dia.

Ao longo do dia foi encobrindo bastante.

Agora olhei para o céu e pensei que vi "wall clouds" e fiquei perplexo porque não havia qualquer tipo de atividade eletrica ou celular prevista. Mas depois pensei, virga! Muito interessante o constraste com a nebulosidade média.

Minima: *8,4ºC*
Máxima: *17,7ºC
*
O evento dos próximos 3 dias deve generalizar-se em morrinha, com alguns aguaceiros mais fortes talvez. O acumulado previsto pode ser superior porque a morrinha faz das suas às vezes.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2018 às 22:14)

A máxima foi de *19,8ºC*

Agora estão *14,3ºC* e a chuva vai chegar de madrugada em principio mas será pouca.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2018 às 22:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O evento dos próximos 3 dias deve generalizar-se em morrinha, com alguns aguaceiros mais fortes talvez. O acumulado previsto pode ser superior porque a morrinha faz das suas às vezes.


Morrinha (chuva fraca e persistente) não deverá ser. A precipitação será maioritariamente convetiva (isto, analisando os modelos). O aquecimento diurno poderá ajudar nesse _trabalho convetivo. 
_____
Por aqui, o céu permanece bem encoberto, com a temperatura a rondar os 14ºC nas estações mais próximas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2018 às 23:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Morrinha (chuva fraca e persistente) não deverá ser. A precipitação será maioritariamente convetiva (isto, analisando os modelos). O aquecimento diurno poderá ajudar nesse _trabalho convetivo.
> _____
> Por aqui, o céu permanece bem encoberto, com a temperatura a rondar os 14ºC nas estações mais próximas.


Sim, pelo menos amanhã deve ser mais chuva fraca. Just another thing, convectivo, com c, mesmo após acordo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2018 às 23:55)

Hum..parece.me que poderemos ter surpresas com esta frente a nivel de acumulados e algumas Agora já sabemos que nestas situações cada "quintal " terá uma história diferente para contar, vou dormir e espero acordar com a dita a bater na janela






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Abr 2018 às 09:07)

Bom dia

Bela manhã de Primavera
Já chove 13.2°c e vento fraco de S

*Edit: *Vai chuvendo bem por Sesimbra* 10.4mm*
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Abr 2018 às 09:26)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 12.8ºC e céu nublado com algumas abertas, não tenho grande esperança em relação á chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2018 às 09:50)

Boas,
A manhã segue com nevoeiro e pouco mais.
Olhando para Sat 24 ha abertas a escassos kms a oeste daqui.
*1 mm*


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Abr 2018 às 09:56)

@lourinhã 
8 mm acumulados nesta entre as 9 e as 10h da manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2018 às 10:32)

Bom dia a todos. Agora chove moderado e persistente aqui...

Edit: E vai aumentando a intensidade...


----------



## rick80 (2 Abr 2018 às 10:42)

Boas. Pela zona de Alcobaça vai chovendo certinho com alguma intensidade 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Abr 2018 às 10:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Agora chove moderado e persistente aqui...
> 
> Edit: E vai aumentando a intensidade...





rick80 disse:


> Boas. Pela zona de Alcobaça vai chovendo certinho com alguma intensidade
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk



Por Sesimbra cai certinha! Fraca a moderada desde as 09.00H , acumulado segue nos* 10.6mm*, por casa em Azeitão *3.9mm * Boa rega


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2018 às 11:02)

Vai caindo fraca.. O acumulado vai em *4,2mm* 

13,4℃


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2018 às 11:14)

A chuva continua a cair certa e a aumentar de intensidade para moderada a forte. Não esperava tanto! E ainda por cima sem radar!

Edit: Continua a chover muito e até a aumentar um pouco mais a intensidade!


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2018 às 11:40)

A chuva continua mas já acalmou. Agora cai fraca a moderada mas persistente.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2018 às 11:55)

Acabou a chuva fraca aqui, resta a palha que deverá se manter... Chuva que se veja agora só sexta a partir da tarde..
*4,2mm
14,4ºC* e vento fraco .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Abr 2018 às 11:57)

Grande chuva aqui, só rendeu 0.4mm.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Abr 2018 às 13:40)

0.6mm, que fartura.


----------



## rick80 (2 Abr 2018 às 13:51)

Por aqui já não chove à algum tempo. Talvez amanhã mais um pouco depois so 6a...

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2018 às 14:55)

Ceu bonito na  Póvoa, aguaceiros fracos, 18°C









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2018 às 15:17)

18,6°C 66% vento WSW até 15 Km/h. Alguns pingos de vez em quando. (Póvoa, Casal da Serra)








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Abr 2018 às 17:10)

Boa tarde,

O vento, é dono e senhor desta região. Apenas *1,8mm* acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2018 às 18:33)

Depois de alguns aguaceiros fracos que caíram logo ao inicio da tarde, agora o céu está bastante muito escuro, e com grande formações nebulosas.


----------



## RStorm (2 Abr 2018 às 18:59)

Boa Tarde
Extremos de hoje: 

Mínima: *12,3ºC *
Máxima: *18,4ºC *

Dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca durante a manhã e algum sol durante a tarde. O vento soprou fraco de sudoeste. 
O acumulado do dia segue nos *0,3 mm*, esperava um pouco mais 

T. Atual: *16,0ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2018 às 19:09)

Chove bem agora...


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2018 às 19:40)

Em Santa Iria, vista SE e NE









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2018 às 19:44)

Parque Santa Iria, vista Oeste 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2018 às 19:52)

Parque Santa Iria 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2018 às 22:34)

Morrinha por cá neste momento.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2018 às 23:20)

O dia acabou com os mesmos *4,2mm* do inicio da manhã.

Máxima *17,4ºC*
Mínima *12,5ºC*
Rajada máxima *34km/h*
RainRate máximo *16,6mm/h* (9:40)


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 00:25)

1.3mm acumulado...

passou agora um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Candy (3 Abr 2018 às 05:12)

Carga de água valente! Está a fazer um barulhão lá fora!


----------



## srr (3 Abr 2018 às 08:40)

Aqui tem chovido pouco e alterna entre céu Carregado e aguaceiros fraquinhos;

- Soma 1mm


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2018 às 11:41)

Mínima *13,2ºC*

Ao inicio da manha caiu um aguaceiro inesperado que rendeu *2,0mm*

Agora céu pouco nublado e temperatura de *16,4ºC *


----------



## criz0r (3 Abr 2018 às 12:09)

Boas,

Dia de vento, mais um. Acumulado de *0,3mm* apenas ao início da manhã.
Actuais 16,7ºC e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2018 às 12:18)

Depois de alguns agauceiros fracos que cairam logo ao inicio da manhã, agora este fim de manhã segue com vento moderado bastante desconfortável.


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 13:35)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro por aqui


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Abr 2018 às 13:38)

Vem aí festa!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2018 às 15:11)

Boa tarde, vento forte de WSW ou SW na Póvoa, 30 Km/h persistente com rajadas curtas muito fortes. Cumulus humilis ou mediocris com aspecto caótico. Alguns pingos às vezes. 16,5°C 65%.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (3 Abr 2018 às 15:23)

Se isto dura muito... ui ui...

Célula carregada sobre Peniche!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2018 às 15:37)

Continua a chover bem aqui. Mais um aguaceiros moderado a forte agora...


----------



## Candy (3 Abr 2018 às 15:40)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um ronco forte ao longe, mas fiquei com dúvidas! 
Afinal foi mesmo. O blitzortung acabou de registar uma descarga na Lourinhã. Se foi aquela, para ter ouvido o que ouvi, foi forte. 
O ipma ainda não apresenta registo algum aqui no oeste!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2018 às 15:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continua a chover bem aqui. Mais um aguaceiros moderado a forte agora...


Chuva torrencial agora! Aumenta o vento...


----------



## Candy (3 Abr 2018 às 15:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continua a chover bem aqui. Mais um aguaceiros moderado a forte agora...


Parece estar a enfraquecer, mas vai direitinha aí!  
Aqui passou rápida mas foi fortíssima!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2018 às 15:45)

Candy disse:


> Parece estar a enfraquecer, mas vai direitinha aí!
> Aqui passou rápida mas foi fortíssima!


Isto está a ficar um bocado agreste aqui... cuidado para quem está na estrada!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Abr 2018 às 15:47)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia marcado pela ventania moderada de *SW*, com rajadas na ordem dos *35km/h*! Tarde algo abafada com atual: *16.2ºc*


----------



## Candy (3 Abr 2018 às 15:47)

Cá está!... a descarga na Lourinhã foi uma bombinha de *kA: 85.1 *


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2018 às 15:52)

Aqui na parvalheira, nada se passa apenas vento e palha...

16,7ºC e rajada máxima de 50km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2018 às 15:54)

Continua a chuva moderada a forte... penso que ouvi um trovão ao longe...


----------



## criz0r (3 Abr 2018 às 16:01)

Rajadas de meter respeito. 18,0ºC e nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Noroeste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2018 às 16:06)

Continua a chover forte sem parar... que belos acumulados!


----------



## jorgeanimal (3 Abr 2018 às 16:11)

@lourinhã, 15h30
Chuva forte com muito vento durante 20 minutos , algum granizo, um trovão muito forte. A temperatura passou dos 15ºC para os 10ºC e caíram uns 4mm de água...o vento chegou aos 80km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Abr 2018 às 16:13)

Ehh lecas, zona Oeste on fire






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2018 às 16:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continua a chover forte sem parar... que belos acumulados!


Já parou a chuva mas continua o vento...


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 17:10)

vai tudo passar a norte


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2018 às 17:11)

Aguaceiros fortes, mas céu com abertas mesmo durante a chuva. Cumulus congestus e vento com rajadas fortes de Oeste.
Mantem-se o aspecto caótico das nuvens; neblina nos niveis médios. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (3 Abr 2018 às 17:23)

Boa tarde a todos!

Por aqui tarde marcada por chuva forte. A passagem sucessiva de ecos amarelos/laranjas rendeu 9,4 mm desde as 15h30. Temperatura teve uma queda de mais de 5ºC, passando dos 16,6ºC para 11,4ºC. Por agora tudo muito mais calmo e já se vêem umas abertas. No radar, vê-se uma linha de ecos amarelos, que deve passar mais a sul.

Acumulado desde 26/2 fixa-se nos 229,7 mm


----------



## jamestorm (3 Abr 2018 às 17:24)

Alenquer: incrível a carga que cai agora a Norte do Concelho  torrencial!!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Abr 2018 às 17:27)

wow mesmo impressionante !! Que força!


----------



## Edward (3 Abr 2018 às 17:35)

Recomeçou a chover, mas mais fraco desta vez...


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 17:53)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro aqui


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 18:29)

é só ver a passar, vá lá já ter fugido um aguaceirozito já não foi mau, veremos se escapa mais algum até ao fim da linha


----------



## RStorm (3 Abr 2018 às 18:39)

Boa Tarde

Dia ventoso e com céu parcialmente nublado. Apenas registei um aguaceiro até agora, que ocorreu logo ao inicio da manhã, de resto têm sido vê-los passar todos ao lado
Vamos ver se aquela célula em desenvolvimento a oeste do cabo Espichel ainda me traz alguma coisa 
O acumulado do dia segue nos *1,8 mm 
*
T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: SW / 15,4 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 18:40)

trovoada!!!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2018 às 18:44)

Literalmente a ver navios a passarem a norte, apenas *1,3 mm.
*
Vento de SW moderado durante a tarde.


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 18:45)

vai chovendo fraco  e fez o tal trovão solitário, nunca mais fez nenhum


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 18:52)

chuva forte


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 19:00)

não para a chuvada!  não esperava isto


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 19:11)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada!!!!!



ai está ela:


----------



## RStorm (3 Abr 2018 às 19:15)

Aproxima-se um aguaceiro e vem nesta direção... logo agora que a estação deixou de reportar dados


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 19:15)

desculpem tanto post seguido , já parou de chover já faz sol, agora está assim para despedida:


----------



## sunseagulls (3 Abr 2018 às 19:16)

Boca do Inferno 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2018 às 19:24)

Depois de um verdadeiro vendaval, veio a chuva moderadam não esperava tanta chuva.
O acumulado superou os 7 mm.


----------



## criz0r (3 Abr 2018 às 19:25)

Vem ai qualquer coisa. Céu muito escuro a Sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2018 às 19:42)

Boca do Inferno 
Alguns pingos apenas














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Abr 2018 às 19:51)

Céu bem escuro a oeste, vem lá obra 
Felizmente a estação já voltou, tive que a desligar e tornar a ligar, volta e meia isto acontece mas não percebo porquê  

EDIT 19:53 - Já pinga.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2018 às 19:55)

Boas!
E finalmente vejo chover hoje. 
Chove fraco com a luz do sol a marcar presença.
Mas parece que o melhor ficará para a margem sul, de acordo com o radar.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2018 às 20:01)

Foi assim o poente na Boca do Inferno 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Abr 2018 às 20:01)

Chove bem


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 20:28)

bom aguaceiro agora


----------



## RStorm (3 Abr 2018 às 20:29)

Já parou. Acumulado subiu para os *2,4 mm*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Abr 2018 às 20:31)

Chove moderado a forte em Azeitão, o radar não engana
Edit: Rega do dia feita, 2.1mm! Grão a grão 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (3 Abr 2018 às 20:32)

Ha meia hora abateu-se uma chuva torrencial aqui na zona, que fez parecer a do meio da tarde para meninos.

À custa disso, fiz uma das viagens mais perigosas de carro. Estradas transformadas em autênticos rios e algumas quase intransitáveis.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Abr 2018 às 20:35)

RStorm disse:


> Já parou. Acumulado subiu para os *2,4 mm*.


Aqui ainda cai bem com sorte ainda te toca mais qualquer coisa!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2018 às 20:36)

Por aqui voltam os aguaceiros moderado a forte...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2018 às 20:42)

Acabei agora mesmo de ouvir a trovoada já a roncar.


----------



## RStorm (3 Abr 2018 às 20:51)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *12,9ºC *
Máxima: *18,1ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *2,4 mm *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2018 às 21:13)

Relatos de trovoada frequente em Salvaterra de Magos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Abr 2018 às 21:30)

Belos aguacieros também por aqui o acumulado é de 3.4mm e dizia o IPMA que isto eram aguaceiros fracos!!!-.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2018 às 21:51)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Belos aguacieros também por aqui o acumulado é de 3.4mm e dizia o IPMA que isto eram aguaceiros fracos!!!-.


Quando o IPMA diz "aguaceiros em geral fracos." não quer dizer que sejam todos fracos...
_______
Não choveu grande coisa por aqui. Tal como tinha previsto, o melhor acabou por ficar na margem sul.
Agora, venha sábado.


----------



## Manuel Amador (3 Abr 2018 às 21:55)

Dia de primavera old school, com chuva forte intercalado por abertas, o sol no meio da chuva sabia bem.
Fenômeno curioso este do do duplo arco iris no meio de chuvada bem forte com a célula a vir de Oeste. Fotos o obtidas cerca das 18:00 nos Foros de Salvaterra



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2018 às 21:59)

quanto à trovoada em Salvaterra de Magos já de noite eu ainda espreitei com esperança de ver relâmpagos mas não vi nada, mas sim houve descargas


----------



## Manuel Amador (3 Abr 2018 às 22:11)

A célula que veio atrás de mim desde Rio Maior  a afastar-pelo vale do Sorraia em direcção a Leste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (3 Abr 2018 às 22:36)

Radar à hora em que se abateu o dilúvio aqui.

De facto, esteve mesmo complicado. Fui apanhado em cheio por essa célula enquanto conduzia e mesmo com as escovas do pára-brisas na máxima velocidade não dava para ver quase nada, fui obrigado a abrandar e até a parar. Em poucos minutos, era água por toda a estrada e mais vinha das valetas completamente cheias e das propriedades mais próximas da via. Até tampas de esgotos saltaram!

O acumulado diário, neste momento, é 17,8 mm na estação mais próxima, dos quais 8,1 cairam no espaço de meia hora entre as 20 e as 20h30.


----------



## remember (3 Abr 2018 às 22:50)

Boas, tarde marcada pela intensidade do vento e alguns aguaceiros mais fortes!
Minima: 13.6ºC (4:31)
Máxima: 19.6º C (11:34)

A mínima está mesmo a ser alcançada, temperatura actual de 13.7ºC, 79% de HR e vento fraco de SW.
Rajada máxima do dia de 32km/h


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2018 às 23:26)

Caiu um aguaceiro de jeito ao inicio da noite o acumulado passou para os *3,8mm

13,0ºC*


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2018 às 23:46)

Boas!

Aqui em Leiria tivemos uma manhã com abertas e algum Sol e uma tarde pautada por alguns aguaceiros que acumularam nas estações da cidade valores entre os 3 e os 6 mm. Confesso que esperava um pouco mais, no entanto a animação mais interessante acabou passar mais a Norte ou mais a Sul de Leiria.


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2018 às 00:22)

acumulado de *9.3mm *


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia
Chove fraco e o céu está bem negro a oeste.
A madrugada foi chuvosa com aguaceiros fortes, que acumularam *3,0 mm  
*
EDIT: chuva forte!


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2018 às 08:54)

Já parou. Mais *0,9 mm*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de Abril com precipitação Em quatro,choveu três! Mais uma célula a chegar , mais um aguaceiro Acumulado desde a meia-noite de 1.8mm Actual: 13.2°c HR: 98% e vento fraco de NW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2018 às 11:29)

Sol e algumas nuvens  Aproximam-se nuvens cinzentas e carregadas de NW, veremos se vem lá algum aguaceiro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2018 às 11:47)

RStorm disse:


> Sol e algumas nuvens  Aproximam-se nuvens cinzentas e carregadas de NW, veremos se vem lá algum aguaceiro.


Pelo satélite não me parece amigo, agora só Sexta é que teremos novamente a nossa amiga de volta, e parece.me que pelos modelos teremos bons acumulados nos dias 7 e 8


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2018 às 11:52)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui os aguaceiros moderado a forte mas relativamente rápidos foram-se sucedendo esta manhã. Está tudo bem regado!


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2018 às 11:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pelo satélite não me parece amigo, agora só Sexta é que teremos novamente a nossa amiga de volta, e parece.me que pelos modelos teremos bons acumulados nos dias 7 e 8


Afinal foi só uma nuvem passageira que trouxe alguns pingos dispersos. E sim, sábado promete ser um belo dia, veremos o que nos sai na lotaria


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2018 às 12:38)

Boas

Mínima de *12,8ºC*

Os pingos da madrugada deram apenas* 0,4mm*...dia seco e de muito sol hoje, o vento bem menos intenso que ontem...

Estão *17,3ºC *


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2018 às 14:10)

Boa tarde, céu de cumulus humilis e mediocris, alguns tentando chegar a congestus sem sucesso. Pingos ocasionais, e um aguaceiro fraco que humedeceu. Vento WSW variável até 20 Km/h, 15,8°C, 65%.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (4 Abr 2018 às 14:18)

Boas,

Apenas *0,6mm* acumulados, derivado ao aguaceiro moderado que caiu pelas 8h. Nos últimos dias têm caído sempre ao fim da noite ou início de manhã. Pontualidade Britânica até ao nível do clima . 16,9ºC actuais.


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2018 às 14:57)

por aqui também algumas nuvens que de vez em quando largam uns pingos mas não passa disso, 17.6ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2018 às 17:40)

Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e inicio de manhã, de resto o dia tem sido marcado céu pouco nublado, sol, e vento moderado.
Acumulado de 3.05 mm.


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2018 às 18:50)

PRIMAVERA! (Parque Santa Iria)











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2018 às 19:11)

Boa Tarde
Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *11,5ºC *
Máxima: *17,6ºC *
Acumulado: *3,9 mm *

Tarde de céu parcialmente nublado com alguns pingos dispersos, que entretanto acabou por se limpar totalmente agora ao final da tarde. O vento soprou fraco a moderado de NW. 

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Abr 2018 às 00:02)

Boas!
O dia de ontem (04/04) começou com um belo aguaceiro que me fez acordar por volta das 8h. De resto, foi um dia agradável, apesar do vento moderado.
Deixo uma foto de ontem, com a água do rio anormalmente azulada :


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2018 às 00:23)

máxima: *18.7ºC*
minima: *8.8ºC*
acumulado: 0mm, só caiu uns pingos dispersos insuficiente para acumulado
actual: *8.4ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (5 Abr 2018 às 00:54)

Norte de Alenquer: noite bastante mais fria do que as anteriores...temperatura nos 7ºC e a descer..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2018 às 08:11)

Muito nevoeiro na zona de Loures, saí de casa com 8,7ºC pelas 07h20.

Pelo Campo Grande, mantém-se o nevoeiro mas menos denso.


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2018 às 09:21)

Bom dia
Mínima bem fria: *6,9ºC *
Agora sigo com *9,7ºC *e nevoeiro em altitude.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Abr 2018 às 09:29)

Bom dia
Minima de 5.1°C
Sundog...!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2018 às 10:03)

Bom dia pessoal,

Dia de Primavera à espreita , os *1018.7 hPa *de *PA* não enganam  A noite foi fria, min: de* 7.1ºc* , mas já sigo com* 13.4ºc* , vento nulo , e o nevoeiro já se dissipou ! O sol já brilha , sabe bem, e faz muita falta   Aproveitem o dia de hoje porque a partir de amanhã o cenário vai mudar


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2018 às 11:36)

Nevoeiro já se dissipou, agora sigo com sol e nuvens altas.
O vento sopra fraco de Norte

T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 73%
Vento: N / 3,1 Km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Abr 2018 às 11:43)

Aqui na Avenida da Liberdade parece que estamos na Primavera: céu azul, vento fraco e a temperatura agradável convida a saborear a _promenade_ descontraída em camisa (de manga comprida!) e casibeque _light_ pelas costas. Na hora de almoço não vai falhar 
Pena que não seja para ficar ...


----------



## criz0r (5 Abr 2018 às 12:34)

Boa tarde,

A mínima chegou aos *9,5ºC*. Nevoeiro cerrado durante a madrugada e manhã que entretanto se dissipou rapidamente.
O dia segue tranquilo e até já deu para trabalhar à vontade no quintal sem o vento a atrapalhar.
Dados actuais:

 14,3ºC
 79% h.r
 vento fraco de NE
1017,4 hPa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Abr 2018 às 12:42)

Halo solar completo visível já há um bom tempo, aqui no Campo Grande (Lisboa).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2018 às 12:44)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Aqui na Avenida da Liberdade parece que estamos na Primavera: céu azul, vento fraco e a temperatura agradável convida a saborear a _promenade_ descontraída em camisa (de manga comprida!) e casibeque _light_ pelas costas. Na hora de almoço não vai falhar
> Pena que não seja para ficar ...


A seu tempo virá  é verdade que o ano passado por esta altura já todos nós andávamos de manga curta , e muitos já tinham ido à praia! Mas isso não foi normal, não esquecer que o ano passado em Abril tivemos temperatura as rondar os 30ºc, mas depois sofremos bastante com isso no Verão, mas quem não tem saudades de dias desses


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2018 às 15:14)

Está uma tarde espetacular  *20,2ºC *e vento fraco de N.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Abr 2018 às 15:26)

Que belo dia de primavera, estão 21.1ºC e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## criz0r (5 Abr 2018 às 16:39)

Máxima fixada nos *20,7ºC*. Cheira bastante a queimado aqui na zona, provavelmente alguma queimada por perto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2018 às 16:47)

criz0r disse:


> Máxima fixada nos *20,7ºC*. Cheira bastante a queimado aqui na zona, provavelmente alguma queimada por perto.



Tiveste um fogacho ai em Vale de Milhaços, talvez seja disso! Máx: *20,6ºc
Off Topic:*


----------



## criz0r (5 Abr 2018 às 17:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tiveste um fogacho ai em Vale de Milhaços, talvez seja disso! Máx: *20,6ºc*



Já tinha reparado nisso, mas como o cheiro vai persistindo não creio que seja proveniente dessa ocorrência.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2018 às 17:27)

criz0r disse:


> Já tinha reparado nisso, mas como o cheiro vai persistindo não creio que seja proveniente dessa ocorrência.


Sim , será alguém que terá a aproveitar o dia antes de vir a chuva   Eu também aproveitei o meu da forma que precisava


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2018 às 18:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *6,9ºC *
Máxima: *21,3ºC *

Dia agradável com sol, nuvens altas e algum nevoeiro durante a manhã. O vento soprou fraco de N, tendo aumentado ligeiramente de intensidade agora no final do dia. 
Amanhã teremos mudança de tempo com as torneiras a voltarem-se a abrir  

T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: N / 7,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2018 às 19:24)

Boas pessoal,

Cascais segue com final de dia ameno, com  a temperatura a rondar os *15,0ºC.*

Amanhã espero um bom acumulado, a rondar os 15 mm, vamos ver.
Está por poucos dias de chuva, a chegada ao nível máximo da lagoa azul, serra de Sintra.Andei por lá na semana passada e o nível da água estava a uns escassos 20 cms do "descarregador" de superfície.
Quando isso acontecer, vai ter logo impacto na rede hidrográfica aqui da zona,a ribeira do Pisão aumenta logo de caudal. De resto toda a serra mantém-se bem carregada de água, e muito mais vem a caminho, o que são excelentes noticias.
_____

Tenho estado diariamente pela serra devido as volta de bike, deixo  então um registo de ontem de manhã.
Hora: 9:10
Temperatura: 11,0ºC
Cota: 335 mts.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2018 às 20:12)

Depois de uma madrugada muito fria, e com nevoeiro disperso, como já não sentia á alguns dias, o resto do dia foi ameno, tendo o sol, sempre presente até ao poente.

Os solos continuam muito encharcados, pois aproveitei a tarde para plantar mais umas plantas e tive de o fazer de forma manual, pois de outra maneira não consegui.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2018 às 23:43)

Boas

Máxima de 19,7ºC
Mínima de 8,3ºC

Rajada máxima de apenas 23km/h

Agora estão 12,9ºC e a chuvinha amanha será boa em principio.


----------



## remember (6 Abr 2018 às 00:01)

Boas, o dia começou bem fresquinho com bastante nevoeiro!

Mínima: 7.9ºC (7:51) 
Máxima: 20.3ºC (17:36)

Vento predominante de Oeste, mas durante a tarde voltou a SW!


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2018 às 06:56)

Bom dia, céu completamente tapado, frente fria a chegar devagarinho...

13,2°C lá fora. Já chuvisca.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2018 às 09:46)

Bom dia pessoal,

Frente fria a entrar em Portugal Continental bem devagar, que não tenha pressa!  Por aqui espero que ela deixe entre *10mm a 15mm * Mas vamos ver, que vem com bom aspecto, vem  Tatual: Em Sesimbra nevoeiro denso , *12.7ºc* ,*HR: 99%* , e vento fraco de *SE *.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2018 às 10:27)

Bom dia!

Hoje aqui em Leiria temos um dia com condições meteorológicas totalmente opostas às de ontem.  

Ontem tivemos um dia de céu praticamente limpo e temperaturas bem amenas. Já hoje começámos o dia com céu encoberto e períodos de chuvisco, condições que ainda se mantêm.


----------



## criz0r (6 Abr 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

Céu escuro a Oeste, vai morrinhando esporadicamente desde as 8h ainda sem qualquer acumulação.
Mínima de *11,2ºC*.


----------



## Edward (6 Abr 2018 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

Manhã chuvosa, tendo a chuva sido mais forte na última hora. Continua a chover neste momento.

Sigo com *11,9 mm* acumulados.

Temperatura nos *12,8ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2018 às 11:56)

Boas! 

A chuva tem caído de forma mais intensa na ultima hora em Leiria, os acumulados variam entre os 3 e os 8mm nas estações da cidade até ao momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2018 às 12:01)

Boas,

Bom acumulado por cá, sigo já com *12 mm*.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2018 às 12:02)

Mínima de *10,7ºC*

Ainda a espera da chuva que vai cair mais persistente ao longo da tarde... 

15,1ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jamestorm (6 Abr 2018 às 12:12)

Alenquer:chove sem parar ha pelo menos meia hora...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2018 às 12:20)

Muita chuva neste momento, o acumulado de hoje promete, a faixa de precipitação vai durar mais horas.
*14 mm *já cá cantam.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2018 às 12:27)

aqui 0 ainda, ainda à espera dela


----------



## Super Trovoada (6 Abr 2018 às 12:28)

Boa tarde a todos
Planeio fazer uma visita ao jardim zoológico neste fim de semana e gostaria de saber quais são as perspetivas para o estado do tempo pois pelo que vi há possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada(?), acham que não irá dar problemas ou é melhor adiar a visita?


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2018 às 12:30)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> Planeio fazer uma visita ao jardim zoológico neste fim de semana e gostaria de saber quais são as perspetivas para o estado do tempo pois pelo que vi há possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada(?), acham que não irá dar problemas ou é melhor adiar a visita?



Vai estar tudo menos bom para passeios ao ar livre, o melhor é adiar...


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2018 às 12:31)

Entretanto já pingou mas o acumulado ainda é de 0mm

*14,6ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2018 às 12:38)

Muita chuva pela capital, já se vêem lençóis de água de dimensões consideráveis pelas estradas.

A parte mais intensa da frente estará agora a entrar de Leiria para cima.


----------



## Tonton (6 Abr 2018 às 12:41)

miguel disse:


> Vai estar tudo menos bom para passeios ao ar livre, o melhor é adiar...



As previsões oficiais assim indicam:


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2018 às 12:46)

Já chegou a chuva aqui, acumulados *0,2mm* mas ainda é fraca.

*14,2ºC*


----------



## Edward (6 Abr 2018 às 12:55)

Com maior ou menor intensidade, a chuva tem sido uma constante. Neste momento, cai de forma moderada.

Já vão *15,5 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2018 às 13:00)

*2,0mm* já cá canta, com a chuva a cair moderada e persistente...

*13,4ºC*


----------



## cepp1 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:07)

A chuva cai moderada á horas nas C. da rainha. Dia de Inverno


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:09)

Chuva moderada a forte e persistente desde as 11h30 aqui. Água por todo o lado... está difícil andar na rua!


----------



## fhff (6 Abr 2018 às 13:15)

17 mm por Nafarros, Sintra. Acabei de chegar do Porto e foi chuva durante todo o percurso. Bela rega!


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:34)

Estou em Coruche e chove bem acabei de apanhar molha da cintura para baixo, nem o guarda chuva ajudou


----------



## criz0r (6 Abr 2018 às 13:34)

*6,6mm.* Acalmou agora um pouco e penso que já não chove. 13,4ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:40)

Continua a chover sempre constante, moderada a forte! Belos acumulados!


----------



## rick80 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:43)

Por Alcobaça vai chovendo à algum tempo sem sinais de querer parar... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Abr 2018 às 13:48)

Por aqui  chuva moderada a forte desde o meio da manhã maravilha.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Abr 2018 às 13:50)

Chove bem em Alenquer, sem parar ha mais de uma hora... dia de invernia


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:53)

Bem que  persistência desta chuva.
Acumulado: *23 mm*

No Monte Estoril segue com *21 mm.
*
Claramente a superar as expectativas/previsões.


----------



## fhff (6 Abr 2018 às 13:54)

Já vou nos 24. Só na última hora foram 8 mm.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2018 às 14:11)

antes de começar a chover estava assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2018 às 14:11)

11°C e 18 mm acumulados, chuva cai fraca/moderada e espaçada.


----------



## criz0r (6 Abr 2018 às 14:15)

Chove com alguma intensidade agora. Soma e segue com *7,5mm*. 
Ambiente carregado de humidade.


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2018 às 14:16)

Boas!
Belo dia de "Inverno".......


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2018 às 14:22)

Chuva forte e constante agora. Está a aumentar de intensidade. Água por todo o lado com os terrenos a não conseguirem infiltrar mais chuva.


----------



## srr (6 Abr 2018 às 14:23)

Hei -la.

Às 14 caiu o s1º pingos e começa a escurecer, e o vento a intensificar 
Dá gosto ver estas frente "bem definidas"


----------



## Edward (6 Abr 2018 às 14:36)

Mas que belo dia de chuva! 

Há horas que não pára de cair...e continua moderadamente.

Acumulado nos *20,6 mm*. 

Temperatura nos *11,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2018 às 14:44)

Vai caindo entre fraca e por vezes moderada, acumulados até agora* 6,0mm

13,1ºC*


----------



## srr (6 Abr 2018 às 14:44)

Brutal,

A "cabeça" da frente veio com tudo. Em 1/2 Hora, 4 mm.
Agora acalmou. Chove certinho, fraco a semi-moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2018 às 14:49)

*27 mm.*
Maravilha. 

O vento ha pouco rodou de Sul para Norte, e a temperatura deu o habitual tombo, estão apenas *10,1ºC*!


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2018 às 14:57)

Chove mais intenso agora, o acumulado vai em *7,2mm

12,8ºC*


----------



## lm1960 (6 Abr 2018 às 15:02)

Bom dia,

Pelo Bombarral chove com intensidafe há 5 horas, sem qq maneira de confirmar, mas deve andar pelos 25/30 ml


----------



## DulceGaranhão (6 Abr 2018 às 15:16)

Almargem do Bispo /Sintra, chove desde as 7/8h da manhã sem parar,dia de Inverno mesmo


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2018 às 15:21)

Parte mais intensa da frente está oficialmente a passar, temperatura nos *9.1ºC*, acumulado de *23 mm *


----------



## criz0r (6 Abr 2018 às 15:28)

Chove sem parar. *11,4mm *sem tréguas. 
A temperatura vai descendo bem e mesmo com fluxo de Oeste segue nos 11,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2018 às 15:34)

Parou de chover, o acumulado fixado nos *28,4 mm.*
Excelente.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2018 às 15:37)

Vai chovendo persistente o acumulado vai em *10,4mm* 

*11,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2018 às 15:39)

continua persistente  que belo dia
12.2ºC


----------



## RStorm (6 Abr 2018 às 15:39)

Boa Tarde

Belo dia de inverno, chuva moderada a forte e persistente durante todo o dia. O acumulado segue nos *12,0 mm*. 

T. Atual: *11,6ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2018 às 16:07)

Fraca agora *12,0mm* e já pouco vai acumular com esta frente...venha o pós frontal com outra animação que não teve na frente...


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2018 às 16:14)

um pouco mais de intensidade agora na recta final 
11.2ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2018 às 16:24)

Acumulados com a passagem da frente:

*Azeitão: 8,3mm* - https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBAL22
(Estação de minha casa)

*Sesimbra: 15,5mm*- https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history
(Estação de referência mais próxima do meu trabalho)
Tudo bem regadinho ,  venha lá o pós-frontal a ver se trás uns 

*Edit: *A malta hoje da zona Sintra/Cascais levam a taça


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2018 às 16:29)

Continua a chuva moderada a forte desde as 11h30! Sempre certa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2018 às 16:59)

Parou agora de chover.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2018 às 17:07)

parou por aqui também, só já cai uns pingos


----------



## RStorm (6 Abr 2018 às 17:17)

Parou de chover e o céu começa a clarear. *13,8 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2018 às 17:50)

Que chuvada valente caiu desde o inicio da tarde, até as 16 horas, praticamente sem parar, sempre com aguaceiros moderados.
Acumulado de 9.91 mm.


----------



## Edward (6 Abr 2018 às 18:24)

Depois de várias horas seguidas de chuva, já não chove . Céu nublado, mas a querer abrir.

Bom acumulado de *23,9 mm*, o terceiro maior valor diário desde 26/2 aqui na zona.

Temperatura neste momento de *12,7°C*.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2018 às 19:03)

o sol e o céu azul já se vê lá ao fundo


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2018 às 19:53)

Ar pós-frontal, 12,1°C
79% vento 5Km/h
Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2018 às 20:02)

Salvação, Póvoa, agora












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Abr 2018 às 20:10)

De regresso a casa e ao seguimento de origem nada melhor que um céu com "farrapos" para as boas vindas. Com a excepção das temperaturas anormalmente baixas (ou não se calhar já não estava habituado), adoro esta inconstância primaveril.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2018 às 20:53)

Boas,

Pois é, de Cascais e todos municípios a norte a receberem muita água.
Aqui somei 29 mm.
Em Galamares,Sintra somou 33 mm.
Grandes regas.
Amanhã será dia de aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Gato Preto (6 Abr 2018 às 21:48)

Dia marcado por chuva durante a manhã, por vezes intensa, durante a passagem da frente, nítida descida da temperatura e abertas durante a tarde.

Hoje ao fim da tarde no Parque das Nações:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Abr 2018 às 22:43)

Boa noite, bela frente fria esta, por aqui acumulou 12.4mm, vamos esperar agora pelos aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## vortex (6 Abr 2018 às 22:48)

Boas!Por aqui registo 13mm. Pressão em 1008 Hpa, temperatura 11,6ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Abr 2018 às 22:49)

Que belo dia de chuva. Desde as 11h até às 15h sempre a chover. 

*30mm* acumulados.

Este mês segue com *46mm*.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Abr 2018 às 00:48)

Hoje perto do Bombarral vi os pomares todos alagados como é característico da zona  e as ribeiras a transbordar por fora...já ha uns anos que não se via este cenário no Oeste.


----------



## Edward (7 Abr 2018 às 01:07)

Boas noites.

Uns pequenos aguaceiros já durante a noite elevaram o acumulado diário para *24,9 mm*. Mês segue nos *48,3 mm*.

Por agora tudo tranquilo e temperatura nos *10,3ºC*.

Por aqui, os rios/ribeiras estão com um caudal visivelmente mais forte, mas longe de transbordar e não se vêem campos alagados. Algumas estradas estão sim com detritos, mas isso foi na sequência do dilúvio da terça ao final da tarde, que provocou pequenos deslizamentos de terrenos mais altos para as vias.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 01:19)

acumulado foi *16.3mm*


----------



## RStorm (7 Abr 2018 às 09:13)

Bom dia
Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *10,1ºC *
Máxima: *16,0ºC *
Acumulado: *14,4 mm *(acabou por subir graças a um aguaceiro ao inicio da noite) 

---- ---- ---- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- -----

Hoje:
Céu parcialmente nublado com aguaceiros. O acumulado segue nos *3,0 mm*. 

Mínima: *9,1ºC *
T. Atual: *11,3ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: W / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## lm1960 (7 Abr 2018 às 09:23)

jamestorm disse:


> Hoje perto do Bombarral vi os pomares todos alagados como é característico da zona  e as ribeiras a transbordar por fora...já ha uns anos que não se via este cenário no Oeste.



Boas,

Estou a trabalhar nessa zona e acho que os terrenos estao saturados. Ontem, o Rio Real levava um caudal barranto e foret, choveu muito todo o dia, a olho terão sido uns 30 mm.
Agora mesmo caiu um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Abr 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia pessoal,

Pós-frontal vigoroso e animado em perspectiva, vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia, alguns ecos-vermelhos já no horizonte 

Por aqui desde a meia-noite acumulado de *2.2mm*! Tatual: Vento fraco de *S*, com *15.1°c *e *HR:62%*


















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2018 às 10:05)

A manhã acordou com algum nevoeiro disperso, e ainda caiu uns aguaceiros ao inicio da manhã.
Acumulado de 1.02 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2018 às 10:11)

Boas,

Acordei pelas 6:00 com um forte aguaceiro.
Neste momento o acumulado segue nos *3,3 mm*.
Até ao momento, o acumulado mensal está nos *38 mm*.

Na vila de Cascais segue com belo sol, mas claro isto engana, pois olhando para o radar, aproxima-se uma ronda de aguaceiros.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2018 às 10:42)

Acumulado em *2,8 mm* com os pós-frontais. Vem mais a caminho


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Abr 2018 às 10:43)

Célula a passar a Sul
















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (7 Abr 2018 às 11:23)

Estou em Aveiras de Cima (Azambuja), e acabou de passar por aqui uma potente célula, trouxe granizo, chuva forte e um trovão! 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (7 Abr 2018 às 11:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acordei pelas 6:00 com um forte aguaceiro.
> Neste momento o acumulado segue nos *3,3 mm*.
> ...


Também acordei com esse aguaceiro. Aqui em Almada ou foi uma carga de água muito forte ou estava tocado a vento forte porque a forma como batia na janela pareceu-me a maior carga de água que já ouvi. Seguiu-se de um forte trovão cujo som ouvi afastar-se. 

E eu com um atarax no bucho que nem tive forças para me levantar e registar 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2018 às 11:41)

Mínima de 9,0ºC

A madrugada rendeu *3,8mm*

Ontem acabou com *12,0mm*, para dizer a verdade esperava mais e estava previsto mais. 

A ver se hoje rende bons aguaceiros e trovoadas, mas vejo tudo muito fraco para já...


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 12:12)

uns espantosos *1.2mm* hoje , os aguaceiros a virem de SW não dá com nada, estou com esperanças para a tarde


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2018 às 12:21)

O céu esta agora muito escuro, deixando cair alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 12:45)

realmente este movimento de SW para NW não me está a favorecer nadinha, se tivesse de W era um comboio deles, tenho de ter esperanças para a tarde


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2018 às 12:49)

Bom aguaceiro há instantes


Depois da célula passar


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2018 às 13:01)

Aqui ainda não vi chuva hoje durante o dia.

Estão *14,1ºC *a ver se a lotaria dos aguaceiros me contempla pelo menos com 1, já nem peço trovoadas que aqui é quase como jogar nas raspadinhas (tudo ao lado)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2018 às 13:43)

Trovoada por Loures, relâmpago visível seguido de trovão.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 13:46)

finalmente chove algo


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2018 às 13:48)

Trovão audível em Lisboa. Aguaceiro fraco a moderado. Bastante escuro a NW. 15.2°C. 1008 hPa.


----------



## Manuel Amador (7 Abr 2018 às 13:57)

Raining cats and dogs, parou agora, espero que se mantenha por algum tempo, que o miúdo tem jogo a tarde, assim a relva fica bem rapida

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2018 às 13:57)

Ecos amarelos sobre a Serra da Carregueira, acumulado disparou para *12 mm.
*
Ouvi um trovão muito fraco.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 13:59)

trovoada!!!!!! 
não estava à espera levei mesmo com o flash na tromba


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 14:03)

GRANIZADA!!!! CHUVA FORTE TROVOADA EM CIMA!!!


----------



## Mjhb (7 Abr 2018 às 14:06)

Granizada forte em Coimbra ha cerca de 15min
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2018 às 14:16)

Forte chuvada aqui, infelizmente nada de granizo nem trovoada 

Acumulados hoje ate agora *8,0mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2018 às 14:17)

E depois de estar rodeado de céu muito escuro a todo á volta, começa agora também a cair uns aguaceiros.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 14:23)

durante a trovoada






a minha valeta da rua no fim da trovoada






temperatura caiu a pique para *11.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2018 às 14:25)

*8,8mm* e a temperatura baixou para os *10,9ºC* 

Agora só cai uns pingos


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 14:39)

ai estão elas 






sigo com *8.2mm*, a trovoada rendeu-me 7mm, bem bom, agora tudo calmo e 11.6ºC


----------



## efcm (7 Abr 2018 às 14:59)

Na amadora uns 5 min de chuva torrencial a terminar com 30 segundos de granizo...

O que vale é que já parou senão ia dar inundações


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2018 às 15:03)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2018 às 15:43)

*8,1 mm* por cá
Aqui a volta parece os Açores, tudo verde. 
Aliás quem passar pela A16  em Alcabideche e olhar cá de cima, para a Quinta do Pisão- Atrozela, localizando, depois do Cascaishopping sentido Sintra-Cascais, olhar para aquele fundo de vale para o lado da serra, vê-se uma grande área verdejante.

O acumulado mensal já nos *43 mm.*
No ano passado foi de *1,3 mm*(!!!)


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 15:56)

Bigorna ao fundo no horizonte, direcção W/NW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2018 às 16:07)

Os aguaceiros fracos desta tarde deixaram de novo os solos com muita água, o acumulado vai em 3.05 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Abr 2018 às 16:10)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui, acumulado vai nos 6.6mm é com cada tombo na temperatura, já vou nos 10.1°c 
Estamos em Abril, é um facto, mas isto está a pedir lareira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Abr 2018 às 16:39)

Depois de um início de tarde bem molhado, o céu encheu-se de mammatus, embora não muito definidos (à excepção de alguns no horizonte). Felizmente ainda tinha 2% de bateria no telemóvel 






Neste momento, já em casa, a bigorna de uma célula na margem Sul a invadir o céu.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 16:48)

por aqui mammatus também


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2018 às 16:52)

Grande festival de mamatus dos melhores que já vi até hoje...

A chuva acabou e rendeu 10,4mm


----------



## RStorm (7 Abr 2018 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde
Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *9,1ºC *
Máxima: *17,1ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *3,6 mm *

Céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas de sol intercaladas por aguaceiros, alguns deles foram fortes e um apresentava-se com fortes movimentos ascendentes mas infelizmente não pude fazer registo fotográfico.
O vento sopra fraco de W.

T. Atual: *15,4ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Candy (7 Abr 2018 às 18:27)

Peniche

Esta tarde...


----------



## Tufao André (7 Abr 2018 às 18:34)

Boa tarde malta!
Bem, posso dizer que hoje o dia já teve de tudo um pouco: sol, chuva forte/torrencial (curta duração felizmente senão fazia estragos...), granizo num aguaceiro intenso e trovoada pela hora de almoço a norte daqui, mas que apenas rendeu 2 trovões (1 mais perto e outro mais longe)!! O vento por vezes soprava forte na passagem dos aguaceiros e a temperatura descia bastante...
Agora tudo bem mais calmo, apenas períodos de céu nublado por cumulus, embora para o interior se veja grande desenvolvimento vertical.

T. actual ronda os 13ºC e vento moderado de W/SW


----------



## Gato Preto (7 Abr 2018 às 18:35)

Dia caracterizado por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, vento e sensação de algum frio (16ºC).

Há duas horas na Costa da Caparica:


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 18:47)

neste momento aguaceiro em geral fraco  a dar os últimos cartuchos


----------



## Candy (7 Abr 2018 às 18:54)

Tem estado a passar quase tudo rentinho à costa norte de Peniche e à costa sul.
Parece que se desviam da Península.

Nesta imagem, de há pouco, é a costa sul. Praia da Consolação (que é a seguir à dos supertubos) ao fundo, a levar com esse aguaceiro. 
Foto tirada da zona do Cabo Carvoeiro virado para SE/E.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2018 às 19:18)

E mais um aguaceiros fraco que acabou de cair, ao mesmo tempo acompanhado por sol, e com direito a arco-íris.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 19:35)

a passar ao lado:


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2018 às 19:55)

aguaceiro em geral fraco agora

edit: moderado


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Abr 2018 às 20:06)

que valente aguaceiro com trovoada bem perto com um rain rate de 145.8mm ,o acumulado ia em 0.8mm e disparou para 12.4mm


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Abr 2018 às 20:10)

peço desculpa foram 2 aguaceiros seguidos


----------



## jamestorm (7 Abr 2018 às 20:11)

S#ao Martinho do Porto, choveu uma grande carga há cerca de uma hora e meia...impressionante


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Abr 2018 às 20:11)

Boa tarde hoje têm sido um dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## criz0r (7 Abr 2018 às 20:45)

Boa noite,

Tirando alguns aguaceiros moderados de manhã, o restante dia acabou por ser calmo. O acumulado de hoje, segue nos 4,2mm.

Os céus de manhã estavam espectaculares com bigornas gigantes em quase todos os quadrantes.










Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2018 às 23:38)

O dia acabou com *10,4mm* e um belo espetaculo de mammatus do melhor que já vi...


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 01:37)

acumulado foi *8.9mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 09:44)

Bom dia a todos! Aguaceiro forte agora. Durante a noite e manhã também houve vários aguaceiros moderados...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 10:03)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 10:59)

Alguns aguaceirs fracos, logo ao inicio da manhã, com direito arco-íris.
O céu está agora parcialmente nublado, e o solo "espreita" sempre que pode.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 13:31)

Nova frente a entrar em Peniche, Lourinhã e Caldas da Rainha...


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 13:33)

Cernahe, Coimbra 
Já chuviscou 
15°C
Céu nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2018 às 13:35)

Boas

Mínima de *10,9ºC*

Ainda não choveu nada hoje, de tarde vai chover, mas também não será muito.

Sigo com céu muito nublado e temperatura amena, *15,4ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## dvieira (8 Abr 2018 às 13:49)

O céu a ficar com bom aspecto. Possivelmente agora a partir da tarde aguaceiros com trovoada e granizo com a temperatura a descer bastante. Neste momento 12 ºC. HR 54%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2018 às 14:00)

Começa a chover por aqui.

A mínima foi de *8,3ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 15:03)

Fátima 
Altar do mundo!
Céu nublado 
Chuvisca 
12°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 15:18)

O vento começou a aumentar de intensidade, e já caiu alguns aguaceiros fracos á cerca de 10 minutos atrás.
Já ouvi alguns agricultores a quixarem-se que os solos estão muito encharcados, e que agora as próximas chuvas já começam a atrasar o inicio das sementeiras e das plantações.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 15:28)

cai uma chuvinha fraca que nem de chuviscos posso chamar 14.6ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Abr 2018 às 15:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O vento começou a aumentar de intensidade, e já caiu alguns aguaceiros fracos á cerca de 10 minutos.
> Já ouvi alguns agricultores a quixarem-se que os solos estão muito encharcados, e que agora as próximas chuvas já começam a atrasar o inicio das sementeiras e das plantações.


Não á fome,  que não dê em fartura  mas antes a mais ,que a menos

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (8 Abr 2018 às 15:41)

Chove bem por carnaxide.


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2018 às 15:45)

A reportar de Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras. Chuva fraca persistente. Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Abr 2018 às 16:02)

Boa tarde.
O acumulado segue nos 3.4 mm e continua a chover. A temperatura está nos 11.8°c e em descida, com 92%HR, o vento segue forte. 
A precipitação dos últimos dias foi de 5.4 mm ontem, e 15.8 mm na sexta feira. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:11)

E os agauceiros fracos continuam, vi ontem no youtube, um video sobre agricultura, em que fala sobre o estado actual dos solos, referentes ao seus níveis de humidade, esta tal quinta é aqui próxima a cerca de 10 quilómetros, e contabilizaram cerca de 312 mm durante o mes de março e agora até ontem dia 7, mais 28 mm de precipitação.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 16:12)

Torres novas 
Chuvisco 
11°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:16)

Chuva fraca batida a vento de oeste, acumulado de *3,5 mm*.

A norte de Peniche a frente oclusa está mais forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:17)

Chove que se farta, sempre constante!


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Abr 2018 às 16:25)

Boa tarde por aqui chove moderado a forte desde as 14h


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:28)

aqui não passa de chuviscos/ chuva fraca 12.9ºC


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 16:29)

Entroncamento 
Terra de fenómenos 
Chuva fraca 11°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:29)

joselamego disse:


> Torres novas
> Chuvisco
> 11°C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Então não me digas que vieste ver a bela chuvinha a Torres Novas.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 16:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Então não me digas que vieste ver a bela chuvinha a Torres Novas.


Sim, estou fazer toda a estrada nacional 
Está chuva fraca e algum friozinho !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 16:39)

Golegã 
As terras estão cheias água 
Maravilha !
Quem ainda de lembra da seca ?
11°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Golegã 
Chuva fraca 
11°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:45)

joselamego disse:


> Golegã
> As terras estão cheias água
> Maravilha !
> Quem ainda de lembra da seca ?
> ...



É verdade, que diria que isto iria mudar asim em pouco mais de 1 mes, pois os campos da Golegã, como são todos planos, e tendo pouca drenagem acumulam por vezes grandes quantidades de água á superficie. 
Pelo menos os lençóis freáticos estão já completamente recarregados, e os ribeiros continuam a manter uma boa corrente, fruto das chuvadas regulares.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 16:50)

Passei a ponte da Golegã para chamusca 
O rio leva imensa água !!!!!
Uauuu
Até regalei os olhos !
Excelente março e abril !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:56)

chove com mais intensidade agora  12.4ºC

edit 2min depois: chuva forte


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:59)

Os agauceiros moderados e constantes continuam.
3.81 mm de acumulado.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 17:00)

Chamusca
Chuva moderada 
11°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (8 Abr 2018 às 17:02)

Continua a chover constante desde 14 horas. Já se nota a entrada da frente fria. Neste momento 7,5 ºC. HR 69%.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 17:04)

da chuva forte passou a chuviscos e o vento aumentou de intensidade, temperatura em descida, 11.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 17:09)

um período de chuva agora mais moderado, tive rajada *40km/h* há 2 ou 3min atrás e a temperatura vai descendo rapidamente, *11.3ºC* (desceu 0.6ºC em 5min)


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 17:14)

joselamego disse:


> Chamusca
> Chuva moderada
> 11°C
> 
> ...



o radar está interessante entre a Chamusca e Almeirim


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 17:15)

Muita chuva amigos 
Estou a 10 km Santarém
Chove a potes ! 
10°C
Temperatura em descida 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 17:19)

joselamego disse:


> Muita chuva amigos
> Estou a 10 km Santarém
> Chove a potes !
> 10°C
> ...




deves andar algures por aqui:







boa viagem


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 17:26)

david 6 disse:


> deves andar algures por aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almeirim 
Chuva moderada 
10°C

Obrigado amigo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (8 Abr 2018 às 17:28)

Chuva persistente moderada a forte em alguns momentos. Estradas com muita água, valetas cheias, duas molhas que apanhei a sair e voltar para o carro... Assim está um ótimo domingo para estar frente ao lume e ouvir chover 
Tão bom... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2018 às 17:32)

Bandas de chuva fraca continuam a chegar, acumulado nos *5,3 mm*.

Temperatura estável nos *9,5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 17:36)

Santarém 
Rio Tejo cheio !
10°C
Chuva moderada ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 17:46)

Chuva moderada a forte sempre constante desde as 14h e continua. Água por todo o lado!


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 17:48)

Já passei ponte Salgueiro Maia
Água por todo o lado !
10°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 17:48)

por aqui acalmou, cai só uns pingos, o vento acalmou bastante também, *10.2ºC*


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 17:55)

Já em direção a Coruche 
Chuvisco
10°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 17:59)

Aqui está a passar a chuva.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

Passou a chuva 
10°C
Gotas grossas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 18:04)

vai passando para chuva também, 10.1ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2018 às 18:05)

O acumulado desta frente fria foi de *4,4mm* 

Temperatura mais baixa já em ar pós frontal, estão *11,7℃ *e o vento sopra fraco...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2018 às 18:15)

Aguaceiro muito forte por aqui, com granizo à mistura.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 18:16)

já faz sol agora, agora que venha aguaceiros, temperatura continua estagnada nos 10.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 18:18)

Coruche 
Sol de um lado e nublado do outro .10°C
Rio Sorraia cheio !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 18:27)

Amigos do litoral centro até breve !
Já em direção a canha e depois Alentejo até Monchique 
Abraço !
Abertas de sol 
11°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 18:29)

Voltou a chuva moderada...

Edit: Chuva forte agora!


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 18:34)

frente deixou *3.8mm*
começa a ficar muito escuro a W/NW, primeira linha de aguaceiros aproxima-se, temperatura subiu ligeiramente com esta aberta com o sol, *10.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 18:39)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos do litoral centro até breve !
> Já em direção a canha e depois Alentejo até Monchique
> Abraço !
> Abertas de sol
> ...



continuação de uma boa viagem e obrigado pelo seguimento ao longo da nossa zona


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 18:41)

david 6 disse:


> continuação de uma boa viagem e obrigado pelo seguimento ao longo da nossa zona


De nada amigo, David !
É um gosto!
Logo madrugada vou até fóia ver se cai neve ! 

Canha 
Está ficar escuro !
11,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 18:48)

joselamego disse:


> De nada amigo, David !
> É um gosto!
> Logo madrugada vou até fóia ver se cai neve !
> 
> ...



pode ser que tenhas sorte, gfs mete lá cota de 700m +ou- 



entretanto por aqui volta a chuva em geral fraca do primeiro aguaceiro  10.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2018 às 18:53)

david 6 disse:


> pode ser que tenhas sorte, gfs mete lá cota de 700m +ou-
> 
> 
> 
> entretanto por aqui volta a chuva em geral fraca do primeiro aguaceiro  10.4ºC


Pegões 
11°C
Já ameaça chuva !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 18:58)

E depois dos aguaceiros moderados, agora parou cerca de 1 horas, tendo retomado agora mesmo mais uns agauceiros passageiros, como se costuma dizer, o sol, vai dabdo o ar de sua graça.
Um bom agricultor, não se importa de chover, e de andar de chapéu a fazer sementeiras, para aproveitar as chuvas da próxima semana, e fazendo com que as sementes fiquem enterradas.

7.87 mm de acumulado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2018 às 18:58)

Boas,
Por cá apenas 1 mm.
Agora é aguardar por Terça, dia com acumulados mais significativos.


----------



## Aspvl (8 Abr 2018 às 18:59)

Aguaceiro moderado, há instantes.
As células estão com uma boa trajectória, pelo menos para área de Lisboa. E parecem ganhar «força» em terra.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Abr 2018 às 19:04)

Boas!
Há uns minutos, passou de raspão uma célula espetacular:









Está muito fresco. E pensar que no ano passado estava já na praia...


----------



## rozzo (8 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

Essa célula ainda deu uma boa carga e granizada no centro de Lisboa. 

É caso para a célebre frase: "ai se fosse janeiro..." 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2018 às 19:30)

Granizada agora em Caneças!


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2018 às 19:39)

Impressionante como Lisboa e arredores tem sempre granizo com estes aguaceiros de NW e em Setúbal nunca isso acontece, alias Setúbal arrisco dizer que é o sitio com menor dias de queda de granizo tem ao longo do Ano. 

Acumulados hoje 4,4mm
Rajada máxima 47km/h

Máxima 16,4ºC
Mínima 10,3ºC

Agora estão 11,3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 19:43)

miguel disse:


> Impressionante como Lisboa e arredores tem sempre granizo com estes aguaceiros de NW e em Setúbal nunca isso acontece, alias Setúbal arrisco dizer que é o sitio com menor dias de queda de granizo tem ao longo do Ano.
> 
> Acumulados hoje 4,4mm
> Rajada máxima 47km/h
> ...



também reparo muito nisso eu aqui também vejo pouco granizo, ontem por acaso vi mas foi por poucos segundos, quando o vejo é assim, nem com trovoada em cima (que foi o caso de ontem), ali para os lados de Lisboa um aguaceiro normal pinta logo aquilo de branco


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2018 às 19:55)

Céu muito nublado em  Santa Cruz. Aguaceiro moderado. Vento moderado de W. Panorâmica de SW para W:


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 20:03)

Observo agora o céu "vestido" de negro, vindo dos lados das Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2018 às 20:03)

Valente aguaceiro há cerca de meia-hora, com algum granizo. Vou passar as fotos do telemóvel, assim que conseguir coloco-as aqui.


----------



## RStorm (8 Abr 2018 às 20:10)

Boa Tarde
Extremos de hoje:

Mínima e atual: *9,5ºC *
Máxima: *16,4ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *1,8 mm *

O dia começou com céu quase limpo que acabou por se tornar num dia de inverno após o inicio da tarde, com céu encoberto e chuva fraca. O vento soprou fraco de W, tendo rodado para NW e aumentado bem de intensidade agora com a entrada do pós frontal. 
Agora sigo com boas abertas e aguaceiros no horizonte. 

T. Atual: *9,5ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NW / 17,3 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 20:16)

comboio de aguaceiros a caminho no horizonte






o vosso aguaceiro que deixou granizo prai, vai a passar a sul daqui:






*9.9ºC*


----------



## Tonton (8 Abr 2018 às 20:23)

AnDré disse:


> Granizada agora em Caneças!



Deve ter sido desta célula:






Atrás dela, havia ainda isto...





Por aqui, tinha passado esta:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2018 às 20:29)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro bem intenso, com granizo.
A imagem de radar não engana,foi valente.
Estão apenas *8,3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2018 às 20:30)

Mais um aguaceiro com granizo. Pelo menos o 3º do dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2018 às 20:32)

Granizada do ano por estes lados, já não via tanto há algum tempo.

Temperatura tombou para *6,3ºC. 8 mm.*


----------



## Candy (8 Abr 2018 às 20:43)

Boas,

Tenho a dizer que tive agora a desentupir o tubo do escoamento do telhado!... Entupiu com a carga de granizo que caiu agora aqui em Peniche! 
Esta célula vai carregada. 
Quando chegou dei por ela devido a uma forte rajada de vento. O céu ficou negro de repente. Um peso enorme de água e de repente granizo. Caiu por uns bons minutos, mais de 5... é pedrinha pequena mas muito forte. 
Resta dizer que a temperatura caiu e bem!


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 20:51)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho a dizer que tive agora a desentupir o tubo do escoamento do telhado!... Entupiu com a carga de granizo que caiu agora aqui em Peniche!
> Esta célula vai carregada.
> ...



ipma registou algumas descargas perto de Peniche


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2018 às 20:54)

Foi esta a célula com eco laranja após passar a S. da Carregueira:






Com a ventania de NW, ficou tudo colado à janela virada à norte. Sim, aquilo é o fio do Auriol  Registou *2,1ºC* à passagem da célula, provavelmente influenciado pelo gelo.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Abr 2018 às 21:02)

Boa noite!
Deixo mais duas fotos de hoje:
Ao chegar em Rio de Mouro, com a serra de Sintra ao fundo, por volta das 19:20:




Mais tarde, em Caxias. A linha de instabilidade, que deixou granizo em algumas zonas da Grande Lisboa, a chegar:


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 21:05)

chove moderado  com *9.3ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (8 Abr 2018 às 21:10)

Chuva moderada 

Precipitação acumulada
Hoje: *8,4mm*
Ontem: *12,4,mm*

Este mês: *67,1mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 21:13)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora! Barulheira que se ouve na rua...

Edit: É mesmo forte! Parece que o telhado vem abaixo!


----------



## Candy (8 Abr 2018 às 21:20)

david 6 disse:


> ipma registou algumas descargas perto de Peniche


Pareceu-me ver clarões mas não ouvi nada! Com o peso do granizo e o barulhão que fazia, não me admiro não ter ouvido, mas de facto vi clarões. Levei para as luzes dos prédios das traseiras.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 21:25)

continua persistente  *8.6ºC* a descer


----------



## jamestorm (8 Abr 2018 às 21:50)

Temporal em Sao Martinho do Porto. não estava à espera, à partir do fnal da tarde desceu imenso temperatura e o vento tem tido rajadas por vezes fortes. 8ºC neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 21:57)

chove bem agora  *7.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2018 às 22:02)

Ha pouco, novo aguaceiro de granizo, desta feita fez cair alguma pedras no fogão, dado que entraram caprichosamente pela chaminé. 
*2 mm
7,7ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 22:20)

Mais outra carga! É desta que o telhado vem abaixo!

Edit: Chuva torrencial com granizo.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2018 às 22:29)

Choveu mais agora que em toda a frente da tarde...

Acumulados até agora *7,4mm*

Temperatura de *8,1ºC* com sensação de 6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2018 às 22:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Valente aguaceiro há cerca de meia-hora, com algum granizo. Vou passar as fotos do telemóvel, assim que conseguir coloco-as aqui.



Aqui ficam então os registos. De notar que, momentos antes de começar a chover, era brutal o barulho da chuva/granizo a aproximar-se. Infelizmente só tinha comigo o telemóvel, daí a qualidade não ser muita, e ainda por cima com pouco espaço de armazenamento, daí a curta duração do vídeo. Após a edição do vídeo (apenas a junção de 2 clips) a qualidade desceu imenso, parecendo que ficaram a faltar frames, mas o essencial está lá. Depois da passagem da célula a temperatura desceu dos cerca de 11ºC para os *7,7ºC* (batendo assim a mínima do dia - 8,3ºC).

Em aproximação.












Foto exageradamente editada para mostrar o _poço_ de precipitação.







Durante o vídeo é possível observar uma densa faixa de precipitação/granizo, ficam aqui fotos dessa coluna, também exageradamente editadas para se perceber melhor.











Depois da célula passar, ficou este cenário.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2018 às 23:09)

Pós-frontais contínuam, 10 mm e temperatura estável nos *6,3ºC*, mínima de amanhã deve ser perto dos 4ºC. 

Anomalia na mínima e na máxima estão muito grandes para os próximos dias,* -8ºC* na terça-feira para a máxima


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2018 às 23:17)

Este aqui vou ainda mais agressivo.
Granizo e grandes rajadas de vento.
Tentei filmar as cortinas de precipitação, mas ficou demasiado escuro.


upload jpg


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Abr 2018 às 23:27)

Boa noite pessoal,

Chegado agora a casa vejo o acumulado nos 5.7mm  superou o que estava previsto para hoje Mas para quem saiu de casa com 16.7°c , e regressa com 8.2°c  Chuva e mais chuva venha lá ela, agora inversões térmicas destas em Abril dispenso! Hoje é que voltei mesmo a falar com a dita cuja!a minha companheira de Inverno

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk

Off topic:


----------



## dvieira (8 Abr 2018 às 23:45)

Neste momento chove com 5,2 º C. HR 75 %. Pode ser que acontece a queda de neve em alguns pontos mais altos da Serra D aire mas sem acumulação. De madrugada a precipitação irá diminuir o que não facilita isso acontecer. Mesmo assim grande descida de temperatura em tão pouco tempo com a precipitação á mistura.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2018 às 23:45)

aguaceiro   e *7ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Abr 2018 às 00:03)

Mais um aguaceiro
Acumulado 6.3mm!
7.2°c !



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2018 às 01:26)

O dia de hoje já segue com 1 mm e a subir, 5,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2018 às 01:32)

acumulado de ontem foi *6.8mm*

por agora não chove sigo com *6.7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2018 às 02:33)

despeço me com uns pingos neste momento e *6.4ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (9 Abr 2018 às 03:05)

Grande Carga a esta hora em São martinho do Porto. acordei com a chuva e vento.


----------



## Teya (9 Abr 2018 às 03:58)

Ouvi um grande trovão, não vi o flash. Chove bem agora e estão 7,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2018 às 08:05)

Boas,
Mínima baixa: 5,0 graus.
Acumulado: 2 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2018 às 09:13)

Aguaceiro fraco e sol.
Resultado:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Abr 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia, ontem o acumulado foi de 4.2mm, hoje já cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos que acumularam 0.8mm.


----------



## RStorm (9 Abr 2018 às 10:13)

Bom dia
Mínima fria *6,6ºC  *
Céu limpo com aguaceiros a aproximarem-se de oeste. O acumulado do dia segue nos *0,9 mm*. 

Mínima de ontem: *9,0ºC *
Acumulado de ontem: *3,6 mm *
T. Atual: *11,7ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: Nulo
*

*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2018 às 10:53)

Mínima fria para Abril: *4,2°C
*
7 mm e pausa na chuva


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2018 às 11:06)

Mínima gélida para Abril *6,5ºC
*
A madrugada teve alguns aguaceiros que rendeu *2,2mm, *amanha a mais chuvinha da boa... 

Estão *12,9ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Abr 2018 às 11:39)

Bom dia!
O dia segue bem fresco. Lá tive que tirar o casaco mais quentinho do armário. 
Cirrus bonitos vão enfeitando o céu:


----------



## criz0r (9 Abr 2018 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

Também por aqui, a mínima foi típica de Janeiro e ficou-se nos *6,9ºC*.
O acumulado de hoje ainda não passou dos *1,5mm* e o mês segue com *27,0mm*.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2018 às 12:30)

sigo com *1.7mm*, no fim de deitar às 3h e tal caiu um bom aguaceiro que deu para ouvir bem
minima foi de *4.6ºC*, sigo com *12.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2018 às 12:43)

E depois de alguns agauceiros fortes que ainda cairam ontem ao inicio da noite, de madrugada apenas caiu uns agauceiros fracos.
O dia de hoje, levantou-se bem fresco, e com céu nublado.

T.actual: 13ºC

Acumulado de 1.02 mm.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2018 às 12:55)

O dia segue fresco com 14,3ºC e vento fraco, céu nublado com abertas...


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2018 às 14:46)

Boa tarde, céu bonito de transição, típico de crista anticiclonica.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2018 às 15:45)

Boa tarde a todos. Chuviscos fracos agora...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Abr 2018 às 17:11)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Está Inverno!! Mínima de *6.5ºc* , Actual* 14.9ºc* , mas uma sensação térmica na rua muito maior  Acumulado desde a meia-noite de 1.5mm
Amanhã bons acumulados em perspectiva


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2018 às 18:48)

Vejo agora uma valente formação nebulosa, muito escura, sobre a zona das Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado... muito tem chovido!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2018 às 19:10)

Boas,

Parece que vamos ter dois dias chuvosos, amanhã e quinta-feira.
Neste momento sigo com *47 mm* de acumulado mensal, valor que promete disparar e bem até ao final da semana.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2018 às 19:15)

chuvisca aqui agora, já molha o chão  12.8ºC


----------



## Candy (9 Abr 2018 às 19:29)

Cabo Carvoeiro, neste momento. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (9 Abr 2018 às 19:36)

Muita nebulosidade baixa a chegar de Oeste. O vento é bem frio. 13,4ºC.


----------



## Candy (9 Abr 2018 às 19:37)

Começa a chover forte. Vento a sentar bastante de intensidade.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (9 Abr 2018 às 19:41)

É a pintura no céu mudou...


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Abr 2018 às 19:44)

Boa tarde!
Há bocado, na boca do inferno. O mar está bastante agitado:


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2018 às 19:48)

Peninha, Sintra agora











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2018 às 19:59)

Peninha, Oeste e Norte











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2018 às 20:08)

Aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Abr 2018 às 20:33)

Dia frio e com aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Acumulado de 2.0mm.
O que lá vêm agora...


----------



## DaniFR (9 Abr 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2018 às 21:17)

Aguaceiro bem forte agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2018 às 21:40)

A noite aqui segue já bem fresquinha, estive agora aqui a fazer as contas e o GFS até Sábado está a "meter" cerca de 85 mm de precipitação, isto tendo em conta o elevado nível de saturação dos solos, e caso venha mesmo a cair estes níveis de pluviosidade, é certo que poderá causar alguns problemas.
Tenho estado nestes últimos dias a fazer muitas sementeiras, que nunca pensei fazer, e agora estou só a contar com a chuva, para o seu crescimento, pois são plantas pouco exigentes em água, e de ciclo relativamente curto e sendo assim estas chuvas com regularidade, apesar de atrasar algumas plantações, e é sempre bem aproveitada para outras.
Tive também de alterar aqui a técnica de plantação, pois pensava faze-las com recurso ao tractor, e tendo em conta o estado do solo tenho continuado a plantar mas de forma manual, com a ajuda de um broadfork, que é igual a um ancinho, mas tem os dentes grandes com 30 cm.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2018 às 22:54)

Bem,os modelos de maior resolução metem  para amanha acumulados bem significativos. É possível que ocorram acumulados de 30-50mm,vamos ver.

Acumulado: 2 mm
Miníma: 5,0 graus
Máxima: 14,3 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 01:11)

Frente quente já a enconstar-se ao litoral, muita chuva pela manhã, amanhã vai ser autêntico Inverno. 

A máxima do dia deve-se fazer com a passagem da frente quente de madrugada, ironicamente. 

Temperatura já a subir.


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2018 às 05:54)

Chove fraco a moderado em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento moderado de SW. 1008hPa. 11.3°C.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Abr 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia
Chove certinho , algumas vezes forte.
Acumulado nos 10.8 mm
Temperatura actual nos 10.6°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 07:21)

Chove fraco/moderado da frente quente lenta. Acumulado já em *13 mm*

Máxima de 10,4°C há pouco 

Mínima deve ser feita aquando a passagem da frente fria.

Já não há ponta de terreno que aguente com tanta água, tudo em peças e a escorrer.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 07:34)

12 mm por cá.

A cidade de Torres Vedras segue com 13 mm, sendo o valor mensal ja de 80 mm, impressionante.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2018 às 08:44)

Bom dia.
9.4mm para já, mas continua a chover (embora eu esteja em Lisboa).
Abril segue já com 38mm, mas 2018 já perto dos 400mm. Não há fome que não dê em fartura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia a todos! Estaremos no Inverno? Mas que dia de chuva... agora até chove forte. Durante a noite sempre a chover bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 08:55)

Frente fria esta um bocado imperceptível no radar, mas está quase a chegar.

18 mm, muito bom


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 09:06)

*15 mm *por cá.
Tendo em conta que este acumulado foi quase na totalidade, chuva fraca e moderada, ainda rende mais.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Abr 2018 às 09:09)

Bom dia, bela manhã de inverno, eheheh, o acumulado vai em 7.4mm e estão 10.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 09:23)

Que manhã!
Neste momento por cá o vento começa a soprar mais forte, e vê-se bem as cortinas de precipitação fraca a esvoaçar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Abr 2018 às 09:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que manhã!
> Neste momento por cá o vento começa a soprar mais forte, e vê-se bem as cortinas de precipitação fraca a esvoaçar.



Frente fria a tocar a zona de Lisboa Por aqui ainda tudo meio morno, mas completamente encharcado! Chuva persistente desde as 5.30H da manhã ! Acumulado de *11.5mm* ,mas irá certamente subir


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 09:48)

Volta a chover mais forte. Está tudo cheio de água... impressionante o que chove!


----------



## srr (10 Abr 2018 às 09:55)

Abrantes soma 9mm ( e o Tejo Vai Seco)


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 09:56)

chove e chove  é o resumo do dia de hoje até agora. *11.4ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Abr 2018 às 10:40)

Impressionante a persistência desta chuva fraca/moderada!
Chove praticamente à cinco horas seguidas  Tatual: *11ºc , HR:99%* . Por incrível que pareça  já tive *11.7ºc* ás 6.30H com a passagem da frente quente!

Acumulado em Sesimbra: *18,8mm *

Acumulado em Azeitão: *13,2mm*

Até ao momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 10:59)

Carga de água agora! Chuva forte e contínua...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 11:11)

Finalmente parou a chuva! Tenho o terreno todo alagado!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 11:16)

*17 mm
64 mm *de acumulado mensal, está atingida a média deste mês!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 11:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Finalmente parou a chuva! Tenho o terreno todo alagado!


Voltou a chuva moderada...


----------



## DaniFR (10 Abr 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia

Noite de muita chuva. Os solos já estão completamente saturados.

*22,5mm* acumulados desde as 00h.

Abril segue com *110mm*

**


----------



## RStorm (10 Abr 2018 às 11:33)

Bom dia

Minima: *11,6ºC *
Céu encoberto e chuva fraca persistente. O acumulado segue nos *7,5 mm 
*
Acumulado de ontem: *0,9 mm *
Acumulado mensal: *36,6 mm *
T. Atual: *12,7ºC*
HR: 77% 
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h 
*

*


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2018 às 11:34)

Vai chovendo mas nada de mais, acumulados até agora *10,0mm* esperava mais, a ver o que dá o pós frontal durante a tarde...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 12:26)

Boa tarde!
O dia segue bem tristonho e fresco. 
Os solos já estão bem saturados, tudo escorre água. 
A estação que sigo regista* 14,7 mm* acumulados.
Vamos lá ver se para a tarde isto anima mais um bocadinho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 12:28)

A chuva volta a intensificar...


----------



## RStorm (10 Abr 2018 às 12:34)

Chove bem *8,1 mm *acumulados. 
Vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 12:39)

A madrugada e manhã foi sempre de aguaceiros moderados praticamente sem interrupções.
Fiz a estrada entre a Golegã e o Entroncamento, e as estradas estão muito perigosos com muitos lençóis de água.
Vários despistes aqui no concelho a darem algum trabalho aos bombeiros.


----------



## lm1960 (10 Abr 2018 às 12:42)

Boas,

Parou agora de chover depois de uma madrugada e manhã bem regada.
As lezírias de Loures estão saturadas e alagadas.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2018 às 12:59)

A chuva foi mais intensa nos últimos minutos, acumulados até agora *12,8mm

12,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 13:27)

Por agora o S.Pedro deu umas tréguas, este inicio de tarde segue fresco, com céu nublado, e o sol está a querer espreitar.
Os solos continuam a descarregar toda a água possível.

Acumulado: 10.41 mm


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 13:52)

até agora *16.4mm*, parou de chover só cai uns pingos, *11.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2018 às 14:14)

Cai uns pingos agora e acumulados até agora *13,2mm

12,2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 14:38)

Aquela frente quente foi uma maravilha para a Serra da Carregueira, e para qualquer ponto mais alto.

Já soma *30 mm*, frente fria passada. 3º dia mais chuvoso do ano até agora. Abril ultrapassa agora os *90 mm*, o que já está bem acima da média e ainda vamos no dia 10. Por isso, vamos a caminho de mais um mês chuvoso. Passar de seca severa a chuva severa, who knew? 

Pós-frontais a chegarem, muitas rajadas de NW e W, já muitos chapéus partidos com os "túneis de vento" que algumas avenidas fazem.

Rio Jamor com um fluxo valente.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 14:48)

vejo o céu azul pela primeira vez hoje, *10.7ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 15:02)

Mais um aguaceiro forte...

Torrencial agora!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 15:23)

Abertas agora, temperatura a subir rapido, já nos *10,4ºC*, que máxima mais rídicula para Abril


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 15:38)

Depois de uma aberta, que durou cerca de 2 horas, recomeça agora a cair a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, acompanhados por vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2018 às 16:00)

Muito fraco este pós frontal, está uma tarde de sol e nem estou a ver chover mais hoje, acumulados *13,6mm *
Quinta a mais e melhor espero...

13,5ºC com vento moderado


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2018 às 16:31)

Boas,

O acumulado segue nos *14,1mm* que acaba por ir de encontro ao previsto.
Neste momento, festival de vento por aqui com rajada máxima de 46km/h e o Sol brilha a seu belo prazer.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 16:42)

Neste momento bom aguaceiro com rajadas fortes na vila de Coruche, estou no carro e ele já dançou 2 ou 3 vezes


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 16:45)

Boa tarde!
Já estamos em regime pós frontal e portanto a tarde segue com boas abertas.
O acumulado vai nos *16,8 mm*. Dentro do previsto, também por aqui. 
Ainda não perdi a esperança de ver trovoada hoje.


----------



## cepp1 (10 Abr 2018 às 16:59)

Muito mau tempo por leiria todo o dia. Ontem a noite na A9 na zona de Belas apanhei gelo durante vários klm seguidos, nunca tinha visto nada assim, parecia mm neve! Não sei como não me espetei.
Outros não tiveram a mesma sorte


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 17:08)

Outro aguaceiro forte agora. Ficou muito escuro de repente...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 17:16)

*Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos do distrito*
*




*
Três semanas depois da chegada da primavera, a neve regressou ao ponto mais alto do distrito de Leiria. Esta segunda-feira, a neve caiu com alguma quantidade nas zonas mais altas do concelho de Castanheira de Pera.

Isso mesmo é possível confirmar em fotos tiradas hoje em Santo António da Neve, Coentral e partilhadas na página “Coentral – Terra de Encantos”, no Facebook.

Recorde-se que para esta segunda-feira, mas também para amanhã, terça-feira, está prevista a possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 800 metros de altitude. Ora, as zonas mais altas de Castanheira de Pera ultrapassam os mil metros de altitude, uma vez que se situam na serra da Lousã que conta com uma altitude máxima de 1.205 metros.

A partir da próxima quarta-feira, prevê-se que a cota para a queda de neve suba progressivamente. Contudo, os períodos de chuva deverão continuar entre nós pelo menos até quinta-feira, altura em que a precipitação se manterá, mas desta vez sob a forma de aguaceiros.

https://www.regiaodeleiria.pt/2018/04/queda-de-neve-nos-pontos-mais-altos-do-distrito/


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2018 às 17:18)

Boa tarde, CRIL em Odivelas 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 17:26)

Primeira célula passou, pouca intensidade por aqui, largou algumas pedras de granizo.

More coming


----------



## Aspvl (10 Abr 2018 às 17:33)

Aguaceiro com umas pedrinhas de granizo, aqui pela Baixa.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 17:35)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde, CRIL em Odivelas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





guisilva5000 disse:


> Primeira célula passou, pouca intensidade por aqui, largou algumas pedras de granizo.
> 
> More coming


Essa célula passou de raspão por aqui:








Depois de prosseguir o seu caminho para sudeste:


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 17:59)

Segunda célula, jackpot de granizo again 

Esta é a semana do granizo.

Relâmpagooooo bem forte


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 17:59)

Que trovão! Wow!


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

Aqui no Marquês aguaceiros por vezes fortes e granizo a cair em cimas das gabardines estafadas de tanta chuva. De vez em quando surgem abertas tímidas como que a tentar lembrar que já é Primavera. O sol, quando consegue espreitar, é forte e intenso demais para a pesada roupagem dos transeuntes (eu incluído). A Auriol marca 11º.


EDIT 18h05m É trovoada ou algum avião que passa? Epá, poupem-me. Estou farta!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

Trovoada forte em Cascais.


----------



## RickStorm (10 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

Que grande bojarda! Apanhou-me totalmente na curva!


----------



## Aspvl (10 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

Grande ronco na Baixa!


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2018 às 18:04)

Ficou noite de repente,









Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (10 Abr 2018 às 18:05)

Alguém apanhou esta célula? Foi logo o pior dia para ficar sem bateria no telemóvel...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2018 às 18:09)

Bem, só sei que aqui em Alvalade ficou uma grande ventania durante uns segundos...


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2018 às 18:13)

Grande carga de granizo. Célula potente esta.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 18:14)

A DEA que muitos de nòs ouvimos foi perto de Carnaxide.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 18:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> A DEA que muitos de nòs ouvimos foi perto de Carnaxide.


Foi uma bombinha jeitosa: 





Mesmo por cima do Centro Desportivo do Jamor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 18:19)

*Queda de árvore danifica duas viaturas*
*




*
Um forte “golpe de vento” derrubou esta tarde, pouco antes das 16 horas, uma árvore que caiu sobre duas viaturas que estavam estacionadas no Parque por trás do Millennium no Entroncamento.

Segundo testemunhas no local “o vento foi intenso e em remoinho que moveu a árvore para trás e para a frente até cair.

A vereadora da Câmara Municipal Ilda Joaquim disse ao EOLtv que “a árvore não estava referenciada como perigosa” e que os danos seriam assumidos pela Câmara através do seguro existente. Também o Presidente da Junta de Freguesia de São João Batista, Rui Maurício referiu o facto de a árvore não estar referenciada como perigosa e que tudo se deveu a um “golpe de vento” localizado.


http://www.entroncamentoonline.pt/portal/artigo/queda-de-árvore-danifica-duas-viaturas


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2018 às 18:23)

A passagem desta célula, fez descer a temperatura dos *14,0ºC* para os *10,4ºC* actuais. Fosse esta uma região em altitude e a noite seria muito prometedora.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2018 às 18:27)

Nem uma pinga aqui a tarde toda  finalmente parece vir um aguaceiro a mesma que deu a trovoada e granizo, a ver o que deixa aqui...


----------



## AMFC (10 Abr 2018 às 18:30)

Mas que bomba brutal fez aqui há minutos, até os vidros estremeceram, tudo acompanhado com chuva e vento forte


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 18:30)

Deixo aqui uma foto que uma amiga tirou há 15 minutos, na Bobadela, com vista para o Tejo:


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 18:37)

aguaceiro agora  10.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2018 às 18:39)

Santo Amaro , depois de um aguaceiro forte com trovão em Carcavelos 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 18:40)

Trovão agora...

Mais trovoada!


----------



## Iuri (10 Abr 2018 às 18:41)

Neve em Lisboa.

https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...a-9248651.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2018 às 18:41)

E vêm mais células a caminho , Caxias





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2018 às 18:43)

O aguaceiro aqui passou um pouco ao lado mas fez 2 trovoes ainda bem audíveis mas nada de granizo 

A temperatura caiu a pique e estão *9,6ºC *que é a mínima do dia

Acumulados *14,6mm *


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Abr 2018 às 18:44)

Iuri disse:


> Neve em Lisboa.
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...a-9248651.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web



Não devem saber distinguir granizo de neve...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Abr 2018 às 18:54)

*Azeitão on fire *
Granizada valente e um sem muita potência 5.6ka, mas foi cá uma bomba!!
Tombo na temperatura de *4ºc* , Atual:* 8.1* ,mas foi aos* 7.1*


----------



## Teya (10 Abr 2018 às 18:54)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não devem saber distinguir granizo de neve...



Julgo que foi mesmo água-neve por breves momentos.


----------



## trepkos (10 Abr 2018 às 18:58)

Teya disse:


> Julgo que foi mesmo água-neve por breves momentos.


Confirma se água neve ou apenas granizo?


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 18:58)

Cenário atual a sul:


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Abr 2018 às 19:00)

Teya disse:


> Julgo que foi mesmo água-neve por breves momentos.



Mesmo com um tombo grande na temperatura à passagem da célula, duvido imenso que tal tenha ocorrido. E com vários membros do fórum a apanharem essa mesma célula noutros locais e a relatarem queda de granizo (apenas), mais ainda duvido...


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 19:02)

um aguaceiro esta tarde no fim de passar por Coruche


----------



## Teya (10 Abr 2018 às 19:05)

trepkos disse:


> Confirma se água neve ou apenas granizo?





Jorge_scp disse:


> Mesmo com um tombo grande na temperatura à passagem da célula, duvido imenso que tal tenha ocorrido. E com vários membros do fórum a apanharem essa mesma célula noutros locais e a relatarem queda de granizo (apenas), mais ainda duvido...



Ainda sei distinguir granizo. E como disse, continuo a dizer que foi água-neve, mas foi apenas por instantes e passou a chuva. Não se justificava tal notícia.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

*22 mm *por cá.


----------



## Lightning (10 Abr 2018 às 19:09)

Às 18:05h abateu-se o fim do mundo nas amoreiras. Estava à espera do autocarro e só vi a serra de monsanto desaparecer. Já sabia o que a casa ia gastar, portanto não hesitei em fugir dali para uma zona abrigada. Em menos de um minuto chuva fortíssima que caía na horizontal, vento FORTÍSSIMO, que derrubou meia dúzia de motas e arrastou gradeamentos e por pouco não fez cair quem passava de bicicleta ali na altura. Pessoas com chapéus ficaram com eles partidos instantaneamente. Há muito que não assistia a uma destas. 

Por poucos segundos houve granizo à mistura. O trovão correspondente àquela descarga ouvi-o ainda dentro do edifício. Ainda tentei filmar mas não consegui, o vento tirava-me a respiração.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2018 às 19:11)

E depois de toda a tarde só com aguaceiros pontuais, eis que que começou agora mesmo os agauceiros fracos, em modo de chuva certinha, vamos ver se o dia de hoje será uma fotocópia do dia de ontem.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Abr 2018 às 19:12)

Teya disse:


> Ainda sei distinguir granizo. E como disse, continuo a dizer que foi água-neve, mas foi apenas por instantes e passou a chuva. Não se justificava tal notícia.



Desconhecia que te encontravas no local, peço desculpa. Não é nada normal ter relatos de água-neve em Lisboa tão localizados e com 7 ou 8ºC de temperatura, no mínimo. Mas as surpresas por vezes acontecem...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Abr 2018 às 19:21)

Agora estamos assim






Fotos da granizada á pouco


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 19:21)

aguaceiro em geral fraco, *9.6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 19:37)

Queda para* 7,6ºC* aquando o granizo, o que equivale à mínima do dia por enquanto. Mantém-se nos 8,5ºC agora. 

*31,2 mm,* vem aí mais uma célula!


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Abr 2018 às 19:38)

18.6mm e 9.4°C. Bem bom.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2018 às 19:49)

Grande escuridão a N/NW com densas cortinas de precipitação, e enquanto escrevo grande relâmpago com trovão quase instantâneo!


----------



## tucha (10 Abr 2018 às 19:52)

Trovão audível aqui pelo Olivais,  à poucos minutos, depois de uma intensa chuvada...mas não vi nenhum raio...esta é muito friooooo!!!


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2018 às 19:53)

Chove moderado. Ouvi um trovão distante á minutos.


Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 19:59)

A carregar em Cascais.* *


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 20:03)

Isto hoje ao menos são poucos mas potentes!
Petardo valente.




picture hosting


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 20:08)

O cenário parecia ser medonho e antecipava granizo, mas foi muito mansa.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Abr 2018 às 20:09)

Boa tarde,

Muita chuva, vento, trovoada e granizo. Sigo com 9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 20:15)

aguaceiro fraco e *8.6ºC*


----------



## Manuel Amador (10 Abr 2018 às 20:36)

Dia de bastante chuva em Lisboa e vento, agora em Samora com uma aberta, mas a Artilharia Pesada situada a Oeste parece ameaçadora.

No entanto estranho é a temperatura 7 graus as 19:00 em Abril
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2018 às 20:39)

Chove fraco, o acumulado vai nos *15,2mm

9,6ºC *ta temperatura dos dias mais frios de Dezembro ou Janeiro...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 21:07)

Bem, que chuvada!


----------



## rick80 (10 Abr 2018 às 21:17)

Caiu durante uns 5 minutos pedraço bem forte por aqui. Fazia cá um barulho a bater no telhado... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 21:49)

Boas,

Dia bem frio, simplesmente impressionante tendo em conta que estamos praticamente em meados de Abril.
Acumulado: *24 mm*
Hoje ultrapassou-se por cá a média mensal, *71 mm* já cá cantam.
________

A lagoa azul já deve ter água a sair do descarregador de superfície, é algo interessante de ver, muitos não conhecem pois está escondido na vegetação, mas vale a pena espreitar pois trata-se uma de queda de água com uns 6 metros( a olhometro).


----------



## Candy (10 Abr 2018 às 22:04)

Boas,

Por Peniche, tirando os aguaceiros que têm sido gélidos e alguns deles bem fortes... Agora é o vento! Aumentou muito de intensidade, na última hora, e há uns minutos a coisa ficou estranha! Está um ruido muito esquisito lá fora! É o vento que se ouve... as rajadas... mas fora isso há um ruido superior que pareec passar por cima como se estivesse um avião a jacto a passar sempre.


----------



## belem (10 Abr 2018 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *Dia bem frio*, simplesmente impressionante tendo em conta que estamos praticamente em meados de Abril.
> Acumulado: *24 mm*
> ...



Na Peninha então deve estar agreste!


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 22:22)

aguaceiro 8.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 22:31)

belem disse:


> Na Peninha então deve estar agreste!



Sim sem duvida, máxima talvez a rondar os 7-8 graus.Juntando o vento muito forte, certamente insuportável.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Abr 2018 às 22:51)

Boa noite belo dia de chuva o acumulado é de 18mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2018 às 22:58)

Que granizada  Aguaceiro muito forte e com rajadas de vento igualmente intensas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2018 às 23:20)

Relâmpago, seguido de trovão.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Abr 2018 às 23:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Relâmpago, seguido de trovão.



Belíssima bomba


----------



## Aspvl (10 Abr 2018 às 23:21)

Trovão ouvido aqui pela Baixa também. Não consegui ver a direcção em que se deu o relâmpago, contudo.

Edit: Segundo o Blitzortung terá sido uma descarga para os lados de Póvoa de Sta. Iria!


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2018 às 23:23)

outro aguaceiro 8.4ºC


----------



## Tufao André (10 Abr 2018 às 23:27)

Boa noite!
Madrugada e toda a manhã de chuva moderada a forte e persistente, passando a aguaceiros a partir do inicio da tarde, por vezes foram fortes, com granizo e alguma trovoada forte mas dispersa.
2 bombas ouvidas aqui na zona! Uma pelas 18h e outra pelas 19h45. Curiosamente vi o relâmpago em ambas, mas as descargas registadas foram algo distantes...

P.S.: Mais um relâmpago visível com trovão distante numa célula a passar a N/NE daqui e que deixou apenas uns pingos!!!


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2018 às 23:28)

Boas! Cai neste momento um bom aguaceiro em Leiria! 

Bons acumulados hoje aqui nas estações das redondezas:
Parceiros: 33.3mm
Parceiros: 27.4mm
Leiria (centro): 29.5mm
Barosa: 25.4mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2018 às 23:35)

Trovão agora! Vários aguaceiros fortes a sucederem-se esta noite.


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2018 às 23:37)

Boas, dia de inverno com muita chuva e muito frio!

Máxima: 14.4ºC (13:20)
Minima: 10ºC (23:26 - Após aguaceiro ) 

Sigo com 10ºC, 79% de HR e vento fraco de SW


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2018 às 23:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Relâmpago, seguido de trovão.





4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Belíssima bomba





Aspvl disse:


> Trovão ouvido aqui pela Baixa também. Não consegui ver a direcção em que se deu o relâmpago, contudo.
> 
> Edit: Segundo o Blitzortung terá sido uma descarga para os lados de Póvoa de Sta. Iria!



Mesmo tendo caído no Mouchão da Póvoa, a 3 Km daqui, fez tremer as janelas, ou não fossem 141,3 kA, na altura em que chovia torrencialmente:


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 23:41)

Boa noite!
Bonita célula que passou a nordeste daqui, e que pelos vistos largou um belo trovão.
Ela vista daqui (exagerei na edição propositadamente para realçar a célula):




Ai se fosse de dia...Dava cá umas fotos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 23:42)

Mínima: *6,8ºC*
Máxima:* 10,8ºC* (média da mínima , anomalia de 7ºC)

Acumulado valente de* 32 mm*, 3º dia mais chuvoso.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Abr 2018 às 23:43)

Não posso deixar de partilhar aqui convosco o (duplo) arco-íris que tive a oportunidade de vislumbrar hoje às 18:18 na Bobadela, depois de um intenso aguaceiro com uma trovoada. 






No entanto não são raros estes vislumbres por aqui, não sei determinar por que factores. Planície? Estuário?


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2018 às 23:44)

StormRic disse:


> Mesmo tendo caído no Mouchão da Póvoa, a 3 Km daqui, fez tremer as janelas, ou não fossem 141,3 kA, na altura em que chovia torrencialmente:



Epa, estou mesmo de frente para o mouchão, podia ter apanhado algo!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2018 às 23:47)

Muito vento por aqui, um grande aumento, está agressivo.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2018 às 23:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bonita célula que passou a noroeste daqui, e que pelos vistos largou um belo trovão.



Sim, bem "bonita", passou-me por cima mesmo quando ia despejar o lixo... .

Ar frio subsidente a criar o padrão alveolar típico das células nesta corrente de NW pós-frontal:


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2018 às 00:02)

StormRic disse:


> Mesmo tendo caído no Mouchão da Póvoa, a 3 Km daqui, fez tremer as janelas, ou não fossem 141,3 kA, na altura em que chovia torrencialmente:


Muito interessante. Essa tem sido a tendência de hoje: ecos não muito fortes, mas trovões bem ruidosos. 
____
Chove moderado com algum granizo.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Abr 2018 às 00:05)

Wooooow mas que vendaval brutal que de repente se abateu sobre esta zona com a passagem de mais uma célula de "raspão" que deu um aguaceiro fraco a moderado!!!
Não tenho como medir, mas acredito que tenha estado entre os 80 e 90 km/h... Por norma quando assobia entre os prédios e as antenas do prédio fazem um barulho enorme, a velocidade do vento anda nesses valores!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2018 às 00:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito vento por aqui, um grande aumento, está agressivo.



Como tenho estado mais interessado em ver a previsao da chuva, nem olhei literalmente para o vento.
Mas consultando rapidamente, bate certo este vendaval que aqui vai.
Esta zona como uma das vitimas do costume.
Aqui está vento sustentado, nada tem a ver com passagens de células, pior será quando passar uma pois aí vai ser ainda mais agressivo.






windows screen capture


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2018 às 00:27)

acumulado foi de *19.1mm*


----------



## tone (11 Abr 2018 às 08:55)

Que história é esta de neve em Lisboa?


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Abr 2018 às 09:01)

Bom 

Chuva com sol, acho que nunca vi tantos dias com arco iris seguidos, vai mais um.

O frio é que é estranho, pelo menos ao longo do dia, 7 graus ao longo da recta do cabo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2018 às 10:02)

Boas,

3 mm durante a madrugada, destaque para o aguaceiro das 6 e tal da manhã que foi acompanhado de granizo, batia com força na janela.

Entretanto hoje temos algum descanso em termos de precipitação, já amanhã será outro dia chuvoso que pode render acumulados entre 20-30 mm.

GFS para amanhã.




pic upload


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2018 às 11:21)

Pequeno resumo destes primeiros 10 dias de precipitação em algumas das estações do IPMA.
Excelentes valores, juntando a um passado recente carregado de água, mês de Março extremamente chuvoso.
Sexta-feira volto a actualizar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2018 às 11:23)

Bom dia  todos, à 10 min tive o primeiro aguaceiro moderado do dia...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Abr 2018 às 11:33)

Bom dia pessoal,

Abril soma, e segue! A minha mínima de ontem , e do mês foi atingida às *18.30H* da tarde,* 7.1°c!* 
Ai se fosse Janeiro Não é, mas parece O dia hoje segue frio, com a temperatura a querer subir! mas não está fácil 

Tatual: *14.3°c* , *Hr:76%* e vento fraco de* NW*.
Amanhã mais um dia de muita chuva, provalmente vou atingir a média mensal!
*
Abril segue assim:*







*
Para amanhã tenho isto em perspectiva, segundo o ECM* 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (11 Abr 2018 às 12:28)

Bom dia

Dia de muita chuva ontem. Choveu ininterruptamente desde madrugada até meio da manhã, de fraco a moderado. Durante a tarde alguns aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo. A estação que sigo regularmente deixou de estar visível ontem no WU, mas hoje voltou a estar disponível. O acumulado de ontem superou ligeiramente o da sexta passada (que também já tinha sido um dia com bastante chuva) e fixou-se nos *25,1 mm*.

Já caíram uns pingos hoje de manhã, que acumularam até ao momento 1 mm. Por agora, algumas nuvens e o sol vai espreitando, mas apenas com 11,4ºC de temperatura.

Mês de Abril segue com 93,5 mm (e o ano passado, para todo o mês de Abril, foram só 7,4 mm).

Entretanto recebi a notícia que uma estrada na zona norte da cidade está cortada ao trânsito por causa de um deslizamento. A ocorrência aparece no site da protecção civil:


----------



## criz0r (11 Abr 2018 às 12:37)

Boa tarde,

O acumulado do dia de ontem fixou-se nos *17,4mm*. Todos os terrenos que envolvem a cidade estão bem verdinhos e saturados.
A tarde inicia-se com céu muito nublado e vento moderado. Acumulado desde a meia noite nos *0,6mm*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2018 às 12:54)

Depois de uma manhã que acordou logo com sol radiante, agora a esta hora o céu já está nublado, e o sol apenas vai espreitando de vez em quando.
Ás 7:45, estavam 9ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2018 às 13:12)

Boas

Mínima de *9,3ºC*

Hoje bem mais calminho apenas acumulou *0,2mm *de madrugada, agora caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco que nada acumulou... O vento não foi alem dos* 29km/h* de madrugada...

Estão *13,9ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## RStorm (11 Abr 2018 às 13:26)

Bom dia

Mínima: *9,6ºC *
Céu parcialmente nublado e de vez em quando caem uns pingos dispersos. O acumulado situa-se nos *1,2 mm*.

Acumulado de ontem: *9,9 mm*
T. Atual: *13,2ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NW / 13 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2018 às 13:39)

Edward disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Dia de muita chuva ontem. Choveu ininterruptamente desde madrugada até meio da manhã, de fraco a moderado. Durante a tarde alguns aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo. A estação que sigo regularmente deixou de estar visível ontem no WU, mas hoje voltou a estar disponível. O acumulado de ontem superou ligeiramente o da sexta passada (que também já tinha sido um dia com bastante chuva) e fixou-se nos *25,1 mm*.
> 
> ...



Boas @Edward,

Uma dica, quando a estação da protecção civil de Torres Vedras ficar offline no wunderground, tens outra forma de consultar os dados que é o site weatherlink.
O link  directo é este:

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/prociv/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2018 às 13:47)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado agora...


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2018 às 15:01)

uns pingos, 15ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2018 às 16:52)

A tarde segue com vento moderado, um pouco desconfortável, mas mesmo assim aproveitei para ir dar uma pequena caminha, de cerca de 10 km, desta vez por terrenos de charneca, muito planos, onde é visivel grandes quantidades de água acumulada, formando por vezes uma ondulação, ao "sabor" do vento.
Os terrenos continuam muito verdejantes e floridos ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## Edward (11 Abr 2018 às 17:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @Edward,
> 
> Uma dica, quando a estação da protecção civil de Torres Vedras ficar offline no wunderground, tens outra forma de consultar os dados que é o site weatherlink.
> O link  directo é este:
> ...



Obrigado jonas_87


----------



## remember (11 Abr 2018 às 17:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Abril soma, e segue! A minha mínima de ontem , e do mês foi atingida às *18.30H* da tarde,* 7.1°c!*
> Ai se fosse Janeiro Não é, mas parece O dia hoje segue frio, com a temperatura a querer subir! mas não está fácil
> ...



Boas Ricardo, onde posso ver estes mapas? Andei lá no site Weather.us mas não consigo encontrar nada


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Abr 2018 às 17:39)

remember disse:


> Boas Ricardo, onde posso ver estes mapas? Andei lá no site Weather.us mas não consigo encontrar nada



Boa tarde Alexandre,

Tenta por aqui: https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/portugal/accumulated-precipitation/20180411-1800z.html

Um abraço


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2018 às 18:14)

À espera do próximo sistema frontal, na Salvação, Póvoa 
13,2•C, 63%, NW 13Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2018 às 20:01)

aguaceiro fraco 12.4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2018 às 20:39)

Hoje deu para produzir um pouco de vitamina D entre as abertas, mas céu pintado essencialmente por stratocumulus.

Vento gelado, mínima de *6,3ºC* no auriol.

Alguns aguaceiros,* 3 mm* acumulados. Amanhã vem mais um evento frontal, muito parecido com o de segunda-feira. Madrugada e manhã com chuva.


----------



## Lightning (11 Abr 2018 às 22:41)

Amanhã os contadores da precipitação devem contar bem.

O céu já está bastante nublado por aqui neste momento. Mas antes das 8 da manhã não se deve passar nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2018 às 22:59)

Concordo, até acho estranho pois esta ultima saída do arome colocou mais precipitação. O próprio pos frontal está um regalo.  

Segundo consta o IPMA rege-se bastante por esse modelo.Nas próximas horas devem avançar com o aviso.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2018 às 23:13)

Amanhã vou andar por Lisboa, vamos lá ver se não vou ter problemas com inundações.
Sempre que chove um bocadinho mais na capital, já se sabe o resultado


----------



## Aspvl (12 Abr 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia 

Manhã chuvosa, com alguns períodos de intensidade moderada. 
Luz e ambiente cinzentos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 08:05)

Bom dia, já caíram cerca de 3 mm, da frente quente.

Agora a frente fria toma um aspecto robusto:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2018 às 08:29)

Boas,

Por aqui já somo 10 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2018 às 08:56)

Que inicio de manhã! 
*13 mm* por cá.
*19 mm *na Ulgueira.
É desta que a rede hidrográfica da serra entra em colapso. 
Mais que cheias/inundações acredito que ocorram alguns deslizamentos, os solos não aguentam mais água...


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 09:00)

Frente fria parece ter aglomerados de células, o maior aqui para a região de Lisboa:


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 09:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais que cheias/inundações acredito que ocorram alguns deslizamentos, os solos não aguentam mais água...



Fui à serra na 2ªfeira, e já havia algumas quedas de taludes, água por todo o lado com grandes lençóis.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2018 às 09:04)

Chove moderado em Lisboa. 13.7°C. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto.
1004 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2018 às 09:06)

StormRic disse:


> Fui à serra na 2ªfeira, e já havia algumas quedas de taludes, água por todo o lado com grandes lençóis.



Acredito, imagina agora certamente com mais 50/70 mm em cima.
Ulgueira está impressionante, 23 mm!

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAC7#history


----------



## AMFC (12 Abr 2018 às 09:07)

Radar está lindo, que bela rega vem ai.


----------



## meko60 (12 Abr 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia!
Continua a chuva da boa, 8mm acumulados.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (12 Abr 2018 às 09:27)

Não percebo porque o IPMA não lançou avisos de precipitação. Segundo o que tenho recebido por e-mail , os avisos só dizem respeito à agitação marítima.


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2018 às 09:27)

Bom dia, 8mm pela Póvoa e parece que o melhor ainda está para vir, é para descarregar que venha ela 
12.2ºC com 96% de HR e 999.8 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2018 às 09:27)

Bom dia.
Chove forte há uns minutos valentes.
Para já, apenas 7.2mm, mas daqui a nada entramos nos dois dígitos.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2018 às 09:28)

*20 mm* por cá.
*27 mm *na Ulgueira.

Continua a chover com intensidade...

Com estes 20 mm, o acumulado mensal deu um disparo para os *94 mm*!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Acumulado modesto , mas honrado até ao momento! Mas ainda vamos ter muita precipitação, sem dúvida que a melhor parte do bolo ficou para o fim
O radar não engana 

Azeitão:* 6.8mm*

Sesimbra: *13.9mm

Edit: chuva forte!! Rain rate 19.8 mm/hr
*


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Abr 2018 às 09:31)

Bom dia

Aqui em Samora chove com intensidade.
Esta menos frio 12.º


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2018 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

Chuva forte por aqui com um total de 7,2mm. Cenário tempestuoso nesta altura.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Abr 2018 às 09:34)

Bom dia a todos! Choveu bem a noite toda, mas agora vai lá vai... ainda dá problemas! Condições de condução não estão fáceis!


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia
Chove bem  *5,7 mm *acumulados


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2018 às 09:38)

O WU tem andado com problemas estes últimos dias, umas estações dão outras não 
@jonas_87 isso para o teu lado está animado!


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2018 às 09:48)

Destaque para o vento que sopra moderado com rajadas de 51 km/h


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 09:48)

Torrencial,, na CREL Loures 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 09:56)

CREL, Montemor 
A frente a passar.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 09:56)

remember disse:


> O WU tem andado com problemas estes últimos dias, umas estações dão outras não
> @jonas_87 isso para o teu lado está animado!



Aquilo pela zona Sintra/Cascais tem estado um "penico" neste mês de Abril Efeito orográfico da Serra  no seu esplendor máximo


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Abr 2018 às 09:56)

Bom dia, mais uma bela manhã de inverno, o acumulado está nos 3,6mm.


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2018 às 09:58)

Chuva constante por Alfragide.
Na terça tive sorte de trabalhar a partir de casa, hoje lá tive de vir ao escritório enfrentar o temporal


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2018 às 10:00)

Bom dia!
A frente já passou. A estação mais próxima acumulou *12 mm*. Esperava mais...Mas já é muito bom! 
O céu começa a clarear.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 10:02)

Já passou a frente








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 10:05)

Tercena sem chuva, muita água 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2018 às 10:05)

Nada mau para estrear o brinquedo! 15.5 mm, o "grosso" da frente para aqui, penso que seja agora entre as 10h e as 10h30.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2018 às 10:17)

Chove muito por aqui, o acumulado vai em *15,6mm* 

Rajada máxima de *42km/h*

*12,8ºC*


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2018 às 10:17)

O vento está a rodar para oeste e a enfraquecer, mesmo assim ainda com rajadas de 38 km/h, o acumulado do dia segue nos 17.2mm


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2018 às 10:18)

*11mm, *prometia bem mais do que isto para aqui. Vamos ver se o pós-frontal não desilude também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Abr 2018 às 10:33)

Finalmente a chuva parou mas está frio!


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2018 às 10:34)

A chuva já esta menos intensa mas ainda cai, o acumulado vai em *17,0mm* 

*12,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2018 às 10:49)

remember disse:


> @jonas_87 isso para o teu lado está animado!





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aquilo pela zona Sintra/Cascais tem estado um "penico" neste mês de Abril Efeito orográfico da Serra  no seu esplendor máximo



Boas, sim isto por cá tem sido muita chuva, sigo com 22 mm e 96 mm de acumulado mensal.
Por curiosidade dei um pulo aqui perto para ver a ribeira da Atrozela, simplesmente demoniaco o caudal!!!
Pelo caminho, embora curto, só água a escorrer nas bermas e encostas, impressionante.

Fica o video da ribeira na zona da cascata.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2018 às 10:59)

Os últimos pingos da frente a caírem, acumulados *17,6mm*...a ver agora o final do dia e madrugada de sexta o que vai render com a passagem do centro da depressão...


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2018 às 11:12)

*18,0mm* e um frio horrível *11,8ºC*


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Abr 2018 às 11:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, sim isto por cá tem sido muita chuva, sigo com 22 mm e 96 mm de acumulado mensal.
> Por curiosidade dei um pulo aqui perto para ver a ribeira da Atrozela, simplesmente demoniaco o caudal!!!
> Pelo caminho, embora curto, só água a escorrer nas bermas e encostas, impressionante.



Aqui pela zona alta de Sesimbra (Sampaio, Maçã) também tem chovido muito, provavelmente também algum efeito orográfico da Arrábida. Hoje vai nos *25,1 mm*, ultrapassando assim os 100 mm este mês (*100,6 mm)*. Já no mês passado acumulou 280,7 mm, e está prestes a atingir os 500 mm em 2018 (*497,1 mm*)


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2018 às 11:17)

21.5mm já acumulados. Bela carga que caiu.


----------



## srr (12 Abr 2018 às 11:19)

10 mm acumulados. ate as 11h00.


----------



## Thomar (12 Abr 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia. Por aqui Cabanas e até Palmela choveu muito das 9h às 10H com as estradas cheias de água e terrenos alagados.
Dei uma vista de olhos nas estações meteorológicas amadoras aqui perto e terão caído pelo menos 10mm em apenas 30 minutos!
Acho que o IPMA deveria ter emitido aviso meteorológico amarelo para o distrito de Setúbal.
Faz-me confusão a imprudência dos condutores, pois eu na estrada fartei-me de ver condutores de luzes apagadas (estava escuro quando chovia a potes, até parecia que eram 7H da manhã e não 9h30m) além de muitos condutores passarem a abrir sobre os lençóis de água que levava litros e litros de água para o para-brisas, que até com as escovas no máximo por vezes ficava 1 a 2 segundos sem ver nada, muito bom para acidentes...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 12:03)

Habitual tombo na temperatura com a passagem da frente fria Tatual: *11.1ºc*, mas já tive *9.6ºc* por volta das 10.30H No meu "quintal" em Azeitão *14.4mm*, por Sesimbra(zona alta) uns maravilhosos *25.1mm*: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history
Esta estação é tua @Jorge_scp ?!! é a que uso como referência perto do meu trabalho!
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o pós-frontal, mas acredito que até a madrugada de amanhã podemos ter acumulados bem superiores! E claro, espero ouvir umas bombas 

A Serra de Sintra deve estar brutal @jonas_87 , tem sido muita água a cair Sabes me dizer se a Barragem da Mula estará a fazer descargas durante o fim de semana?!


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 12:07)

A frente rendeu *9,3 mm*. 
Agora sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado de W, venha o pós-frontal. 

T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: W / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Abr 2018 às 12:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Habitual tombo na temperatura com a passagem da frente fria Tatual: *11.1ºc*, mas já tive *9.6ºc* por volta das 10.30H No meu "quintal" em Azeitão *12.9mm*, por Sesimbra(zona alta) uns maravilhosos *25.1mm*: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history
> Esta estação é tua @Jorge_scp ?!! é a que uso como referência perto do meu trabalho!



Não é minha, mas moro a 200 m do outro lado da estrada. É bom ter uma estação em condições aqui pertinho


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Abr 2018 às 12:10)

Meu Deus que dilúvio vai por aqui! Tanta chuva...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2018 às 12:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Habitual tombo na temperatura com a passagem da frente fria Tatual: *11.1ºc*, mas já tive *9.6ºc* por volta das 10.30H No meu "quintal" em Azeitão *12.9mm*, por Sesimbra(zona alta) uns maravilhosos *25.1mm*: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history
> Esta estação é tua @Jorge_scp ?!! é a que uso como referência perto do meu trabalho!
> Vamos ver o que nos reserva o pós-frontal, mas acredito que até a madrugada de amanhã podemos ter acumulados bem superiores! E claro, espero ouvir umas bombas
> 
> A Serra de Sintra deve estar brutal @jonas_87 , tem sido muita água a cair Sabes me dizer se a Barragem da Mula está a fazer descargas durante o fim de semana?!



Esta ribeira vem de lá, mais especificamente lagoa azul, o que ilustra bem como a serra está carregada.
Falando na barragem aquela parede onde ha descarga de superfície deve estar a correr bastante.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 12:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não é minha, mas moro a 200 m do outro lado da estrada. É bom ter uma estação em condições aqui pertinho


Claro, e agora tenho então a certeza que o pluviômetro da mesma está bem instalado, dado que a conheces bem! Olha amanhã será um bom dia para se ir ás Marmitas do Gigante na Serra do Risco! Obrigado e um abraço 

Obrigado @jonas_87 , no fim de semana vou ver se passo por lá


----------



## Sanxito (12 Abr 2018 às 12:23)

Bom dia.
Por cá sigo com 11.4 mm acumulados, o rate máximo atingiu os 28.0 mm/h pelas 9:29 .
A temperatura segue nos 13.6°c com 83%HR.
O Vento por cá ainda não passou dos 31 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2018 às 12:23)

bela manhã de chuva , 11.9ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Abr 2018 às 12:24)

15.6mm muito bom, bela primavera e estão 11.9ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Abr 2018 às 12:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Claro, e agora tenho então a certeza que o pluviômetro da mesma está bem instalado, dado que a conheces bem! Olha amanhã será um bom dia para se ir ás Marmitas do Gigante na Serra do Risco! Obrigado e um abraço
> 
> Obrigado @jonas_87 , no fim de semana vou ver se passo por lá



Há uns meses, pelo Verão, teve alguns problemas, mas agora está tudo bem com a estação. A meio de Março fui até às Marmitas do Gigante, tinha água mas não corria. É mesmo uma ribeira muito temporária, 3 ou 4 dias depois depois de chover fica a zero. Mas amanhã é capaz de estar bom sim.







Sempre um belo passeio


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2018 às 12:43)

14,2ºC por aqui e pressão a subir lentamente. Mantêm-se os *11,1mm *desde a passagem da frente com uma rajada máxima de *43km/h*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2018 às 12:45)

está a parar a chuva, só já cai uns pingos, sigo com *17.7mm*, 12.2ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Abr 2018 às 12:53)

18,4mm, agora é que está a parar, vamos esperar pelo totoloto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2018 às 13:02)

Mais *30 mm* para a Carregueira, neste evento foi a frente fria que se fez ouvir.
Quase 15 mm em 1 hora.

Ribeira de Carenque e do Jamor ferozes, talvez o maior caudal que já vi este ano.


----------



## fhff (12 Abr 2018 às 13:12)

30 mm nas últimas 48H. Já ultrapassei os 100 mm este mês.
O vento a chegar em força ao litoral sintrense.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 13:32)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Há uns meses, pelo Verão, teve alguns problemas, mas agora está tudo bem com a estação. A meio de Março fui até às Marmitas do Gigante, tinha água mas não corria. É mesmo uma ribeira muito temporária, 3 ou 4 dias depois depois de chover fica a zero. Mas amanhã é capaz de estar bom sim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu quase que arrisco a dizer que é uma ribeira de se ver nos dias de muita chuva, ou no máximo no dia seguinte! Ou não fosse ela uma Marmita de Gigante, é sempre um passeio fantástico sem dúvida  Estas fotos foram tiradas no dia 10 de Março , no dia da passagem da depressão Félix 














Créditos da fotos para a Núcleo Neca da Costa Azul


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2018 às 13:33)

Aqui chove desde madrugada, praticamente sem interrupções, e sempre com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
A chuva ao cair nas mãos, parece mesmo neve, pois em pouco tempo ficamos logo com elas geladas.
14.22 mm de acumulado.

*Chuva volta a cortar duas estradas no Ribatejo*

A Estrada dos Lázaros, na Golegã, e a EM 590, em Santa Justa, Coruche, estão cortadas devido às inundações provocadas pela chuva que tem caído de forma persistente nos últimos dias.

A informação foi avançada esta manhã pela GNR de Santarém, que aponta como alternativas a EN 365 e a EN251-EN2, respetivamente.

Para já não há avisos da meteorologia nem alertas da proteção civil mas a previsão meteorológica prevê a continuidade do tempo chuvoso nos próximos 5 dias, à execepção de sábado onde, a ocorrerem, deverão ser apenas aguaceiros.

https://www.rederegional.com/index....huva-volta-a-cortar-duas-estradas-no-ribatejo


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 13:49)

O céu já se apresenta com boas abertas.
A temperatura segue amena, é pena é estar este vento desagradável  

T. Atual: *14,7ºC *
HR: 54%
Vento: W / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 14:06)

Póvoa, agora, vento forte de WNW já a anunciar o centro da depressao.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2018 às 15:14)

Depois de tanta chuva que caiu durante a manhã, agora a tarde segue com uma aberta, mas o céu mantem-se muito nublado, e o vento moderado continua a soprar.
Os solos continuam a libertar muita água, muitas valas e ribeiros estão já a correr fora dos leitos.


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 15:22)

Chegou o 1º aguaceiro do pós-frontal Foi fraco, curto e rendeu *0,3 mm* subindo o acumulado do dia para os *9,6 mm*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2018 às 16:22)

Pressão mínima de *998 hPa*, agora a rondar os 1000 hPa. 

Pós-frontais devem continuar com a aproximação do centro da depressão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Abr 2018 às 16:25)

Aguaceiro bem forte agora!


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2018 às 16:32)

ai andam eles:


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2018 às 16:59)

Aguaceiro com granizo à mistura.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2018 às 17:03)

aguaceiro a chegar


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Abr 2018 às 17:06)

Bom aguaceiro que caiu à pouco e que fez o acumulado ir para os 22.4mm.
Para as mil águas de Abril ainda falta um pouco, mas o mês vai já com uns belíssimos 71.2mm e o ano com 426.5mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2018 às 17:19)

Boa tarde!
Panorama espetacular a sul daqui:


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 17:22)

Belo aguaceiro que caiu há momentos, largou *0,9 mm* 
As estradas pareciam rios e as rajadas eram bem fortes. E parece que está a chegar outro...


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 17:34)

Aguaceiro fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2018 às 17:47)

Passou uma célula brutal a norte:
Panorama feito com telemóvel:




Com a GoPro:


----------



## srr (12 Abr 2018 às 18:07)

Rio Sôr - Afluente do Tejo - com foz em Abrantes , hoje :


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2018 às 18:20)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado que acabou de passar, ainda as beiras estão as pingar, já o sol está a espreitar.

"Chuva forte enche rios e ribeiras da região

A chuva forte e persistente que se abateu sobre toda a região na manhã desta quinta-feira encheu muitas das principais linhas de água. Aconteceu assim na ribeira de Santa Sofia (Vila Franca de Xira) e no troço do Rio Grande da Pipa que atravessa Arruda dos Vinhos "


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2018 às 18:24)

Célula imponente a caminho do Ribatejo,







Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 18:33)

Recomeçam os aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Vale de Loures-Vialonga. 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 18:37)

Céu bem escuro e tempestuoso a oeste.
O acumulado situa-se nos *10,8 mm*, sendo que *0,3 mm *foram deixados por um aguaceiro fraco que ocorreu há pouco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 18:42)

2º Round do dia a chegar


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 19:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Panorama espetacular a sul daqui:





Tiagolco disse:


> Passou uma célula brutal a norte:



 Lindas!! (também quero um tlm desses... )

A única célula com actividade eléctrica hoje na RLC foi esta. Curiosamente todas as descargas foram de fraca intensidade <15 kA, excepto a que caíu precisamente no campo de tiro.


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 19:02)

O tempo escureceu de repente e começou a chover forte


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2018 às 19:03)

Grandes formações nebulosas, e o céu está a começar a escurecer bem.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2018 às 19:07)

srr disse:


> *Rio Sôr* - Afluente do Tejo - com foz em Abrantes , hoje :



rio sôr? rio sôr é do Sorraia


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 19:08)

StormRic disse:


> Lindas!! (também quero um tlm desses... )
> 
> A única célula com actividade eléctrica hoje na RLC foi esta. Curiosamente todas as descargas foram de fraca intensidade <15 kA, excepto a que caíu precisamente no campo de tiro.


Por volta dessa hora estava no Freeport e avistei essa célula, mas não me apercebi de qualquer atividade elétrica.
No entanto deve ter descarregado bem naquela zona, dada a escuridão e o eco visível no radar.


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2018 às 19:11)

As células dividem-se sempre que se aproximam desta zona. Pergunto-me, se a Serra de Sintra não terá algum tipo de influência directa nestas situações.


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2018 às 19:13)

Peniche, estamos assim a noroeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2018 às 19:16)

Em torno do Cabo Carvoeiro, neste momento.

Rodei de sul > norte > sul






























Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 19:16)

RStorm disse:


> O tempo escureceu de repente e começou a chover forte



Células a movimentar-se agora de W para E, à medida que o centro da depressão se aproxima da latitude da RLC a direcção do vento rodará para Sul.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 19:20)

A descarregar em Azeitão 











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2018 às 19:21)

vistas aqui:


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2018 às 19:25)

Chove moderado a forte


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 19:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A descarregar em Azeitão





david 6 disse:


> vistas aqui:



Células com ecos amarelos a proliferar vindas de W:


----------



## criz0r (12 Abr 2018 às 19:33)

Boa aparência do Satélite,


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 19:38)

Célula em Loures, vista da Póvoa 
1a e 4a fotos.

2a foto para Sul; 3a na direcção Leste 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2018 às 19:45)

Grande escuridão para Oeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2018 às 19:46)

Céu seriamente negro para Mafra, célula potente a passar de raspão em sentido WE.

9,5ºC e 30,2 mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 19:47)

criz0r disse:


> Boa aparência do Satélite,


A madrugada promete 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2018 às 19:48)

N/NE mais claro


Oeste negro. Traz chuva forte.

Vou sair daqui!... as rajadas de vento estão fortíssimas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 19:52)

Oeste, célula impressionante








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2018 às 19:55)

A célula que está a passar por Mafra deve estar no limiar da trovoada não? Já apresenta eco laranja.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2018 às 19:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> A célula que está a passar por Mafra deve estar no limiar da trovoada não? Já apresenta eco laranja.



Ficou completamente de noite aqui, mas nada de relevante se passa, nada de granizo nem de trovoada, a precipitação está mais perto de ser fraca do que moderada. A montanha pariu um rato.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2018 às 20:04)

Bigorna da célula que passou por aqui





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2018 às 20:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ficou completamente de noite aqui, mas nada de relevante se passa, nada de granizo nem de trovoada, a precipitação está mais perto de ser fraca do que moderada. A montanha pariu um rato.


Confirmo, aqui na Póvoa apenas chuva fraca mas de pingos grandes. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2018 às 20:05)

Por aqui também apanhei um bocado do "rio atmosférico celular", chuva moderada.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2018 às 20:08)

Grande escuridão a norte:


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2018 às 20:27)

aguaceiro aqui, 10.5ºC


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2018 às 20:44)

Continua a chuva forte  
O acumulado sobe a pique, já vai nos *14,1 mm*.


----------



## srr (12 Abr 2018 às 20:57)

david 6 disse:


> rio sôr? rio sôr é do Sorraia


 

foi lapso..rio Torto, sory :-)


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2018 às 20:59)

A célula disparou o acumulado para *36 mm* na Carregueira, prestes a ser o 2º dia mais chuvoso do ano. 

Incrivéis *134 mm* para Abril, muito bom. Desde dia 26 de Fevereiro que só não choveu em 9 dias!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2018 às 21:16)

Boas,

*25 mm
9,2ºC*
Vento moderado a forte com rajadas.
Aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## lm1960 (12 Abr 2018 às 21:32)

Boas,

Hoje pelo Bombarral caíram diversos aguaceiros fortes por vezes acompanhados de granizo, com a temperatura dos 10 aos 12º.
O Rio Real levava hoje ao fim da tarde um caudal respeitável, muito barento, segundo me informaram, este vem desde o Montejunto 
e desde que chove nessa serra até chegar ao Bombarral vão 5/6  horas.
Os pomares da zona estão alagados, nalgumas zonas com mais de 1 metro de altura, até meio do tronco das pereiras.


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Abr 2018 às 21:52)

Hoje à tarde na A8 em direcção a Lisboa caiu uma chuvada tão, mas tão forte que não se vi um palmo à frente do nariz. Deviam ser umas cinco horas. Começaram a esborrachar-se contra o pára-brisas umas bategas gordas. Logo de seguida começa a torrente gelada! Mal deu tempo para abrandar. Mas bem, escovas a tentar limpar no máximo e 4 piscas ligados, consegui adivinhar o percurso. Enfim, animação não falta.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2018 às 22:01)

aguaceiro fraco nestas bandas, um pouco mais a norte está forte pelo radar, 10.2ºC
passou a moderado


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2018 às 22:27)

Continuam os aguaceiros moderados desde o final de tarde.
1001hPa. 12.1ºC. Vento fraco,


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2018 às 22:51)

Resta-me dizer que às 19h50 fiquei empanada no Cabo Carvoeiro!
É o que faz estar parada com luzes e rádio aceso!

Quer isto dizer que levei com aquela carga em cima! Felizmente a bateria não me impediu de fechar os vidros do carro, caso contrário... 
Mas pronto... há sempre um amigo que vai em auxílio! 

Ventania brutal, chuva que parecia ser de propósito... e a pessoa a ligar cabos à bateria! 
É isto... a malta põe-se a tirar fotos às nuvens e dá nisto! 

Entretanto o vento acalmou, ou no centro de Peniche não se fazia! 

Sai do Cabo Carvoeiro pelas 20h30 com 9ºC. Não reparei na temperatura quando cheguei ao centro de Peniche.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2018 às 23:09)

Alguma precipitação em aproximação, vem mesmo a tempo de chegar aos 100 mm de acumulado mensal, pois sigo nos 99 mm.


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2018 às 23:12)

Boas, dia marcado pelo vento moderado de oeste durante quase toda a manhã!

Máxima: 17ºC (14:42)
Mínima: 10.6ºC (21:52)

Rajada máxima do dia 51 km/h
Acumulado do dia em 22 mm


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Abr 2018 às 23:13)

Grande dia, 21.4mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2018 às 23:42)

Boa noite!
Se acham que já passaram por momentos difíceis, experimentem andar pela 2a circular à noite, com chuva torrencial. Foi uma guerra e tanto...
Por Carnaxide está tudo bem calmo.


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2018 às 23:49)

Dia de acumulados reduzidos em Leiria ao contrário do que esperava. 
Os acumulados das estações da zona variaram entre os 4 e os 7mm.

Bonito arco-íris depois de um aguaceiro hoje ao final da tarde:






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vortex (12 Abr 2018 às 23:51)

Boas! Acumulado 21,8mm. Pressão em 1000,8Hpa.Temp. actual 9,9ºC e vento de S/SW a rondar os 10 Km/h.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2018 às 23:58)

Boas

O acumulado final do dia ficou nos *24,0mm 
*
Máxima de *15,8ºC*

Agora estão *10,6ºC*


----------



## Edward (13 Abr 2018 às 00:06)

Boas noites.

Mais um dia com acumulados generosos e acima dos 20 mm, mais propriamente *20,6 mm*. Há poucos minutos voltou a chover, mas com pouca intensidade.

Ao dia 12, o mês já soma *114,6 mm*.

Hoje, ao passar pelo Sizandro deu para ficar impressionado pela violência do caudal, como há muito não se via...água totalmente barrenta escoando a grandes velocidades e levando consigo bastantes detritos, até troncos de árvores vi serem arrastados pelo leito do rio.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2018 às 00:08)

acumulado de *20.1mm*


----------



## meteocaldas (13 Abr 2018 às 00:55)

Boas, aqui vai o resumo dos acumulados às 23:35, nas estações do comparativo da MeteoCaldas
( http://www.meteocaldas.com )









O comparativo (atualizado a cada 12 minutos), pode sempre ser consultado em
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php
e agora também no facebook
https://facebook.com/meteocaldas


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2018 às 01:44)

aguaceiro fraco, *9.9ºC*


----------



## Candy (13 Abr 2018 às 02:36)

Há umas horas que parece estar a "nascer" células em Peniche.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2018 às 07:18)

Acumulado de ontem ficou em *38,6 mm,* 2°dia mais chuvoso do ano.

Estamos debaixo da depressão, núcleo já mais para Sudeste. Este flanco não tem grande atividade ainda, é esperada mais à tarde. 

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2018 às 08:05)

por aqui é um começo do dia com borrifos, já o chão está molhado  e *9.6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2018 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

Manhã ensolarada em Leiria com temperatura na casa dos 14ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2018 às 11:11)

Boas

Bem menos instabilidade de madrugada que o que esperava, vento máximo *21km/h* e chuva *0,2mm* 

Hoje tenho duvidas que volte a chover alguma coisa de jeito...

Estão *14,9ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2018 às 11:21)

Aguaceiro fraco em Coruche


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 13:09)

Por aqui ainda choveu durante a madrugada e inicio de manhã, depois o céu abriu um pouco e assim continua, o sol bem que tenta espreitar por entre as nuvens.
As aves estão a matar as saudades,agora que a chuva deu umas tréguas, pois andam todas contentes a cantarolar.

3.05 mm de acumulado.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2018 às 13:34)

Dia mais ameno, estão *17,0ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2018 às 14:12)

Boa tarde 
Hoje a crista anticiclonica instala-se e a convecção ainda latente encontra-se muito limitada.  O resultado é um céu de nuvens escuras enganadoras: nem um pingo.
15 a 16°C, 68% vento quase nulo











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2018 às 14:24)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> Hoje a crista anticiclonica instala-se e a convecção ainda latente encontra-se muito limitada.  O resultado é um céu de nuvens escuras enganadoras: nem um pingo.
> 15 a 16°C, 68% vento quase nulo
> 
> ...



O mesmo cenário por aqui. Caíram meia-dúzia de pingas.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2018 às 14:32)

Boas!
A escuridão chega a ser impressionante:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2018 às 15:13)

Estou no marco geodésico de Carnaxide e é este o cenário para sul (Margem sul, Arrábida, etc...)


----------



## criz0r (13 Abr 2018 às 15:16)

E chove fraco por aqui. Essa escuridão mete respeito mas não passa disso mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2018 às 15:20)

aspecto do céu por aqui


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Abr 2018 às 15:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estou no marco geodésico de Carnaxide e é este o cenário para sul (Margem sul, Arrábida, etc...)



Estou debaixo disso , e é uma mão cheia de nada! Nem pinga Mas o registo não deixa de estar espectacular


----------



## RStorm (13 Abr 2018 às 15:30)

Boa Tarde

Céu nublado e com aspeto interessante: mammatus aqui por cima e escuridão medonha a oeste  Quem olha para os lados de Lisboa pensa que vem lá trovoada, enquanto que na verdade vem só uns pingos  

Acumulado de ontem: *18,6 mm *
T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2018 às 15:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Estou debaixo disso , e é uma mão cheia de nada! Nem pinga Mas o registo não deixa de estar espectacular


Obrigado! Já meto mais fotos. O céu está muito fotogénico.


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2018 às 15:57)

Bonitos céus por aí @Tiagolco e @david 6! 

Um pouco mais a Norte não temos nada disso, dia primaveril com poucas nuvens e temperaturas amenas aqui em Leiria.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2018 às 16:24)

Mais umas fotos de hoje. Que céu! Devia ter levado a máquina mas como estava a correr não dava muito jeito transportá-la. 
Reparem nas cortinas de chuva:




Para norte era este o cenário:




Para os lados da Serra de Monsanto:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2018 às 18:31)

Por Lisboa nebulosidade média já a pintar os céus, alguma baixa que parece que promete chuva mas até agora não vi um pingo.

Pressão subiu rapidamente para 1010 hPa. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2018 às 19:50)

Rio Sorraia em Coruche, bem cheinho, vai um bocado fora da margem (*1 foto em 4, meti as restantes no seguimento dos rios e albufeiras*)


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2018 às 20:06)

Agora no miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2018 às 20:12)

E mais isto na Salvação 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2018 às 20:25)

hoje ainda deu para acumulado *0.7mm*


----------



## remember (13 Abr 2018 às 23:09)

Boas, ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco de tarde, mas não acumulou nada!

Máxima: 18.2ºC (16:44)
Minima: 9.7ºC (06:02)

O Vento Fraco de NO marcou o dia, com algumas rajadas mas nada de especial!
0.2 mm acumulados de madrugada!

Hoje durante o treino, era um cheirinho a primavera... bastante água no parque linear ribeirinho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2018 às 23:51)

É mesmo sexta feira 13, *0 mms* por aqui.

Deu para apreciar as diferentes formações atmosféricas


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2018 às 09:17)

Esta manhã levantou-se logo com sol, e com céu parcialmente limpo, pois no horizonte, mantem-se umas boas formações nebulosas de tamanho considerável.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2018 às 11:06)

Boas,

Céu ainda com bastantes nuvens.
*14,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2018 às 11:19)

Boas

Mínima de *11,1ºC*

Agora depois de já ter aparecido o sol em força, o céu está mais nublado..vai ser mais um dia sem chuva assim como foi ontem. 

Temperatura de *15,8ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2018 às 11:36)

Bom dia

Mínima: *10,7ºC *
O dia acordou com céu pouco nublado, que entretanto tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade ao longo da manhã. 

T. Atual:* 15,7ºC* 
HR: 64% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2018 às 15:15)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e temperatura de *18,0ºC*, a máxima até agora foi de *18,6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2018 às 15:51)

Mínima: *9,3ºC*
Máxima: *17,9ºC*

Tive hoje um pesadelo e sonhei que iam estar 30ºC lol


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2018 às 19:28)

Hoje aproveitei a tarde amena, para ir dar mais uma caminhada, pelo caminho vi os ribeiros muito abastecidos.

Este ribeiro, em Vila Nova, levava mais de 1,20 m de altura de água, ao passar aqui, já depois da união de outros 2 ribeiros mais pequenos, é também afluente do rio Alviela.







Encontrei também pelo caminho esta amendoeira já bastante antiga, na localidade de Ponte Nova.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2018 às 19:39)

Já vem aí chuva! Pelo menos pelo radar não deve demorar...


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2018 às 20:21)

Mínima: *10,7ºC *
Máxima: *18,7ºC *

Dia solarengo e bastante agradável com vento fraco e algumas nuvens, nomeadamente durante a manhã. 
Agora o céu fechou-se por completo após o final da tarde, já a preparar-se para a chuva de amanhã. 

T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Sanxito (14 Abr 2018 às 20:42)

Boa noite. 
Hoje por cá os extremos hoje oscilaram entre os 17.8°c pelas 16:06, e os 10.9°c pelas 4:02. 
Agora sigo com 14.1°c e 79%HR. O vento é nulo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2018 às 22:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje aproveitei a tarde amena, para ir dar mais uma caminhada, pelo caminho vi os ribeiros muito abastecidos.
> 
> Este ribeiro, em Vila Nova, levava mais de 1,20 m de altura de água, ao passar aqui, já depois da união de outros 2 ribeiros mais pequenos, é também afluente do rio Alviela.
> 
> Encontrei também pelo caminho esta amendoeira já bastante antiga, na localidade de Ponte Nova.


Que gigante!  Nunca tinha visto uma tão grande! Há mais assim por aí ou é a excepção? Devia estar protegida


----------



## jamestorm (15 Abr 2018 às 02:25)

Já chove por aqui, a chegar a casa e ela começar a cair.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2018 às 09:21)

chuvisca


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2018 às 09:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Que gigante!  Nunca tinha visto uma tão grande! Há mais assim por aí ou é a excepção? Devia estar protegida



Por aqui a manhã acordou já com o chão molhado, ao mesmo tempo vai caíndo uma morrinha.

Que eu me lembre, também nunca tinha visto uma amendoeira deste tamanho, creio que ele deve ter mais de 7 metros de altura, e o seu tronco completamente rugoso.
Creio que ele não deve ter qualquer tipo de protecção, ela estava já dentro de um silvado que foi limpo á pouco tempo.
E mesmo velhinha ainda continua a produzir amendoas.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2018 às 09:58)

chuvisca muito agora


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2018 às 10:40)

Mínima de *12.7ºC*

Chuviscou agora se chuvisca nem consigo perceber, apenas* 0,4mm* insignificantes e pouco mais ou nada vai dar o dia... no próximo fim de semana pode ser que volte a chover .

*14,6ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2018 às 10:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui a manhã acordou já com o chão molhado, ao mesmo tempo vai caíndo uma morrinha.
> 
> Que eu me lembre, também nunca tinha visto uma amendoeira deste tamanho, creio que ele deve ter mais de 7 metros de altura, e o seu tronco completamente rugoso.
> Creio que ele não deve ter qualquer tipo de protecção, ela estava já dentro de um silvado que foi limpo á pouco tempo.
> E mesmo velhinha ainda continua a produzir amendoas.


Estive a consultar o Registo Nacional do Arvoredo de Interesse Público do ICNF e não há nada registado no concelho de Torres Novas. Caso não conheças, podes verificar aqui:
http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/ArvoresPesquisa

E uma vez que qualquer pessoa pode sugerir uma árvore ou arvoredo para classificação, não tem de ser sequer o proprietário, força aí! Contacta o ICNF que eles mandam lá alguém para ver se merece ser classificada ou não. Contacto no final da página:
http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/aip/aip-condiciona-vantagens-classificacao


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2018 às 11:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Estive a consultar o Registo Nacional do Arvoredo de Interesse Público do ICNF e não há nada registado no concelho de Torres Novas. Caso não conheças, podes verificar aqui:
> http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/ArvoresPesquisa
> 
> E uma vez que qualquer pessoa pode sugerir uma árvore ou arvoredo para classificação, não tem de ser sequer o proprietário, força aí! Contacta o ICNF que eles mandam lá alguém para ver se merece ser classificada ou não. Contacto no final da página:
> http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/aip/aip-condiciona-vantagens-classificacao



Eu lembro-me de no ano passado ter consultado esses dados, e acho que também não tinha encontrado também registo de algumas árvores aqui na minha área mais próxima.
A árvore em questão não se situa no concelho de Torres Novas, mas sim na freguesia de Casével, concelho de Santarém.
Sim, tenho de fazer isso, pois também queria que o ICNF viesse calssificar uma outra árvore que é uma oliveira, no terreno que eu tenho arrendado, deve ter á volta de uns 700 anos.







Esta foto foi de á 2 anos atrás, quando ainda não tinha sido podado, pois ela agora já estão "vestida", novamente e pronta a produzir cerca de uns 300 quilos de azeitona, como é o habitual.

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2018 às 12:21)

*0,6mm *até agora... aumentou o chuvisco agora

*14,6ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Abr 2018 às 15:04)

Morrinha persistente durante toda a manhã, tudo bem encharcado Acumulado de 1.8mm , vamos ver se o que se avista no radar ainda deixa mais qualquer coisa, antes do início de uma semana
 primaveril 

16.9 °c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2018 às 15:11)

Boas,

*1,3 mm
14,4ºC*

Deixo um registo de ontem no vale da ribeira das Vinhas, Cascais.
Embora na foto não se perceba o caudal é bem elevado, ao ponto de se ouvir a ribeira na estrada por cima do vale, na zona das Varandas de Cascais, impressionante.





Offtopic:
No outro dia encontrei uma foto  tremendamente antiga  do polo de captação de águas do Pisão.Hoje em dia é um sistema certamente moderno, mas em 1934 era assim.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2018 às 15:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu lembro-me de no ano passado ter consultado esses dados, e acho que também não tinha encontrado também registo de algumas árvores aqui na minha área mais próxima.
> A árvore em questão não se situa no concelho de Torres Novas, mas sim na freguesia de Casével, concelho de Santarém.
> Sim, tenho de fazer isso, pois também queria que o ICNF viesse calssificar uma outra árvore que é uma oliveira, no terreno que eu tenho arrendado, deve ter á volta de uns 700 anos.
> 
> ...


Bom, também não há nada classificado em Casével, está aí a tua deixa... 

Quanto à oliveira, pensa bem, pois depois de classificada não lhe podes fazer nada sem a autorização do ICNF.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2018 às 15:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, também não há nada classificado em Casével, está aí a tua deixa...
> 
> Quanto à oliveira, pensa bem, pois depois de classificada não lhe podes fazer nada sem a autorização do ICNF.



Eu só estou á espera que os herdeiros do terreno venham de França, para assinarmos a escritura do terreno, a minha ideia é mesmo proteger a oliveira, pois é uma das maiores aqui da localidade e arredores.
A mesma oliveira, é apreciada por muitas pessoas que passam na estrada e param só para lhe tirar fotografias.
Eu creio que ainda existe muitos mais exemplares de árvores aqui na região, mesmo muito antigos, é só uma questão de procurar bem com atenção.
Mas sim de facto no distrito de Santarém só existe 20 árvores protegidas pelo ICNF.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2018 às 15:48)

chuviscos não largam hoje, entre meio/final da manhã foi a altura da maior intensidade, a seguir a isso vai parando e depois lá volta de vez em quando, mas vai continuando sempre assim


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2018 às 17:01)

Mínima:* 11ºC*
Máxima: *16,8ºC*

Acumulado:* 5,1 mm 
*
Ainda mais chuva parar vir. Temperaturas acima dos 20ºC devem finalmente chegar na terça.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2018 às 17:07)

Depois de alguns aguaceiros fracos que cairam durante a manhã, a tarde tem-se aguentado sem chover, mas o céu mantem-se muito nubaldo.


----------



## RStorm (15 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *11,8ºC *
Máxima: *17,4ºC *
Acumulado: *4,8 mm *

Dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca, que foi diminuindo de frequência ao longo da tarde. O vento foi nulo durante todo o dia. 

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2018 às 23:43)

acumulado de *7.8mm*, bem bom para um dia de chuviscos, mas intensos


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2018 às 09:15)

Boas, choveu tanto ontem que acumulou 0.8 mm, mesmo assim é sempre bem vinda! 

Máxima: 19.5ºC (14:43)
Mínima: 11.3ºC (23:59)

Hoje, sigo com 14.9ºC, 79% de HR e vento fraco de SW, com predomínio de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2018 às 12:46)

Mínima *8,3ºC*

Ontem ainda acumulou o que não esperava *3,2mm, *o mês vai com* 83,4mm *e a média está feita e ultrapassada.

Hoje dia de sol e temperatura atual de* 15,6ºC *com vento fraco


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2018 às 12:57)

Bom dia

Mínima fresca *8,5ºC *
Dia primaveril com sol e algumas nuvens  
O acumulado mensal situa-se nos *63,6 mm*. 

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2018 às 13:04)

Boa tarde!
Que dia espetacular, finalmente! Solinho, calorzinho e vento fraco...muito bom! 
Estão *18,4°C*, segundo a estação mais próxima.


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2018 às 13:05)

Vento a intensificar-se na ultima hora! Sigo com uns amenos 17ºC, 67% de HR e pressão de 1019.7 hPa


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2018 às 13:18)

Boa tarde. Aqui o dia está difícil de aquecer. Está fechado e até agora raramente o sol brilha.


----------



## criz0r (16 Abr 2018 às 15:02)

Boa tarde,

A Primavera chega por fim com 17,2ºC actuais e vento moderado. O acumulado de Abril segue nos *62,4mm* e ainda não acabou.
Os Jardins da cidade de Almada estão bem verdinhos, assim como as férteis terras da Costa de Caparica.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2018 às 15:26)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Dia morno com *18.9ºc* e vento fraco de *NW*! Em dezasseis dias de Abril , choveu onze, acumulado segue nos *64,1mm*, média do mês mais que feita, nada mau Merecida semana de verdadeira Primavera que vamos ter a partir de amanhã  também já faz falta


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2018 às 17:13)

Depois de uma manhã que acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, o dia segue bem ameno, e com sol, apesar de o céu ainda se manter com algumas nuvens.
Mínima: 7ºC
Actual: 20ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2018 às 18:55)

Feito esta manhã. 
A temperatura rondava os 13ºC, o vento soprava fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2018 às 20:55)

minima de *4.6ºC*
máxima de *21.5ºC*? cheira me que o RS está a precisar de pintura


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Abr 2018 às 09:27)

Boas, por aqui ontem a máxima foi de 19.5ºC, hoje estão 11.7ºC  a esta hora, vamos aproveitar este tempo de primavera verão.


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Manhã esplendorosa de sol em Leiria! Hoje já vai estar um dia quentinho!


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2018 às 11:02)

Boas

Mínima ainda fria de *9,3ºC*

Agora já vai aquecendo, estão *17,4ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## remember (17 Abr 2018 às 11:58)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia promete, já com 19ºC, 68% de HR e 1022.8 hPa.
O dia começou cinzento com nevoeiro, mas já desapareceu todo!

Extremos do dia de ontem
Máxima: 19.7ºC (14:40)
Mínima:  9ºC (5:49)


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Abr 2018 às 13:09)

Estão 20.8ºC agora sim bela primavera.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2018 às 13:38)

Aqui estão 20,1ºC mas já esteve 21,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (17 Abr 2018 às 15:18)

Boa tarde,

Confesso que já sabiam bem estes dias solarengos e sem grandes extremos de temperatura.
Sigo com 21,1ºC , céu limpo e vento fraco. A mínima foi baixa e chegou aos *9,4ºC *com nevoeiro cerrado ao início da manhã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Abr 2018 às 15:55)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tal como previsto , semana de Primavera , e que bem que sabe   Tatual: *22.9ºc *

Amanhã provavelmente será atingida a máx: do ano


----------



## RStorm (17 Abr 2018 às 16:41)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *9,7ºC *
Máxima: *21,5ºC *

Dia agradável com céu limpo e alguma neblina ao inicio da manhã. O vento sopra fraco de NE. 

T. Atual: *20,8ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NE / 2,5 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2018 às 17:31)

Boas,

Bem não esperava que subisse tanto por cá, pois por norma esta zona do concelho não faz tanto calor, mas lá está com a lestada a conversa é outra.
Neste momento está a ser registada a máxima do dia, cerca de *21,7ºC*.


----------



## remember (17 Abr 2018 às 17:46)

Boa tarde, 

máxima a ser atingida também agora, com precisamente 21.7ºC, vento fraco de oeste e 49% de HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2018 às 18:05)

wow, desde o meu ultimo post a humidade caiu um pouco e a temperatura subiu.
*33% HR
22,1ºC!*


----------



## remember (17 Abr 2018 às 18:28)

Que dia fantástico, a temperatura não para de subir, máxima a ser alcançada agora com 22ºC, bastou o vento acalmar e "voilá".

Lá fora uma aragem bastante convidativa!


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2018 às 18:48)

Máxima de *23,3ºC*

Agora estão *22,8ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2018 às 18:58)

Falei cedo de mais lol a temperatura está a subir bem agora e a máxima ainda está a ser feita... estão agora *23,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2018 às 19:10)

Ontem fiz bastantes registos, mas não deu para partilhar/carregar tudo, hoje tenho mais tempo aqui vai apenas algum.
Como é de esperar muita água e lama por todo o lado.
Resumindo, as linhas de água correm com força e com água cristalina, como é normal muitas minas de água da serra rebentaram, e isso provoca logo impacto na rede hidrográfica aqui da zona.

Ribeira da Mula no vale de Porto Covo, em plena serra, mas ainda em território de Cascais.
(A montante da barragem do ribeira da Mula)







Ribeira dos Marmeleiros,  entre as aldeias de Murches e Cabreiro.


No topo do mesmo vale do video acima, fotografado de uma zona que tem nortada extrema no verão, chamo a este local o alto do Cabreiro, a cota é de apenas 110 metros, mas suficientemente exposta para receber tareias inacreditáveis de vento, alias a foto fala por si.





Estando Alcabideche literamente na fronteira do urbano/rural e com PNSC mesmo à porta dá perfeitamente passear por sítios porreiros.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2018 às 19:25)

Agora sim, máxima de *23,9ºC
*
Agora estão 22,6ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Abr 2018 às 19:40)

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...morre-apos-ser-arrastada-por-onda-na-ericeira


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2018 às 19:51)

Depois de mais um dia, que se levantou com bastante nevoeiro e cerrado, que ainda permaneceu até perto da 10 horas.
De resto a tarde foi bem amena, um verdadeiro dia de Primavera.

mínima: 9ºC
máxima: 24ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Abr 2018 às 20:05)

Dia ameno, máxima de 21,4°C.

Ainda uns agradáveis 17°C, sente se apenas uma brisa morna. Pinceladas de cirrus no céu.

Próximos 3 dias devem ser mais quentes.

Muitos melros por Lisboa!


----------



## criz0r (17 Abr 2018 às 21:08)

Queda abrupta da temperatura após a máxima do dia de *22,2ºC*. 
De momento, 16,0ºC e algum nevoeiro em formação na parte mais baixa da cidade.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2018 às 22:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Tal como previsto , semana de Primavera , e que bem que sabe   Tatual: *22.9ºc *
> 
> Amanhã provavelmente será atingida a máx: do ano


Espero que haja uma cerca entre o fotógrafo e aqueles simpáticos e cornudos animais... 
Bonita vista da "tua" Arrábida, bem melhor do que a "minha"...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Abr 2018 às 22:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Espero que haja uma cerca entre o fotógrafo e aqueles simpáticos e cornudos animais...
> Bonita vista da "tua" Arrábida, bem melhor do que a "minha"...


Ehehe! Havia sim João, mas aqui o "fotógrafo" de telemóvel tirou a foto por cima da cerca tenho feito uns desvios quando tenho tempo, e vou ver os campos e a Serra! Amanhã tiro mais umas   Quanto à  beleza , cada uma é maravilhosa a sua maneira

Máxima ficou.se pelos 23.1, os próximos três dias já serão bem quentinhos, depois parece.me cada vez mais que vamos ter uma imensa lotaria de  que promete muito

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Abr 2018 às 22:55)

Como tinha dito anteriormente que dia espectacular de primavera, nunca pensei é que a máxima fosse atingida à hora que foi.

Máxima: 22ºC (18:55)
Mínima: 10.6ºC (7:31)

Sigo com 16.3ºC, 68% de HR e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2018 às 23:37)

Boas! 

Dia típico da estação em que nos encontramos, com a máxima a ultrapassar os 23ºC na estação do nosso colega WHORTAS na Barosa. Por agora vai arrefecendo bem com temperaturas abaixo dos 13ºC nas estações da cidade e arredores.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Abr 2018 às 07:09)

Bom dia
Céu azul e temperatura nos 6.9°C
Esperamos hoje um dia mais quente do quê o de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2018 às 09:01)

Temperatura a subir a pique, já nos *17,3ºC*


----------



## remember (18 Abr 2018 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

Manha idêntica por aqui com uns amenos 18.4ºC e vento fraco de oeste


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2018 às 09:36)

Boas
Minima de *10,6℃*

Agora a tosta vai se instalando e já vai em* 18,7℃*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Abr 2018 às 10:34)

Bom dia pessoal,

Dia quente em ascenção Os *1022h*pa não enganam 

Miníma mais alta do ano *9.9ºc* , e hoje seguramente a máxima do ano vai ser deixada bem para trás 

Qualquer comparação com o Abril de 2017 é pura coincidência, porque Sábado já voltaremos a ter novamente instabilidade! Muito ou pouca precipitação, logo ser verá no "quintal" de cada um! Mas para quem ainda reclama quando chove menos do que previsto, o ano passado por este altura já estávamos a torrar assim à dias e dias seguidos! 

Tatual: *19.4ºc

Edit: Máxima do ano batida! 23.5ºc Lestada, agora vai começar a apertar *


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2018 às 11:58)

Boa tarde!
Hoje sim está mais quentinho.
De manhã acordei com os pássaros a cantar. 
Neste momento estão *22,3°C*, mas já estiveram* 23,3°C*.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2018 às 12:34)

*25ºC*


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2018 às 12:39)

Boas,

Estou com sorte. Ainda só registo 20,3ºC mas daqui a 1h a história vai ser outra.
Entretanto, vai cheirando e muito a queimado aqui na zona. Mais do mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2018 às 13:24)

Boa tarde, Primavera veraneira!

22,2 a 23,9°C consoante a direcção e intensidade do vento fraco por vezes nulo.
44,2%
Ponto de orvalho médio 10,2°C

Céu azul intenso sem sinal algum de nuvens até onde a vista alcança = praia!!

Até logo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2018 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!
E a temperatura desceu mais ainda. Estão *21,8°C*.
A máxima foi feita às 10:50. O poder do vento...


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2018 às 14:14)

*26,0℃* agora


----------



## remember (18 Abr 2018 às 14:20)

Boa tarde, outro dia fantástico... lá fora corre um "bafo"
26ºC com 46% de HR, destaque negativo para a qualidade do ar durante toda a manhã.


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2018 às 14:43)

A máxima do ano foi batida e chegou aos *24,7ºC*. O vento decidiu aparecer e a temperatura sofreu um pequeno tombo para os 24,2ºC actuais.
Sigo com céu limpo e verifica-se a presença de alguma neblina típica destas situações de calor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Abr 2018 às 14:46)

Aproveitei esta tarde de "Verão" e fiz mais um desvio no caminho para o trabalho! 
26.1°c  tudo  bem verdinho e muita água nos terrenos















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2018 às 14:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aproveitei esta tarde de "Verão" e fiz mais um desvio no caminho para o trabalho!
> 26.1°c  tudo  bem verdinho e muita água nos terrenos
> 
> 
> ...


Lá está a bendita cerca!  Belo desvio, aposto que até trabalhas melhor assim durante a tarde!  Os freixos já estão muito bem compostos, folhagem já em modo de verão em muitos deles.


----------



## RStorm (18 Abr 2018 às 15:09)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *10,4ºC *
Está um dia autêntico de verão com sol e uns espetaculares *25,2ºC  *


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Abr 2018 às 15:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Lá está a bendita cerca!  Belo desvio, aposto que até trabalhas melhor assim durante a tarde!  Os freixos já estão muito bem compostos, folhagem já em modo de verão em muitos deles.



Os freixos e oliveiras são abundantes por cá, ou não se chama-se isto Azeitão  os freixos já estão assim, porque por aqui quando toca a calor, sou rei e senhor Agora já em queda com a aparecimento do vento ,25.1ºc.
Não desfazendo , sou um privilegiado por viver onde vivo, não troco isto por nada  e obviamente que este desvios regeneram qualquer um!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Abr 2018 às 15:41)

Boa tarde, que bela dia de verão, estão 27.3ºc vento fraco e céu limpinho.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Abr 2018 às 15:58)

boas por aqui está aberto o 1º dia de verão com a temperatura nos 27.1.


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2018 às 16:46)

Boas!

Dia de calorzinho em Leiria! 

Céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Abr 2018 às 17:04)

27.8ºC incrivel.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2018 às 17:11)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> 27.8ºC incrivel.


O IPMA tem estações próximas dos 29º e a estação de Anadia que tinha 28,6º as 15h não tem dados das 16h, poderá ter ido perto dos 30º

Amamhã teremos os dados de máximas de hoje, mas acho que terá ido aos 30º em algum local.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Abr 2018 às 17:43)

Máxima de 25.9°C. Bem bom.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2018 às 18:37)

Máxima do dia e do Ano até agora  *27,2ºC
*
Agora estão *23,2ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Abr 2018 às 19:31)

Boa tarde e amáxima foi de 28ºC belo dia, por agora ainda estão 26.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2018 às 20:04)

Praia da Rainha agora






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2018 às 20:13)

Praia da Rainha, vazante, neblina 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Abr 2018 às 20:15)

StormRic disse:


> Praia da Rainha, vazante, neblina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uau fogo isto é lindo grandes fotos


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2018 às 20:23)

StormRic disse:


> Praia da Rainha, vazante, neblina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah que saudades da costa! Uma pessoa tem sempre que fazer e nunca descansa. 

Máxima de* 23,3ºC* pela Carregueira, o que faz a máxima do ano. Pelo centro de Belas deve ter sido mais 1-2ºC.
Na ilha de calor lisboeta, a estação do Geofísico passou dos 25ºC, provavelmente até 26ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2018 às 21:12)

Boas,

Ontem: *9,2ºC* / *22,3ºC*
Hoje: *10,3ºC* / *23,1ºC
*
Agora: *15,0ºC*


Olhando para os registos de hoje, parece que tivemos máximas entre os *28-30ºC* em alguma estações.
Para aqui o dia mais quente será Sexta-feira, com a possibilidade da corrente de leste transportar calor até mesmo na linha de costa ocidental, vamos ver se vai acontecer isso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2018 às 21:18)

Hoje foi um verdadeiro dia de "verão", aliás eu falo por mim, que até já me tinha esquecido o que era na verdade tanto calor.
Os solos continuam com muita água á superficie, mas ainda bem que a chuva já aí vem a partir do fim-de-semana.
As ervas até parecem que levaram um choque, pois estavam todas enfezadas, e com estes dias mais quentes, deram um verdadeiro "salto".


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Abr 2018 às 22:43)

Boas
Minima de 6.8°C
Maxima de 26.8°C
Estive até meio da tarde em Taveiro-Coimbra e o termômetro do carro chegou a marcar 29.5°C a caminho da A1.

Agora já marca 12.1°C


----------



## remember (18 Abr 2018 às 23:00)

Boa noite,

dia autentico de primavera, máxima de 26.2ºC (14:22) e mínima de 10.6ºC (06:57).
Sigo com 17.4ºC, 64% de HR, 1019 hPa e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Abr 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia
Mínima de 7.7°C
Agora céu azul e 10.3°C.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia!
O céu está bastante esbranquiçado, com alguns cirrus a marcar presença.
Estão *22,4°C*.


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2018 às 12:36)

Bom dia,

mínima de 12.5ºC (06:59), o vento de norte intensificou um pouco nas ultimas duas horas.
Temperatura actual de 23.1ºC, 57% de HR e 1016 hPa, temperatura aparente de 26ºC


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2018 às 14:06)

E continua o vento de norte, temperatura com dificuldade em subir!
24ºC actuais!


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Abr 2018 às 14:50)

Boa tarde

Tarde de muito calor em Lisboa, mas algumas nuvens altas. Sinal de uma eventual mudança ou seja prenuncio de chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Abr 2018 às 15:32)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *11,0ºC *
Dia bem quente com céu nublado por nebulosidade alta e algumas nuvens convectivas no quadrante leste. 
Ontem a máxima chegou aos *25,9ºC*, sendo a nova máxima anual. 

T. Atual: *25,0ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Abr 2018 às 15:34)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mais um dia quente, mas menos que ontem! Actual: *25.9ºc*, *HR: 57%* e vento fraco de *NW*! Bonitos cirrus no céu


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2018 às 15:51)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Leiria temos um céu meio embaciado pelas poeiras. A tarde segue bem amena com uma ligeira brisa.






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2018 às 16:37)

Quando nada fazia prever, o vento acalmou e rodou de direcção.
O dia está a querer rivalizar com o de ontem, 26ºC, com 52% de HR


----------



## criz0r (19 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Boas,

Isto hoje está forte. 26,3ºC e vento fraco variável. Céu tapado por uma espessa camada de Cirrus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2018 às 16:50)

Hoje o dia segue bastante abafado, o sol ainda chegou a nascer de manhã, mas depressa ficou encoberto pelas nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2018 às 17:33)

A nebulosidade alta presente ainda não está associada à nova perturbação em geração na zona do arquipélago da Madeira:





São restos da oclusão frontal ainda assinalada na análise das 12h:





A carta de prognóstico para hoje às 12h, do ECMWF, indicava já a linha de instabilidade, presentemente a NE a Madeira:


----------



## criz0r (19 Abr 2018 às 17:54)

Impressionante. Máxima fixada nos *27,1ºC*, não pensei que subisse tanto.
A nortada instalou-se subitamente e a temperatura desce a pique com 25,9ºC.


----------



## RStorm (19 Abr 2018 às 18:10)

Máxima de *25,1ºC*. 
Agora levantou-se uma brisa de norte e a temperatura começou a descer bem, estando neste momento nos *24,5ºC*.


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2018 às 18:59)

Máxima do ano alcançada de novo, 26.3ºC (16:45).
De momento sigo com 23.8ºC, 59% de HR e 1013 hPa.


----------



## Geopower (19 Abr 2018 às 20:33)

Extremos do dia em Telheiras:
15,8ºC
25,2ºC
Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Temperatura atual: 20,8ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2018 às 21:27)

Boa Noite,
Dia passado em Fátima marcado pelas nuvens altas, calor e durante a tarde foram surgindo bastantes nuvens de evolução. Notável também a presença de poeiras. 
Deixo algumas fotos:












Entretanto, mais para sul não havia grandes desenvolvimentos:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2018 às 21:43)

Boas,

Máxima: 23,5ºC

Hoje para desenjoar das fotos da serra, partilho registos da faixa costeira.

Praia da Grota - Praia pouco conhecida, pois faz parte da faixa costeira selvagem do concelho de Cascais.





Já não passava por estes trilhos algum tempo, impressionante como água brota.

Claro exemplo, como os solos estão super saturados.




A lagoa do Guincho voltou a formar-se com magnitude, faço ideia há uma semana atrás como estava.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2018 às 21:45)

Céu pintado de cirrus e notei alguns cumulus mediocris pela tarde fora. 

Máxima nova do ano: *24,9ºC*

Amanhã ao final do dia deve começar a chover, sempre bem vinda!


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2018 às 09:14)

Bom dia! Mais uma manhã luminosa de sol em Leiria! 

Deixo-vos uma imagem do nosso castelo! 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Mínima: *11,9ºC *
O dia começa com sol e algumas nuvens. Perspetiva-se que seja mais um dia quente, mas desta vez espero que haja alguma surpresa a partir da tarde

T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: S / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 09:37)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia! Mais uma manhã luminosa de sol em Leiria!
> 
> Deixo-vos uma imagem do nosso castelo!
> 
> ...


Bom dia! Aqui não está assim. Está bastante vento e muitas nuvens...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Abr 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 18.7ºC e céu com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2018 às 10:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Aqui não está assim. Está bastante vento e muitas nuvens...



Aqui de manhã notava-se algum vento, agora nem por isso. O Sol esse continua bem luminoso num céu sem nuvens!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 11:02)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui de manhã notava-se algum vento, agora nem por isso. O Sol esse continua bem luminoso num céu sem nuvens!


O vento continua forte. O Sol está presente mas com luz difusa devido à presença de nuvens altas...


----------



## remember (20 Abr 2018 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

dia com muitas nuvens e tempo abafado, o vento marca presença vindo de norte com rajadas de 22 km/h, rajada máxima até agora de 29 km/h.
20.8ºC com 64% de HR e 1011 hPa


----------



## Rachie (20 Abr 2018 às 11:27)

Por Alfragide ficou nublado, o vento aumentou e está fresco.
De manhã quando cheguei estava mais agradável.

Vamos ver se a chuva me deixa chegar a casa primeiro.


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2018 às 11:41)

O céu fechou-se por completo e o vento já sopra bem.
Temperatura sobe a bom ritmo *20,3ºC *


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2018 às 13:14)

Boas
Mínima de *13,8ºC*

Dia de muita palha e nada mais... está uns bem amenos* 21,2ºC* e vento moderado um dia horrível para as alergias... 

Ontem foi a nova máxima do Ano com *27,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 13:16)

Boa tarde, céu com cirrus e cirrostratus espessos mas de cobertura variável.

A apresentação do sistema nubloso associado ao centro depressionário é interessante, ciclogénese em marcha. A franja de precipitação fraca atinge agora o barlavento, ainda sem registo de acumulados por lá:











A corrente de Leste que se enrola à volta do centro gerou uma frente quente, a análise das 6h assinala-a:





A essa hora o aspecto da nebulosidade ainda não mostrava o enrolamento em espiral tão alargado e previsto na carta de prognóstico para as 12utc (13h):










Há alguma carga de poeiras do Sahara arrastada pela circulação em torno do centro depressionário. Pode esperar-se precipitação com lama, a deposição prevista é bastante importante (acima dos 100 mg/m2 em 3h de acumulação entre as 16h e as 19h) especialmente na região Sul:










Informação sobre as poeiras aqui: https://dust.aemet.es/forecast/nmmb-bsc-dust-forecast-dust-wet-deposition?date=2018041924


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2018 às 13:32)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia *D*,  dia de transição meteorológica  Dias consecutivos de muita instabilidade , *CAPE* muito acima dos* 1000* é bem representativo disso 

Por agora* 20.5ºc* ,e vento moderado de *SW*! Mais logo ao final de tarde/noite talvez já tenhamos alguma precipitação, mas os próximos dias são  muito prometedores


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 14:10)

A encobrir, altostratus, vento variável Leste ou ESE a aumentar, 23,8°C 43%











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 14:27)

A refrescar, 21,8°C, 55%, vento Leste variável até 25Km/h. Céu com altocumulus também 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2018 às 14:36)

Boas,

Céu muito nublado desde manhã e grande camada de poeira em suspensão.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado variável. 22,2ºC mas já esteve nos 24,2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 15:49)

Frente pouco activa irá produzir chuva em geral fraca:

às 13h00:





14h55:





15h25:


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 16:34)

A intensidade do eco de radar do segmento da frente em aproximação à RLC aumentou na última hora, já se espera chuva pelo menos moderada em alguns pontos:






Na imagem de satélite/massas de ar esse segmento é o que apresenta temperatura mais baixa/maior altitude dos topos das nuvens:










A rotação de SE em torno do centro pode no entanto levar essa parte da frente para NW, apesar da deriva para Norte, sem atingir a RLC.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 16:34)

Boa tarde!
Céu a ficar tempestuoso, neste momento:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 17:21)

Fui dar uma corridinha ao marco geodésico de Carnaxide e é este o cenário:
Norte (muita poeira em suspensão):




Oeste:




Sudoeste:




(Perdoem-me a qualidade, as fotos foram tiradas com o telemóvel)


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2018 às 17:28)

Tempo horrível. Ar muito pesado e abafado devido à poeira e nebulosidade.
Entretanto, tenho a casa cheia de mosquitos que claramente são transportados por esta Depressão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 17:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fui dar uma corridinha ao marco geodésico de Carnaxide e é este o cenário:
> Norte (muita poeira em suspensão):
> 
> 
> ...


Que saudades de lá ir...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2018 às 17:32)

*Mammatus a marcar presença por aqui*









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Abr 2018 às 17:35)

Boa tarde

Céu encoberto em Vialonga, mas esta abafado, 21 graus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 17:40)

Agora mesmo:


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2018 às 17:51)

Imagem brutal @Tiagolco  foi tirada com que câmara ?


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2018 às 17:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora mesmo:



Bem sacado @Tiagolco!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 17:56)

criz0r disse:


> Imagem brutal @Tiagolco  foi tirada com que câmara ?


Obrigado!! Telemóvel.


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2018 às 18:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Obrigado!! Telemóvel.



De fazer inveja a muitas máquinas  

Começa a pingar por aqui. 20,7ºC.


----------



## fhff (20 Abr 2018 às 18:07)

Já pinga..


----------



## meko60 (20 Abr 2018 às 18:15)

Boa tarde.
Tempo "pegajoso", abafado e húmido. Nota-se a poeira em suspensação, quando começar a chover vou ficar com o carro lindo .


----------



## meko60 (20 Abr 2018 às 18:20)

agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2018 às 18:23)

Boas,

Céu bem interessante, tipo "_cinzento metálico_".
Chove fraco.
Ar abafado.

Vamos lá se por cá amanhã também surgem umas bombas.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 18:38)

Bom, cheguei mesmo a tempo a casa. Começou a chover bem logo depois de ter saído do marco geodésico. 
Aqui vão mais umas fotos, por ordem cronológica:
_Undulatus asperatus_:

















(Tudo tirado com o que tinha à mão, o telemóvel )


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2018 às 18:46)

*2 mm* por cá.
Chuva fraca mas intensa, nada mau.
*104 mm* de acumulado mensal.


----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2018 às 18:51)

Começa a chover fraco por Lisboa. Vento fraco. Ceu encoberto


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2018 às 18:56)

Aqui ainda nada de chuva 

Máxima de 21,7ºC

Agora estão 19,0ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2018 às 19:02)

Já chove bem por Sesimbra, o radar não engana! *4.1mm* 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2018 às 19:18)

Chuva forte por aqui. Acumulado de *1,2mm* .


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2018 às 19:19)

Por aqui o sol ainda chegou a nascer, mas pouco depois o céu ficou totalmente nublado, durante a tarde o vento ainda soprou de forma moderada.
Já estou em modo, á espera dela, da chuva.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2018 às 19:21)

cai uns pingos


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 19:21)

Que chuvada! E nem estava previsto isto tudo para hoje!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2018 às 19:21)

Chove com intensidade.
*4 mm
*
Edit: *5,1 mm*


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2018 às 19:30)

Aqui o radar engana, cai uns pingos e só deu 0,2mm, e ta a parar com o céu a abrir.


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2018 às 19:31)

Já chove por aqui também, fraco e certinho


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2018 às 19:33)

Por Sesimbra já passou a frente quente, acumulou 4.3 Muito mais que o previsto para hoje














Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Abr 2018 às 19:38)

Chove moderado. 17.6ºC. jackpot saiu em Lisboa e arredores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 19:44)

Pode ser que chegue cá...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 19:44)

*4,4 mm* acumulados segundo a estação mais próxima. Bem bom! Começa bem este evento.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2018 às 19:44)

Sem dúvida, aqui já rendeu *6,3 mm.*


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 19:46)

Choveu forte na Póvoa, pingos muito grandes. Escuridão.

Uma hora atrás:






Há pouco estava assim:





Pausa na chuva nesta altura.


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2018 às 19:46)

Chove com mais intensidade. *0,6 mm *acumulados.
Grande escuridão no quadrante leste.


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2018 às 19:54)

Céu a limpar rapidamente. Nada mau para o início deste evento.

Panorama a Norte:





Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Abr 2018 às 19:58)

1.6mm, parece que vem lá o segundo "round", a escurecer bastante de novo!
Edit: chove de novo e agora vem com "festa"


----------



## fhff (20 Abr 2018 às 20:05)

Já chegou, em força, ao alto concelho de Alenquer.  Céu bem escuro. 15,5°C


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2018 às 20:07)

Trovoada 
*1,8 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2018 às 20:12)

Fotografias há cerca de uma hora, desde Montemor (Loures).


----------



## jamestorm (20 Abr 2018 às 20:14)

grande carga cai agora em Alenquer, pingos grossos, ficou escuro como breu de repente..vinda de norte.


----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2018 às 20:15)

Por Telheiras choveu fraco a moderado. Vento fraco. 1013 hPa. 18.7°C.
Mammatus para NE:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 20:16)

Bem, hoje o dia está a ser espetacular! 
Na segunda circular:


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 20:17)

A frente bem assinalada na análise das 18h:





Na imagem de satélite/massas de ar de há 20 minutos, a frente já passou em Lisboa:







RStorm disse:


> Trovoada
> *1,8 mm *acumulados.



Foi esta DEA:





E agora viu-se um relâmpago aqui na Póvoa, com trovão pouco audível, 20:16:30


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 20:23)

Esta descarga da trovoada entre Alcochete e Samora Correia teve 6 impactos distintos:





A célula correspondente, em movimento para WNW:


----------



## jorgeanimal (20 Abr 2018 às 20:27)

Começou a pingar na Lourinhã.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2018 às 20:27)

a chegar aqui agora:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 20:30)

Vejo vários relâmpagos a Nordeste.


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2018 às 20:31)

Céu escuríssimo a Leste. Ainda tirei foto a alguns mammatus mas ficou imperceptível.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2018 às 20:31)

já chove


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2018 às 20:37)

trovoada!!


----------



## AndréGM22 (20 Abr 2018 às 20:38)

Vai trovejando, duas ou três descargas aqui bem perto


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2018 às 20:42)

O céu está muito escuro neste momento, mas a temperatura mantem-se bastante amena.


----------



## jorgeanimal (20 Abr 2018 às 20:44)

@lourinhã 
Há 15 minutos que chove a um ritmo certo, moderado com pingos grossos. Sem vento....


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 20:46)

Várias descargas desta célula captadas em vídeo que ainda têm de ser analisados. Nesta altura o céu já tem abertas para sul.


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Abr 2018 às 20:49)

Chove a "brava" em Samora/Porto Alto com relâmpagos a mistura, alias caiu aqui uma bomba
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 20:51)

A não ser que se formem células no imediato pós-frontal, parece não haver precipitação em perspectiva atéde madrugada:


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Abr 2018 às 20:52)

Já com bela animação hoje pessoal...

Os aviso do IPMA é que não saíram, mais valia prevenir, mas pronto...

Entretanto deve acalmar agora para depois piorar mais tarde, ou não, ninguém sabe para dizer a verdade 

Ha elevada incerteza nos modelos... Ainda...


----------



## jorgeanimal (20 Abr 2018 às 21:01)

@lourinhã 
Já vai com 5mm de chuva em 45 minutos


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2018 às 21:02)

Já chove em Peniche.
Parece vir envergonhada!

Hoje amanheceu com um bafo muito quente no centro de Peniche. Tempo encoberto e um calor estranho.
Normalmente este tempo de bafo quente traz alguma coisa no bico! Veremos... 
Ontem à noite ainda se viu "um cheirinho" a nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2018 às 21:02)

Aqui a montanha pariu um rato... pingos que mal deu para molhar e acumulou apenas *0,4mm*

Estão *16,8ºC* e tudo calmo e assim vai continuar.


----------



## jorgeanimal (20 Abr 2018 às 21:10)

@lourinhã 
Trovoada ⛈


----------



## manganao (20 Abr 2018 às 21:15)

Trovoada ao muito longe


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2018 às 21:17)

Começam os roncos aqui perto! E não me parecem nada meigos


----------



## manganao (20 Abr 2018 às 21:19)

Trovoada muito longe


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2018 às 21:20)

Por aqui já cai uns pingos, e com direito a uma noite iluminada pelo relampagos.


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2018 às 21:20)

Ohoh... Os roncos estão a aproximar-se! Longos e fortes.
Já ouvi mais de meia dúzia e os últimos dois tiveram talvez meio minuto de intervalo!


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2018 às 21:22)

E mais outro!.... Fortes e já visíveis.

Edit: Outro... grosso!


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 21:24)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada!!



Esperam-se novidades! 









Candy disse:


> Já chove em Peniche.
> Parece vir envergonhada!








Atenção à trajectória dessas células que se reintensificam!


----------



## RickStorm (20 Abr 2018 às 21:27)

Boa noite. Por aqui nada, mas os animais aqui na zona estão um pouco mais agitados do que o habitual...


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2018 às 21:27)

O blitzortung acabou de registar uma descarga mesmo em cima de Peniche.

De facto isto está a ficar muito barulhento! Deixei de os contabilizar  e cada vez são mais fortes e prolongados! 
Neste instante estou a ouvir um que já ronca há uns10 segundos.


----------



## jorgeanimal (20 Abr 2018 às 21:29)

@lourinhã
10mm numa hora


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2018 às 21:29)

Candy disse:


> E mais outro!.... Fortes e já visíveis.
> 
> Edit: Outro... grosso!



Estão aí!







Candy disse:


> O blitzortung acabou de registar uma descarga mesmo em cima de Peniche.



O IPMA está atrasado...


----------



## RickStorm (20 Abr 2018 às 21:29)

Videos, videos faxabor...


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2018 às 21:31)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo agora! 
E os roncos continuam! Há muito não ouvia tantos em tão curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2018 às 21:46)

StormRic disse:


> Esperam-se novidades!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



infelizmente foi na altura que tinha de me despachar e estava no banho, não deu para estar a olhar para o céu, ouvi um trovão enquanto estava na casa de banho, por isso é que vim fazer o seguimento que tinha ouvido trovão


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2018 às 21:51)

Isto amanhã não convém nada que esteja este tempo de chuva em Santarém! 
Já estou a imaginar a malta a correr nas ruas com paralelos... autch... Vai doer!


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2018 às 21:53)

Peniche já acalmou. Ainda se vão ouvindo uns roncos, mas já mais longe. 
Foi notório o trajecto SE > NO


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 22:00)

Por aqui estão a começar a cair os primeiros pingos...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Abr 2018 às 22:02)

Boa noite, por aqui ouvi alguns trovões mas chuva nem deu para aquecer, 0.4mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 22:13)

Agora sim já chove, fraco mas constante e com gotas grossas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 22:30)

Já parou. Choveu muito pouco, só deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2018 às 22:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já parou. Choveu muito pouco, só deu para molhar o chão.


Amanhã será melhor

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Abr 2018 às 22:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Amanhã será melhor
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Sim, também espero. Hoje nem sequer estava previsto cair uma gota...


----------



## remember (20 Abr 2018 às 23:10)

A aplicação da Netatmo apenas dava de previsão 0.7mm e cairam 3.3mm nada mau.
No espaço de 2h a temperatura caiu 5 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Abr 2018 às 23:23)

Acumulado de* 5,7 mm* desta frente. Belas formações no céu, vi pela primeira vez mammatus  e ainda tive um espetáculo de relâmpagos para este.

Fica aqui a foto:


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Abr 2018 às 23:38)

Mais umas imagens do mammatocumulus de Lisboa, visto a partir do Saldanha.

Nas Avenidas Novas o evento rendeu 2,0mm (estação IST)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2018 às 23:44)

Foto tirada por uma amiga minha, hoje na FCUL (Campo Grande), à hora indicada.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Abr 2018 às 00:43)

Mais umas fotos dos mammatus espetaculares de hoje:
Perto do Colombo:




Na segunda circular, à frente da ESCS:


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2018 às 01:44)

que belas fotos 
aqui como já chegou ao inicio da noite se o fez não deu para ver, acumulado foi *0.7mm*


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2018 às 02:54)

Os restos das células da região Sul avançam para NNE e atingem agora a RLC entrando por Setúbal e Ribatejo:










A análise das 00h não assinala organização em linhas de instabilidade. A frente fria presente na análise das 18h converteu-se em frente quente no seu ramo mais a sul, pela entrada da massa de ar de Leste, e mantém-se sobre o oceano.





Há cerca de uma hora registei 17,1ºC e 84% com vento quase nulo: noite de certa forma abafada.


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2018 às 03:01)

StormRic disse:


> Os restos das células da região Sul avançam para NNE e atingem agora a RLC entrando por Setúbal e Ribatejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aqui pelo sul do ribatejo começou a chover agora


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2018 às 03:02)

Da trovoada avistada ontem por volta das 19:30utc (20h30) da Póvoa de Santa Iria para o quadrante NE, retirei estas imagens paradas dos videos que foi possível fazer, de má qualidade pelas condições difíceis sob chuva e vento que nessa altura soprava moderado de Leste.





Dois registos desta DEA nuvem-nuvem a grande altitude:















e desta, bastante mais perto:


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2018 às 07:40)

Bom dia

Acumulado de ontem: *3,0 mm *
O dia começa com céu encoberto e com neblina, veremos o que nos reserva o dia de hoje. 
Em relação à trovoada de ontem, trouxe dois trovões e uma ventania brutal mas a chuvada foi curta, visto o céu ter aberto logo de repente.  

T. Atual: *14,8ºC *
HR: 93% 
Vento: SE / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2018 às 08:33)

Bom dia, agora na A1 Sacavém, primeiros pingos





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2018 às 08:36)

Céu interessante, aeroporto 
E pingos mais grossos 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (21 Abr 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia 
Chove moderado . Muito pouca luz.


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Abr 2018 às 08:40)

Bom dia

Ceu nublado aqui em Samora com nuvens tipo Cumulonimbus ainda presente no céu, mas com tendência a surgirem  abertas ligeiras, 16.C de temperatura.

Pessoalmente espero que não chova que o pequeno tem jogo em Alpiarça e eu (veteranos), tenho torneio a tarde e bola com trovoadas não combina.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 08:50)

Não tarda deve começar a chover.
O vento está nulo,não mexe uma palha, aquela raridade por cá.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 09:01)

Vai chovendo fraco.
*0,5 mm*

Ontem foram *7 mm*,algo inesperados, vamos la ver quanto acumula hoje.


----------



## dASk (21 Abr 2018 às 09:02)

Comoeçou a chover moderado à cerca de 15m. Neste momento passou a forte e a fase mais activa ainda não chegou. Cheira-me a problemas esta manhã na AML por inundações urbanas.


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2018 às 09:05)

Chove bem *0,9 mm *acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 09:22)

Acumula bem
*5 mm
*
Não tarda estou a duplicar a média mensal de acumulado do presente mês.
A isso junta-se o registo brutal do passado mês de Março, que triplicou o valor da média.
Grandes regas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Abr 2018 às 09:33)

Bom dia, por aqui neste momento cai alguma chuva, durante a madrugada acumulou 4.4mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 09:38)

Depois de uns bons aguaceiros moderados que cairam durante a madrugada, por volta das 5:30 da manhã, ainda rendeu cerca de 4 mm.
Neste momento o céu está novamente "vestido" de negro.
Esta chuva é sempre bem vinda, pois ajuda para os solos não começarem já a secar muito.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 09:44)

*10 mm* já cá cantam. 
Acumulados precisamente em 55 minutos.


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Abr 2018 às 09:46)

Chove bastante com o céu bastante carregado. Espero que surjam umas abertas para a parte da tarde.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Abr 2018 às 09:50)

5.4mm, mas trovoadas onde andam?.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Abr 2018 às 09:52)

Alenquer: chuva forte sem sinais de querer parar, céu bastante escuro...vai caindo certinha...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Abr 2018 às 09:56)

Bela chuvinha, rain rate de 8.8mm/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:00)

Chove a potes.
*14 mm*


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Abr 2018 às 10:00)

Esta mesmo agreste, não sei qual o acumulado da coisa, mas o esférico vai rolar bem, e se não parar vai é nadar bem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:02)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Esta mesmo agreste, não sei qual o acumulado da coisa, mas o esférico vai rolar bem, e se não parar vai é nadar bem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas,

Tens esta estação aí perto.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA39

7mm por aí perto.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Abr 2018 às 10:06)

incrível como caí, nao esperava tanta chuva


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Abr 2018 às 10:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tens esta estação aí perto.
> 
> ...



Obrigado, é embaraçoso pois faço parte da Direção dos Bombeiros e devia saber


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:12)

Bom dia a todos. Depois de alguma chuva de noite/madrugada, está a ficar muito escuro com a aproximação da chuva. Aumenta o vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:13)

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2018 às 10:13)

Bom dia pessoal,

Já choveu bem por aqui, agora vai chovendo fraco, mas pelo radar ainda vem lá mais qualquer coisa! De resto vento nulo, nada de e* 14ºc*!

*Acumulados desde as 8.30H*

Azeitão (Estação de minha casa) *12.7mm* :https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBAL22

Sesimbra (Estação de referência próxima do meu trabalho)* 23.6mm* :https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2

Muita precipitação numa *1.30H* ,tudo bem regadinho


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:13)

Não sei onde é que isto vai parar.
Já nos *18 mm*!
O radar não engana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:14)

Já cá chegou. Chuva fraca agora.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Abr 2018 às 10:15)

Bom dia.
Boa chuvada matinal que já espetou 16.6mm no penico... Temperatura nos 15ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Abr 2018 às 10:20)

segundo o radar é uma área bastante alargada, sobretudo concentrada na metade sul, está a chegar agora à zona de Alcobaça, Leiria.. continua a cair certinha..


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:20)

1ª ocorrência aqui na freguesia.
Os solos estão atolados de água, perfeitamente expectável, acredito também que surjam deslizamentos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:22)

Bom dia, bela frente quente!

*13 mm *e vento nulíssimo! Acho que nunca vi a chuva a cair tão na vertical.

Nada consegue aguentar mais água, poças gigantescas.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 10:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tens esta estação aí perto.
> 
> ...


Estava a fazer o mesmo, adiantaste-te! 
Dantes havia uma mesmo em Samora, não sei o que lhe terá acontecido.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2018 às 10:25)

StormRic disse:


> Da trovoada avistada ontem por volta das 19:30utc (20h30) da Póvoa de Santa Iria para o quadrante NE, retirei estas imagens paradas dos videos que foi possível fazer, de má qualidade pelas condições difíceis sob chuva e vento que nessa altura soprava moderado de Leste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Registos espectaculares  Por aqui ainda não tocou nada disso!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:25)

Chove fraco
*19 mm.
*
O acumulado mensal segue com uns excelentes* 128 mm.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> 1ª ocorrência aqui na freguesia.
> Os solos estão atolados de água, perfeitamente expectável, acredito também que surjam deslizamentos.



Sim é verdade os o solos continuam com muita água, e o que vale é que estes dias de sol, evaporaram um boa porção de água á superficie dos solos, dando agora mais alguma capacidade para segurarem a chuva que tem caíndo ontem e hoje.
Sigo com chuva certinha, é verdade nota-se bem os pingos da chuva a cairem totalmente na vertical.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Abr 2018 às 10:31)

9.6mm, bem não esperava tanto, o gfs nem 5mm dava aahahahah.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:31)

jamestorm disse:


> segundo o radar é uma área bastante alargada, sobretudo concentrada na metade sul, está a chegar agora à zona de Alcobaça, Leiria.. continua a cair certinha..


Sim, já cá chegou, já chove bem!


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2018 às 10:31)

A reportar de Santa Cruz Torres Vedras.  Chuva moderada persistente. Que dilúvio! Vento fraco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2018 às 10:33)

No limiar de já se ouvir umas bombas


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim é verdade os o solos continuam com muita água, e o que vale é que estes dias de sol, evaporaram um boa porção de água á superficie dos solos, dando agora mais alguma capacidade para segurarem a chuva que tem caíndo ontem e hoje.
> Sigo com chuva certinha, é verdade nota-se bem os pingos da chuva a cairem totalmente na vertical.



Verdade, mas aqui fez menos calor que por aí, e salvo erro o acumulado nesta zona está bem mais elevado que aí.
Os dias de sol não fizeram grande diferença por cá.


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:36)

Viva o amarelo 
Pingos enormes a caír na vertical.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, mas aqui fez menos calor que por aí, e salvo erro o acumulado nesta zona está bem mais elevado que aí.
> Os dias de sol não fizeram grande diferença por cá.



Pois isso também é verdade, esa semana, tive aqui dias a bater próximo dos 30 ºC, e o acumulado até agora já ultrapassou os 300 mm.


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:43)

Muita chuva por São Martinho do Porto..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:45)

Parou de chover.
*20 mm.*

Acumulado mensal acaba de duplicar o valor da média de Abril.
*129 mm*

É muita fruta.
Posto isto, lá para Segunda quero ver se faço uns bons registos na serra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 10:52)

Estou debaixo do eco amarelo-laranja... chuva forte agora!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2018 às 11:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou debaixo do eco amarelo-laranja... chuva forte agora!


Amanhã queremos fotos do polje de Minde e das nascentes do Liz e do Alviela, sff...


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2018 às 11:09)

Aqui foi uma madrugada e manha de muita chuva, acumulou até agora *14,8mm*

Trovoada é o costume ZERO

Estão *15,1ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 11:15)

Sigo aqui com mais de 1 hora e meia de agauceiros moderados sem parar.
Não contava com esta bela rega.
Acumulado de cerca de 13 mm.


----------



## lm1960 (21 Abr 2018 às 11:25)

Boas. Pelo Bombarral chove moderado a forte desde as 10:00.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 11:28)

Chuva sem parar sempre moderada a forte! Chuva tão boa para as árvores de fruto que andei a pôr!


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2018 às 11:32)

Boas! 

Hoje de manhã antes da chegada da chuva ainda tivemos direitos a uns mammatus.






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Abr 2018 às 11:56)

Muito bom já vou com 15.2mm, agora chove mas fraco.


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2018 às 12:01)

já há 3h a chover, está a parar chove fraco, neste momento por aqui:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 12:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva sem parar sempre moderada a forte! Chuva tão boa para as árvores de fruto que andei a pôr!



É bem verdade a chuva nunca é demais, eu andei esta semana, a fazer o empalhamento das caldeira das árvores de fruto que plantei no final de fevereiro, de modo a reter o mais possível de água no solo.
As pereiras que plantei já tem de crescimento novo cerca de 1 palmo.

A chuva continua, desde as 9:30 sem parar e já veio dar mais força ás valas que escoam águas dos terrenos, que tinham já reduzido os seus caudais,


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 12:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade a chuva nunca é demais, eu andei esta semana, a fazer o empalhamento das caldeira das árvores de fruto que plantei no final de fevereiro, de modo a reter o mais possível de água no solo.
> As pereiras que plantei já tem de crescimento novo cerca de 1 palmo.
> 
> A chuva continua, desde as 9:30 sem parar e já veio dar mais força ás valas que escoam águas dos terrenos, que tinham já reduzido os seus caudais,


Pois é, esta chuva é muito boa, só para as batatas e para quem quer trabalhar os terrenos é que não é tão bom. Mas como estamos a aproximar-nos da época quente do ano temos de aproveitar! 
Aqui continua a chover bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 12:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é, esta chuva é muito boa, só para as batatas e para quem quer trabalhar os terrenos é que não é tão bom. Mas como estamos a aproximar-nos da época quente do ano temos de aproveitar!
> Aqui continua a chover bem!



Pois para os produtores de milho, já estão atrasados em cerca de 1 mes, e queriam aproveritar já estas chuvas com o milho em crescimento, porque era sinónimo de redução de custos e poupança de água, e a partir de agora começa a atrasar o arranque das hortas, mas nada que não se consiga aguentar, isto falando por mim.


----------



## remember (21 Abr 2018 às 12:17)

Bom dia,

14.1mm bela rega por aqui, parece que parou por agora.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Abr 2018 às 12:27)

Soube muito bem a molha do final da tarde de ontem ao chegar a casa depois do tempo abafado que pôs tudo a florir e a crescer. 
O provérbio a cumprir-se


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2018 às 12:39)

Ao fim de mais de 3 horas de aguaceiros moderados, passou agora a aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 12:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ao fim de mais de 3 horas de aguaceiros moderados, passou agora a aguaceiros fracos.


Aqui continua igual, a chover bem...


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2018 às 13:13)

*17mm* aqui


----------



## criz0r (21 Abr 2018 às 13:13)

Boa tarde, 

Palha e mais palha por agora.  8mm desde a meia noite. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 13:40)

Por aqui já está a querer parar de chover. Foi uma boa rega, pode ser que venha mais.


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2018 às 14:33)

Boa Tarde

Foram 2 horas (entre as 9h e as 11h) de chuva intensa e contínua, que rendeu *12,6 mm*. 
Agora a tarde segue calma com céu encoberto e vento fraco. 

T. Atual: *17,8ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: SE / 5,2 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 15:40)

Boa tarde a todos. O sol já a aparecer mas continua o vento...


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2018 às 15:48)

O solinho já brilha  Mas o vento aumentou e bem de intensidade


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2018 às 16:14)

Céu muito nublado em Santa Cruz. Vento fraco de leste (pouco frequente por aqui). Mar com ondas de 1.5 a 2 metros, maré baixa.
Panorâmica  para S/SW:


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Abr 2018 às 16:40)

#1000


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2018 às 17:20)

Não esperava tanto sol agora durante a tarde... é a bonança após a tempestade


----------



## Lightning (21 Abr 2018 às 17:29)

Que o céu limpe, para permitir nova convecção e organização de novas células e para deixar o aquecimento diurno fazer o seu trabalho.


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Abr 2018 às 18:01)

A frente a afastar se, ainda deu para jogar não choveu de tarde, temperatura amena
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Abr 2018 às 18:06)

Boa tarde!
Bem, que manhã! 
*15,3 mm* acumulados, segundo a estação mais próxima.
A tarde segue bem calma. Não espero mais instabilidade "decente" hoje.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2018 às 19:10)

Tarde quentinha por Lisboa, a esta hora a temperatura deve ainda rondar os 20°c! De madrugada/manhã  deve voltar a instabilidade , ver se é desta que vou ser brindado com umas bombas O "trabalho" diurno correu bem




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2018 às 19:15)

Final de tarde marcado por nebulosidade alta na nossa Lisboa:







Máxima apenas de 16,4°C e *15 mm *acumulados. Belo dia para encher mais o "penico".


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2018 às 19:35)

Extremos de hoje: 

Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Máxima: *20,5ºC *
Acumulado: *12,6 mm*


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2018 às 20:02)

para o interior: lá para évora está em altas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2018 às 20:22)

Por Évora e arredores já "ferve" bem Ver se mais logo a malta por aqui também tem direito   a qualquer coisa! Tempo abafado!









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2018 às 23:38)

Com o dia a terminar, não querendo ser repetitivo, e  depois disto tudo no dia de hoje, seria um grande galo não calhar nada para estes lados nos próximos dias






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (22 Abr 2018 às 01:38)

Ora então...
Ontem... os roncos de Peniche! :P 

https://olharsobrepeniche.blogspot.pt/2017/05/noite-de-trovoada-em-peniche-foto-de.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia pessoal 

Toca a acordar, que vem ai festa Vamos ver a quem toca o melhor "bolo"
Eu ao abrir a janela já tive esta vista O resto será lotaria








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia!
Acabo de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2018 às 08:14)

Boas,

O radar até está bem interessante, mas essas celulas seguem a tracjetoria  SE-NO.
Talvez a celulas que estão na margem sul passem exactamente por cá, vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2018 às 08:18)

E já ouvi mais dois trovões. 
Mas que bela forma de começar o dia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2018 às 08:27)

Por aqui dois trovões ao longe,tudo a fugir de mim! Para além de as células terem perdido muita força ao chegar a terra! Mas mesmo assim acho que vais ter uma boa animação logo pela manhã @jonas_87 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (22 Abr 2018 às 08:28)

Trovoada! "A trovoada just 10-42 aqui na zona" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2018 às 08:33)

Cenário a NE.
Já se ouve trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2018 às 08:37)

Ui bom trovão.
Chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2018 às 08:40)

Outro relâmpago brutal.
Chove bastante neste momento.


----------



## undersnite (22 Abr 2018 às 08:44)

Também acordei com um grande trovão-despertador há coisa de minutos


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2018 às 08:52)

Até ao momento *4 mm.
*
Desde de Sexta-feira pelas 18h até agora, foram *31 mm *de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2018 às 09:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até ao momento *4 mm.
> *
> Desde de Sexta-feira pelas 18h até agora, foram *31 mm *de precipitação acumulada.


Já atingiste quase o acumulado de precipitação que o meteograma dava para Azeitão até dia 25! Cerca de 40mm! Ainda tenho que "correr" um bocadinho para la chegar porque sigo apenas com 14.3mm! Mas ainda temos boa precipitação até lá  Se a Arrábida brota água por todo o lado, imagino ai

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2018 às 09:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já atingiste quase o acumulado de precipitação que o meteograma dava para Azeitão até dia 25! Cerca de 40mm! Ainda tenho que "correr" um bocadinho para la chegar porque sigo apenas com 14.3mm! Mas ainda temos boa precipitação até lá  Se a Arrábida brota água por todo o lado, imagino ai
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Pois temos amanhã que vai render uns bons mm, segundo o gfs.
Neste momento o acumulado mensal vai em *135 mm*.
Em Março, a vossa zona recebeu muito mais água que aqui, neste mês inverteram-se os papeis, ainda que a diferença seja menor.
Ja há alguns dias que pretendo ir espreitar a Lagoa Azul e fotografar o descarregador de superfície, espero passar lá amanhã. Provavelmente também devo ir à zona do Penedo que é dos sítios da serra de Sintra com mais água, deve estar interessante.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Abr 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia, trovoada a sul daqui, já ouço trovões.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2018 às 09:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois temos amanhã que vai render uns bons mm, segundo o gfs.
> Neste momento o acumulado mensal vai em *135 mm*.
> Em Março, a vossa zona recebeu muito mais água que aqui, neste mês inverteram-se os papeis, ainda que a diferença seja menor.
> Ja há alguns dias que pretendo ir espreitar a Lagoa Azul e fotografar o descarregador de superfície, espero passar lá amanhã. Provavelmente também devo ir à zona do Penedo que é dos sítios da serra de Sintra com mais água, deve estar interessante.


Sim, amanhã o final do dia promete ser bom! Acho que amanhã e Terça-feira são dias a acompanhar com especial atenção, vai estar uma brasa daquelas! Podem acontecer surpresas Em Março por aqui foram 213mm , este mês sigo com 73mm, acima da média,logo ótimo! Agora mais de 130mm em Abril por ai , grande "penico"  Tive para ir à  Lagoa Azul no último fim de semana, mas tenho tido a filhota doente! Depois partilha fotos com a malta! Um abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2018 às 10:22)

Estive aqui a ver os dados, temos tido um periodo chuvoso impressionante.
Nos ultimos 56 dias, choveu em 40 dias por Alcabideche, enquanto na Ulgueira choveu em 46 dias.
Por cá desde 26 de Fevereiro acumulou-se *311 mm*, enquanto Ulgueira segue nos *379 mm*.
Um verdadeiro pontapé na seca.

Posto isto dá para um gajo dizer que oh chuva pára lá um bocado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2018 às 10:29)

Aqui a manhã acordou cinzenta, mas sem sinais de ter chovido alguma coisa durante a noite.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Abr 2018 às 10:31)

Que bela trovoada, muitos relâmpagos e o acumulado foi de 8mm, assim sim.


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2018 às 10:32)

essa trovoada do Couço, vista daqui, já ouvi 1 ou 2 trovões ao longe


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2018 às 10:45)

chove


----------



## remember (22 Abr 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui apenas caiu um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 6:30, mas de curta duração, apenas acumulou 0.8mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2018 às 11:16)

E depois de se ouvir alguns trovões, acabaram de chegar agora os aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2018 às 11:23)

Mínima de 15,3ºC

0,0mm e zero de trovoada...

Agora 18,2ºC e vento nulo... a palha sempre presenta


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2018 às 11:49)

há pouco por aqui:






agora a vista para norte:


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Abr 2018 às 11:54)

Bom dia! Começou agora a chover bem! Chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## criz0r (22 Abr 2018 às 12:03)

Boa tarde, 

Tudo tranquilo por aqui já desde a manhã de ontem. A palha mantém-se e o ambiente está abafado. Sem quaisquer acumulados hoje.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (22 Abr 2018 às 12:23)

Vai caindo uns pingos de vez em quando aqui em Alenquer, esta ameaçar...


----------



## jamestorm (22 Abr 2018 às 12:26)

Segundo o radar existem uns ecos laranja ao largo de Setúbal, será que ainda chegam cá??


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Abr 2018 às 12:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Começou agora a chover bem! Chuva moderada a forte.


Já parou mas foi uma boa rega... venha mais!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2018 às 12:43)

Por aqui tudo calmo.
*8 mm*
Céu cinzento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2018 às 12:59)

Os aguaceiros aqui também já pararam, e renderam cerca de 1.20 mm.


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2018 às 13:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Segundo o radar existem uns ecos laranja ao largo de Setúbal, será que ainda chegam cá??



Largo de Setúbal salvo seja 

Tudo o que está no mar não vem para terra...


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 13:07)

Nem um pingo em Póvoa de Santa Iria desde ontem. Células a passarem ao lado, também não foram ouvidos trovões das numerosas DEA registadas desde a madrugada na RLC:







Neste momento passa uma célula sobre Vila Franca, eco laranja. A nebulosidade média/baixa impede a vista das células.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Abr 2018 às 13:16)

dois trovões fortes aqui em Alenquer agora mesmo começa a pingar


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 13:23)

jamestorm disse:


> dois trovões fortes aqui em Alenquer agora mesmo começa a pingar



Descarga quádrupla à volta de Alenquer. A célula é a que passou em V.F.Xira.






Aqui da Póvoa, nada se consegue localizar devido à cobertura do céu.

12:50 utc WNW





12:50 utc ENE


----------



## jamestorm (22 Abr 2018 às 13:26)

Muito escuro por aqui, mas parece que de trovoada pra ja foi so isto...aguardando mai q coisa


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 13:30)

jamestorm disse:


> Muito escuro por aqui, mas parece que de trovoada pra ja foi so isto...aguardando mai q coisa



A célula de V.Franca/Alenquer perdeu força.

Novas células nascem no Alentejo/Ribatejo e deslocam-se no sentido SE-NW.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Abr 2018 às 13:45)

A ver se chega aqui para estes lados, queremos mais animação! 



StormRic disse:


> A célula de V.Franca/Alenquer perdeu força.
> 
> Novas células nascem no Alentejo/Ribatejo e deslocam-se no sentido SE-NW.


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2018 às 13:59)

Aqui animação zero, nem vi ainda chover este "evento" apesar dos 15mm de ontem de madrugada....

A ver se a palha permite ter alguma coisa ainda hoje

Temperatura estagnada nos *18,5ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 14:12)

Padrão alveolar típico da instabilidade, na Póvoa 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 14:30)

De vez em quando cai um pingo perdido mas nada mais. Vento nulo. 19,6°C a 22,1°C consoante os locais das ruas. 49%. Ponto de orvalho 13,4°C.

Vista SE apresenta fragmentação da cobertura nublosa com pequenas abertas entre os cumulus e estratocumulus. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (22 Abr 2018 às 15:09)

Aguaceiro no mar a oeste de Santa Cruz:


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2018 às 15:33)

Depois dos aguaceiros que cairam durante a manhã, a tarde agora segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e com sol, estando até uma temperatura algo amena.
Encontrei esta foto no facebook, e não pode deixar de a partilhar, pois a Primavera está no seu auge, eu todos os dias quando me levanto para ir trabalhar, isto antes das 6 da manhã, e na rua já se ouve o chilrear dos pássaros.


----------



## Marco pires (22 Abr 2018 às 15:38)

Aqui por alcácer do sal nublado e algo abafado, não se vislumbra nada de especial para as próximas horas.

Ps: era para colocar no seguimento Sul, sorry


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 16:16)

Marco pires disse:


> Aqui por alcácer do sal nublado e algo abafado, não se vislumbra nada de especial para as próximas horas.
> 
> Ps: era para colocar no seguimento Sul, sorry



Célula a dirigir-se para Setúbal, passou em Alcácer há cerca de vinte minutos:





O céu aqui na Póvoa está interessante para Oeste, mas é de SE que as células virão:


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 16:28)

Alguma actividade eléctrica das células a dirigirem-se para Setúbal:


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

Boa Tarde

Pingos dispersos e estou a começar a ouvir trovoada.

EDIT: A trovoada está formar-se a N/NE.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Abr 2018 às 16:47)

Boa tarde!
Pouco ou nada ainda choveu por estas bandas... Ao inicio da manhã ouvi uns trovões muito longínquos e abafados da zona de Sintra e Oeiras e caíram uns pingos insignificantes!
Chuva a sério foi no final da tarde de 6ªf e ontem de manhã, tendo caído de forma bastante intensa durante algumas horas e com trovoada a NE na 6ªf apenas. Cerca de 15 mm ontem e 8 mm na 6ªf. Hoje nem acumulou...
Vejo já cortinas de chuva a leste e vento fraco a moderado de E e 18ºC


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2018 às 16:53)

Chove torrencialmente com pingos bem grossos  Assim dá gosto de ver


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2018 às 16:55)

*1,2 mm *em apenas um minuto


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2018 às 17:02)

Já parou. *1,5 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2018 às 17:07)

RStorm disse:


> *1,2 mm *em apenas um minuto


Rain rate de quanto amigo? 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 17:10)

Aguaceiros na Póvoa , Leste, Sul , WSW











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 17:13)

Aguaceiro sobre o Parque das Nações





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (22 Abr 2018 às 17:22)

Acabaram de cair uns pingos grossos de forma fraca.. 
A célula acabou por se dissipar ao chegar aqui e o grosso passou todo a NE, na zona de Loures/Parque das Nações,... Não tenho a certeza, mas pareceu-me ouvir trovões ao longe


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 17:28)

Célula na Póvoa, para Norte 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 17:35)

Quadrantes W a SE, da Póvoa 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2018 às 17:36)

Setúbal nada de nada, apenas uns pingos que nada acumulou e trovoada é mentira nem o cheiro dela...  o panorama para hoje náo está animador... veremos amanhã mas começa a ir a vida este evento por aqui, sem trovoadas miserável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Abr 2018 às 17:40)

Por aqui parecem todas passar de raspão, ainda apenas *1,5 mm*.

Mês segue com *161,8 mm, *o que faz quase 250% da normal da precipitação.  *450 mm* desde 26 de Fevereiro! Acumulado anual acaba de ultrapassar o de 2017, e ainda estamos em Abril.

A semana deve ser mais calma, sendo que terça feira espera-se ser o dia mais quente, com um cheirinho de depressão térmica, associada a convecção talvez. Para o final do mês já se prevê mais um evento


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Abr 2018 às 17:41)

miguel disse:


> Setúbal nada de nada, apenas uns pingos que nada acumulou e trovoada é mentira nem o cheiro dela...  o panorama para hoje náo está animador... veremos amanhã mas começa a ir a vida este evento por aqui, sem trovoadas miserável.


A porcaria das poeiras está a estragar a convecçao.


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2018 às 17:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Rain rate de quanto amigo?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Não sei amigo, a minha estação não mede o rain rate


----------



## criz0r (22 Abr 2018 às 17:46)

É frustrante. Células a descarregar aqui á volta, inclusive vejo as cordas de chuva ao largo da Caparica e aqui 0. Pelo menos não está calor.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2018 às 17:51)

Céu bastante escuro e carregado no quadrante leste, vamos lá ver se ainda se forma mais qualquer coisita


----------



## lm1960 (22 Abr 2018 às 17:52)

Boas,

Acabaram de cair uns pingos, molharam bem durante 30 minutos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Abr 2018 às 18:18)

O segundo aguaceiro do dia a começar agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2018 às 19:36)

Aproveitei agora o fim de tarde, e fui dar uma caminhada, mas não resisti e tive de ir buscar a t-shirt ao roupeiro.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 19:48)

Na Salvação, Póvoa 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 20:00)

Quatro quadrantes, W, S, E, N.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2018 às 20:16)

Poente possível na Póvoa 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Abr 2018 às 22:41)

A noite aqui está fria e com nevoeiro cerrado...


----------



## remember (22 Abr 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite,

dia de céu muito nublado e bastante abafado, máxima de 21.3ºC (17:04), a estação acumulou 0.9mm, um aguaceiro durante a madrugada que me acordou com o barulho e um outro pequeno aguaceiro durante a tarde.
17.7ºC actuais, 75 % de HR e 1012.6 hPa.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2018 às 01:44)

acumulado de *1.5mm*

sinceramente esperava mais a nivel de trovoadas


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Abr 2018 às 07:49)

Bom dia
Minima de 12.°C
Agora 13.1°C e nevoeiro


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2018 às 08:44)

Ontem a "lagoa do guincho" estava assim, impressionante a dimensão.



upload gifs


----------



## remember (23 Abr 2018 às 11:18)

Bom dia, 22ºC actuais, vento praticamente nulo, 73% de HR e 1013.6 hPa.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2018 às 12:05)

por aqui 22.6ºC, veremos o que nos aguarda para esta tarde, por aqui ainda só umas nuvens altas, enquanto não se começar a formar uns cumulus não vale a pena ter esperança


----------



## RStorm (23 Abr 2018 às 12:13)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *13,7ºC *
Dia solarengo com vento nulo e algumas nuvens altas. A temperatura já vai bem lançada *21,4ºC *e a humidade situa-se nos 71%, bom para a convecção


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2018 às 12:30)

*23,1ºC
68 % HR*

Belo dia


----------



## criz0r (23 Abr 2018 às 13:01)

Boa tarde,

Fornalha a disparar. *22,1ºC* e algumas torres em desenvolvimento a NE.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Abr 2018 às 13:14)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Já está quentinho!* 23,3ºc* , e vento fraco de *N*.
Vamos ver o que o final do dia nos traz, mas segundo o GFS por aqui só vou ter direito a palha! Mas mais a Sul parece.me que vão ter pelo menos direito a uma boa rega lá para o final do dia/noite


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2018 às 13:15)

Boa tarde!
Estão* 23,2°C *e vento bem fraquinho. Começaram a formar-se alguns cumulus aqui à volta. Vamos lá ver se isto anima um bocadinho.


----------



## remember (23 Abr 2018 às 13:50)

26.5ºC parece que a máxima se "foi" outra vez... vento fraco predominante de N/NW.
temperatura aparente de 32ºC segundo a app, destaque mais uma vez negativo para a concentração de pm2.5 com índice médio de 55.


----------



## criz0r (23 Abr 2018 às 14:07)

Imensos cumulus em progressão a SE. Nota-se bem o ar carregado de humidade.
*24,5ºC* actuais.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2018 às 14:30)

vão aparecendo uns cumulus por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2018 às 16:58)

A tarde aqui segue bastante abafada e com céu parcialmente nublado.
T.actual: 29ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2018 às 16:58)

Boa tarde!
Os cumulus a NO bem tentam desenvolver-se, mas acabam por se dissipar.
*25,3°C*.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Abr 2018 às 17:49)

Boa tarde. 
Tempo quente, 27.7°c e 48%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (23 Abr 2018 às 18:08)

Trovoada


----------



## rmsg (23 Abr 2018 às 18:11)

Começou a trovejar há cerca de meia-hora e chove abundantemente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2018 às 18:13)

DaniFR disse:


> Trovoada





rmsg disse:


> Começou a trovejar há cerca de meia-hora e chove abundantemente.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2018 às 18:14)

Céu muito negro a sudeste de Coimbra e parece-me já ter ouvido um trovão ao longe 

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2018 às 18:16)

pronto já perdi a esperança, começou a surgir 1 ou 2 torres há pouco ganhei ai esperança, mas depressa se dissiparão


----------



## dahon (23 Abr 2018 às 18:19)

Trovoada em Coimbra. A célula está a Este e em desenvolvimento.


----------



## Aspvl (23 Abr 2018 às 18:20)

Boa tarde!

É sempre bonito ver a sombra das células no satélite:


----------



## fsl (23 Abr 2018 às 18:20)

Hoje a Estação Nova-Oeiras registou 28º.4 às 16:31.


----------



## remember (23 Abr 2018 às 18:26)

Boas, céu a ficar meio amarelado e a temperatura desceu mais de um grau em 20 minutos e a humidade disparou de 47% para 61%.
Sigo com 26.2ºC depois de uma máxima de 27.6ºC, nova máxima do ano de novo! De salientar, que a estação, voltou a reportar que as partículas pm2.5 estão num nível médio 59.


----------



## remember (23 Abr 2018 às 18:51)

Fotos que tirei hoje depois do treino, espero que estejam melhores 

Caminho que vai dar à estação de Alverca, recomendo vivamente para passear e apreciar a natureza!





Assim estão os "campos" junto ao rio tejo, do lado oposto ao Mouchão da Póvoa, são utilizados normalmente para a "recolha" de palha. (não sei se é este o termo, daí as aspas)


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2018 às 18:51)

DaniFR disse:


> Trovoada





rmsg disse:


> Começou a trovejar há cerca de meia-hora e chove abundantemente.





Pedro disse:


> Céu muito negro a sudeste de Coimbra e parece-me já ter ouvido um trovão ao longe
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk





dahon disse:


> Trovoada em Coimbra. A célula está a Este e em desenvolvimento.



Actividade eléctrica dessa célula isolada é muito elevada e dura já há quase duas horas:


----------



## pe5cinco5 (23 Abr 2018 às 19:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Pessoal, alguém me pode explicar porquê que isto acontece de se desenvolverem células localmente e em poucos minutos?


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2018 às 20:14)

Maior fiasco dos últimos anos... flop total dos modelos..enfim é portugal

Máxima de *28ºC *máxima do Ano


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2018 às 20:17)

E depois de uma tarde bem amena, o por do sol foi em tons alaranjado, tal como acontece por vezes em pleno verão.

Confesso que ainda estava a contar com os aguaceiros que eram supostos cair a partir do final desta tarde, mas acho que desta vez fico a ver navios, mas pronto o que interessa é ver os campos verdejantes e muita água a correr, o que é sinónimo de muita vida.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2018 às 22:21)

Boas, 
Máxima alta: 24,8 graus.

Tenho muitos registos feitos hoje na serra, ver se crio um post com tudo no tópico correcto. Deixo uma foto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Abr 2018 às 22:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Máxima alta: 24,8 graus.
> 
> Tenho muitos registos feitos hoje na serra, ver se crio um post com tudo no tópico correcto. Deixo uma foto.



Registo fabuloso


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Abr 2018 às 22:44)

Máxima do ano: *26,4ºC* e já dava para torrar ao sol.

Tudo verdinho. Amanhã deve subir ainda mais, depois para uma valente queda para quarta.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2018 às 22:49)

Boa noite!
Realmente, que fiasco estrondoso. 
E não falo daqui porque não estava previsto grande coisa. Já para o sul, a coisa parecia prometer. Infelizmente ficou só pelo parecer...
A noite segue bem amena e o céu não apresenta qualquer nuvem.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Abr 2018 às 22:50)

Boa noite, por aqui a máxima foi de 27.7ºC, já contava de ser um fiasco visto a quantidade de poeira que ai anda.


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2018 às 22:54)

Tudo demasiado calmo e noite amena de 20,4ºC


----------



## DaniFR (23 Abr 2018 às 23:51)

Trovoada em Coimbra está tarde.

Foto de João André Almeida


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2018 às 00:42)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de "Verão" e nova máxima do ano fixada nos 27,7°C. Nem chegamos a ter Primavera digna desse nome.

A noite segue tranquila com Lestada fraca e uns tropicais 20,6°C.


Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2018 às 08:31)

Amanhecer de Verão, com 16,1ºC (07:15). Alguma nebulosidade a Este, o que atrasou o nascer-do-sol. Perfeitamente notória a quantidade de poeira presente no céu. A Norte, nebulosidade baixa a cobrir as serras, criando estruturas eólicas fantasmas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Abr 2018 às 08:50)

Bom dia, já estão 20.1ºC e ainda muita poeira.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Abr 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia
Por aqui neblina e 14.7°C


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia, não sei muito bem onde é que isto vai parar hoje.
25.4ºC com 53% de HR, é um bafo lá fora


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2018 às 10:28)

Bom dia

*Ontem:*

Mínima: *13,7ºC *
Máxima: *27,6ºC *(Nova máxima anual) 

Dia quente e solarengo com muita poeira e algumas nuvens convectivas que se formaram a meio da tarde, mas que se dissiparam logo. O vento soprou fraco de leste. 

*Hoje: *

Mínima: *16,3ºC  *
Mais um dia quente e solarengo em perspetiva... e empoeirado  A temperatura já vai bem lançada *21,6ºC  *e a HR está nos 63%. O vento sopra fraco de leste.


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2018 às 11:18)

Bom dia,

A temperatura segue disparada com 24,4ºC e apenas 38% de humidade. 
Muita poeira em suspensão que não faz cá falta nenhuma.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia.
Por aqui a poeirada também marca presença. Tão bom para quem tem alergias...
De acordo com a estação mais próxima, estão *23,6°C*, 54% de HR, e a nortada lá vai soprando com rajadas por vezes moderadas.


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2018 às 11:28)

Impressionante, 27ºC com 41% de HR, depois de já ter ido aos 27.4ºC. O vento sopra fraco, com rajadas de N.


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2018 às 12:05)

Como dizia o outro: "tá forte tá!" 28.3ºC nova máxima do ano, será que vamos ter direito a algo por estes lados?


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2018 às 12:09)

*23,9ºC *e 48% de HR*  *O vento rodou para norte e sopra moderado com rajadas.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2018 às 12:53)

Dia tórrido, estão* 26,6ºC* e vento fraco..trovoadas mais uma vez é miragem.  O ar está doentio com esta poeira toda.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Abr 2018 às 13:31)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Poeira e mais poeira em suspensão! Dia muito quente, máxima do ano já batida 27.4°c, e contínua a subirHR: 38% , e vento moderado de N.

Atenção ao incêndios, hoje já poderá surgir algo mais complicado, apesar de ainda estar tudo verde e com humidade à superfície 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (24 Abr 2018 às 13:48)

boas por aqui 29.2 a mínima foi de 13.9


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2018 às 14:34)

26,4ºC. Não fosse a preciosa Nortada e já estaria nos 30ºC.
Radar do IPMA limpinho de Trovoadas. Maldita poeira.


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2018 às 14:42)

Hoje, já cheira a Verão, céu meio amarelado devido às poeiras. Algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial e vento fraco, é um bafo quente...
29.9ºC, 41% de HR e sensação térmica de 34ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2018 às 14:49)

Dia melhor que muitos de Verão... Mínima *17,3ºC* e agora estão *28,3ºC* nova máxima do Ano.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2018 às 15:06)

Boa tarde, 25,1°C, 56,5% vento fraco até 10Km/h. Céu com cirrocumulus:









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Abr 2018 às 15:37)

Soma e segue, *29,5ºc* ,

Primavera?! Hum Dia de fazer inveja a muitos de Verão  Não fosse o vento moderado predominante de *N *, e já estaria provalvelmente muito acima dos *30ºc*!
*HR *cada vez mais baixa *31%*! Curioso pela mínima de hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2018 às 16:26)

Boas, 
Nortada moderada a forte com fortes rajadas. Capacete na serra.Já tinha saudades. 

Se isto hoje está assim faço ideia amanhã.
Os tais 70 km/h que o ipma fala de rajada para amanhã, vão ser batidos tranquilamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2018 às 16:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Registo fabuloso


Obrigado.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 16:32)

Boa tarde!
A nortada não deixa a temperatura subir muito, estão* 24,1°C*. Ao sol é que não se aguenta...muito quente mesmo. 
O céu mantém-se bastante esbranquiçado.


----------



## lm1960 (24 Abr 2018 às 16:33)

Boas,
Pelo Bombarral e depois de um amanhecer bastante fresco veio o sol envergonhado, agora está totalmente enfim Roberto com neblina e 18 graus.


----------



## marcoguarda (24 Abr 2018 às 16:34)

Céu completamente nublado aqui na aldeia. A temperatura desceu a pique, parece mesmo aqueles dias de verão em que na costa de Leiria está um frio de rachar e tanto na Figueira da Foz como em Peniche o sol brilha xD


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2018 às 16:40)

17,7 graus e vento a ficar forte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2018 às 17:34)

Observo daqui o céu a ficar muito escuro, possivelmente da trovoada, com ecos amarelo-vermelho, entre o Sardoal e Constancia.
A tarde está bastante amena, mas com muitas poeiras  no ar e fumo provenientes de muitas queimadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 17:35)

Será que se aguenta até Lisboa? 





Já vejo a nebulosidade a nordeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2018 às 17:38)

Aqui a Nortada dava logo um tratamento de choque à célula.

Muito vento, rajadas já na ordem dos 70 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2018 às 17:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Observo daqui o céu a ficar muito escuro, possivelmente da trovoada, com ecos amarelo-vermelho, entre o Sardoal e Constancia.
> A tarde está bastante amena, mas com muitas poeiras  no ar e fumo provenientes de muitas queimadas.


Aqui o tempo mudou completamente desde à meia hora para cá. Até lá estava sol e calor, mas agora o tempo está fechado o ar com névoa e está frio.


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2018 às 18:00)

Grande carga de água em Ferreira do Zêzere, 

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/ferreira-do-zezere-dornes/


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Abr 2018 às 18:05)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com 20ºC, céu com neblina fraca e alguma vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2018 às 18:13)

criz0r disse:


> Grande carga de água em Ferreira do Zêzere,
> 
> http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/ferreira-do-zezere-dornes/



Pois era de prever, tendo em conta o céu bastante escuro, aqui vai caíndo uns pingos que apenas se sentem ao cair na pele.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2018 às 18:15)

Para terem a noção do que se passa por cá, e talvez o IPMA...
Filmado há momentos, apesar de estar habituado pois já são 30 anos a viver aqui, volta e meia consegue-me surpreender tamanha violência repentina.Isto é ao nível do solo, imagino no topo do prédio...


----------



## Sanxito (24 Abr 2018 às 18:23)

Boas. 
Andei o dia todo por Lisboa, parede e Cascais, quando chego a casa vejo que a temperatura máxima foi de 28.9°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2018 às 18:24)

Impressionante, como a tarde mudou de um momento para o outro.
Sigo com 22.3ºC e vento de norte bem fresco, está desagradável lá fora, o céu está um misto de amarelo com cinza, a ficar muito escuro para norte.


----------



## Geopower (24 Abr 2018 às 18:29)

Depois de uma tarde quente e abafada em Glória do Ribatejo começa a ficar muito nublado e vento a aumentar de intensidade (moderado de norte). Sente-se que a temperatura baixou bastante.
Panorâmica para N/NE:


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2018 às 18:31)

Penso estar a cair algum granizo na Albufeira de Castelo de Bode. 

@jonas_87 parece outro mundo. Aqui o vento sopra fraco com rajadas moderadas.

@Pedro1993 está na tua direcção. Só mais um pouco e ainda cá chega cá qualquer coisa .


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Abr 2018 às 18:41)

Parece que vai chover.
19,7ºC céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2018 às 18:42)

A nebulosidade alta daquele conjunto de células já cobre boa parte do céu. Mas nota-se claramente que a brisa marítima está a "matar" tudo:


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2018 às 18:51)

A espectacular bigorna das células de Alvaiázere/Ferreira do Zêzere estende-se já até Lisboa:
















Em meia hora a sua extremidade "viajou" de Santarém à Póvoa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Abr 2018 às 18:55)

Já chove ai @remember ?!!


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2018 às 18:57)

Mas as células geradoras, além de pouco se moverem para SSW com deriva para Oeste, estão a diminuir a actividade. A última DEA foi há cerca de meia hora:


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2018 às 18:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já chove ai @remember ?!!



Nada, mas não sei não, continua muito escuro e sente-se muita humidade no ar.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2018 às 19:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já chove ai @remember ?!!



A precipitação da bigorna não chega ao solo. No radar de Coruche é visível na margem direita da imagem o perfil vertical das células, notando-se claramente a extensa bigorna para sul:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Abr 2018 às 19:01)

StormRic disse:


> Mas as células geradoras, além de pouco se moverem para SSW com deriva para Oeste, estão a diminuir a actividade. A última DEA foi há cerca de meia hora:


Ao menos que traga precipitação  já que aqui não chega mais nada


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2018 às 19:01)

Boas,
Estou em Lisboa, para fechar um negócio.
Alguma nebulosidade, em especial média, mas essa célula não deve cá chegar, a brisa marítima vai acabar por mata—lá.


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2018 às 19:07)

StormRic disse:


> A precipitação da bigorna não chega ao solo. No radar de Coruche é visível na margem direita da imagem o perfil vertical das células, notando-se claramente a extensa bigorna para sul:



Também não me parece, mas continua muito escuro, no radar parece estar a querer escurecer!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2018 às 19:10)

Eu já estou a ver a célula a crescer em altitude. Já se está a aproximar mais, mas duvido que traga chuva...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2018 às 19:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ao menos que traga precipitação  já que aqui não chega mais nada


Espero bem que não, se não ia chover lama... e o carro está lavado.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

por aqui está assim por causa da extensão dessa bigorna






temperatura caiu bem, tive máxima de *29.5ºC* e vou com *18.9ºC*, a máxima foi maior que ontem mas está mais fresco a esta hora comparado a ontem


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2018 às 19:24)

Encoberto em Lisboa também devido à mesma bigorna, ou diga-se conjunto de bigornas que se juntaram todas das células do Centro. 16,5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2018 às 19:31)

O céu mantem-se muito escuro, de um lado tenho o sol a tentar espreitar, e do outro tenho a visão bastante negra, da respectiva bigorna.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2018 às 19:32)

16,2°C , 75%, vento moderado norte entre 20 e 35 Km/h
Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2018 às 19:37)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 parece outro mundo. Aqui o vento sopra fraco com rajadas moderadas.
> .



Ficou tanto vento que até cancelei a volta de bike com amigos. lol
______________

*14,4ºC*
Vento sopra a *45 km/h*.
Bem desagradável lá fora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Abr 2018 às 19:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Espero bem que não, se não ia chover lama... e o carro está lavado.


Eheheh! Fica tranquilo que isto por aqui foi um fiasco tão grande desde Sábado de manhã, que nem uns pingos de lama para amostra!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2018 às 19:54)

N-NE






SE-S


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2018 às 20:11)

Poente poeirento na Póvoa 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2018 às 20:22)

N-NE






SE-S


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2018 às 23:56)

Nortada violenta.
13,8 graus
Vento sopra a 52 km/h.


A 2kms a sul estamos assim...aqui é sempre um bocado pior. O aviso do Ipma começa às 12 de amanhã.  Este vento em Lisboa já tinha feito cair uma série de árvores.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2018 às 01:20)

Alguém me explica de onde veio este vendaval? Era suposto? Está bem forte..Nortada só?


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2018 às 02:30)

pôr do sol de hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 08:27)

Madrugada de loucos por cá, vendaval inacreditável. De momento não tenho dados mas devo ter tido rajadas na ordem dos 90/100 km/h.
Mesmo com 2 janelas fechadas e persiana o vento fazia se ouvir com intensidade, não foi fácil dormir.
A velocidade média de vento também foi muito elevada.
Há uma estação em S.Domingos de Rana que registou rajada máxima de 80 km/h,contudo, nesta parte do concelho os valores são sempre mais elevados.
Os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram uma ocorrência durante a madrugada, tratou se de uma queda de árvore na Malveira da Serra.

A Nortada mantém se muito forte!


----------



## srr (25 Abr 2018 às 08:32)

Noite - Quase tropical .

Marca agora 16.1 graus, com leve brisa.

Muito agradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 09:24)

A estação de referência que uso para o vento, Pai do Vento, Alcabideche registou rajada máxima de 90 km/h eram 3:35 da madrugada. Registaram se dezenas de rajadas acima dos 75 km/h. Posto isto, devo ter tido mesmo rajadas de 100 km/h.
Impressionante, nortada explosiva. Obrigado vertente sul da serra.
Podia perfeitamente criticar o IPMA, mas muitas vezes até modelos de alta resolução não conseguem modelar este fenómeno local. Por exemplo na Malveira terá superado os 100 km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2018 às 10:57)

Esta manha segue já bastante amena.


----------



## undersnite (25 Abr 2018 às 11:37)

Boas,
solinho e fresquinho, como se quer. 17ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2018 às 12:18)

Aqui vento fraco a rajada máxima não foi ainda alem dos *27km/h*

Mínima de *14,1ºC*

Agora muita poeira e *22,1ºC* com vento quase nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2018 às 14:55)

A tarde segue amena, com 26ºC actuais, sente-se também uma leve brisa, que não deixa aquecer mais.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Abr 2018 às 15:43)

Boa tarde, que belos dia de verão, ontem a máxima foi de 29.5ºC, hoje está um pouco mais fresco, 27.2ºC e ainda muita poeira.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Abr 2018 às 15:53)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 25.2°c e 50%HR, após máxima de 26.1°c pelas 15:09.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (25 Abr 2018 às 16:10)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *16,3ºC *
Máxima: *26,3ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *13,6ºC *
Máxima: *22,2ºC *

Dia solarengo e mais fresco que ontem, mas ainda com alguma poeira. O vento tem soprado fraco de NW. 

T. Atual: *21,7ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 19:18)

Boas,

Sigo com nortada violenta e 14,4ºC.

Esta manhã o painel informativo na A16, aqui nas traseiras de casa, que por acaso, é exactamente o troço mais ventoso de toda A16.
O carro abanava como varas verdes...




image hosting no sign up

Os bombeiros de Alcabideche seguem com 2 ocorrências.





A estação de referência, Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.
Foi um massacre, os dados falam por si...
A estação está off já ha varias horas, espero que regresse o quanto antes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2018 às 19:40)

O rio Almonda segue ainda com um bom caudal, nesta tarde amena.


----------



## belem (25 Abr 2018 às 19:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sigo com nortada violenta e 14,4ºC.
> 
> ...



Hoje de manhã a conduzir na CREL (A9), o vento era tal, que um carro de 1350 kgs (sem contar com o peso de 2 pessoas adultas), parecia que tinha um peso de uma bicicleta e foram necessárias algumas correções com o volante (devido a oscilações inacreditáveis...).


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 19:44)

belem disse:


> Hoje de manhã a conduzir na CREL (A9), o vento era tal, que um carro de 1350 kgs (sem contar com o peso de 2 pessoas adultas), parecia que tinha um peso de uma bicicleta e foram necessárias algumas correções com o volante (devido a oscilações inacreditáveis...).



Acredito, torna-se sem dúvida perigoso todo este vento.
Nem imagino conduzir uma mota, deve ser um tormento.


----------



## remember (25 Abr 2018 às 19:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sigo com nortada violenta e 14,4ºC.
> 
> ...



Andei por aí hoje, que tareia de vento  Fui à lagoa azul e à barragem do rio da mula, não se podia na barragem, ainda estava pior que na lagoa azul, mas adorei o passeio, mesmo assim!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 19:53)

remember disse:


> Andei por aí hoje, que tareia de vento  Fui à lagoa azul e à barragem do rio da mula, não se podia na barragem, ainda estava pior que na lagoa azul, mas adorei o passeio, mesmo assim!



Tenho muitos dias destes por cá.
Sim na barragem da Mula faz muito vento, aquilo é muito exposto, a nortada entra pelo vale a dentro com alguma violência.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Abr 2018 às 19:56)

Boa tarde!
Que ventania doida! Hoje na A5 também tive que dar uns toques no volante porque o carro simplesmente guinava com as rajadas mais fortes...e estavam 4 pessoas comigo. Impressionante!
Por Carnaxide, o vento lá vai soprando por vezes com rajadas mais fortes, mas parece estar a acalmar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Abr 2018 às 20:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Que ventania doida! Hoje na A5 também tive que dar uns toques no volante porque o carro simplesmente guinava com as rajadas mais fortes...e estavam 4 pessoas comigo. Impressionante!
> Por Carnaxide, o vento lá vai soprando por vezes com rajadas mais fortes, mas parece estar a acalmar.


Aqui está muito pouco vento...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 20:10)

Nortada acelerar cada vez mais. A serra está com um capacete imponente.
Estou mesmo curioso com os valores da estação do Pai do Vento, nunca mais fica online.
A estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais já teve  esta tarde uma rajada de praticamente 70 km/h o que representa um valor muito elevado para aquela estação, faço ideia por estas bandas...


----------



## lm1960 (25 Abr 2018 às 21:02)

Boas,

Os "antigos" diziam que este vento trazia mudança significativa de tempo, "vai buscar calor"...será ??


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 21:23)

Nova ocorrência há coisa de  minutos. 



image upload no size limit


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 22:01)

Que power!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Abr 2018 às 22:22)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por aqui dia de Verão com 24.3°c de máxima ,nortada moderada, e com uma rajada máxima de 28km/h! Ou seja, um dia muito agradável ️

Sigo com 15.7°c, e espero que o panorama mude, porque este Abril sim, já tem muitas semelhanças com Abril de 2017 , e isto muitos dias seguidos já não é nada bom! Supostamente estamos na Primavera, mas não parece nada

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 22:38)

Isto está a ganhar proporções algo perigosas. Rajada de 93 km h. A estação já está a contar precipitação devido ao vento, nunca tinha acontecido. 
Estou neste momento com rajadas de 100 km/h na boa.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 22:55)

Rajada de 98 km/h.
La fora está brutal. 
Desde que faço seguimento por cá é o momento com nortada mais violenta.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Abr 2018 às 23:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isto está a ganhar proporções algo perigosas. Rajada de 93 km h. A estação já está a contar precipitação devido ao vento, nunca tinha acontecido.
> Estou neste momento com rajadas de 100 km/h na boa.


As diferenças para aqui são tão abismais, que parece que estas a 300 ou 400klm de distância, incrível! 

Que corra tudo bem

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 23:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> As diferenças para aqui são tão abismais, que parece que estas a 300 ou 400klm de distância, incrível!
> 
> Que corra tudo bem
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Verdade, isto é um fenómeno local daí os registos brutais, mas hoje está a passar as marcas. Infelizmente não há mais membros nesta zona e sou sempre dos poucos a reportar estes vendavais extremos. Obrigado. Esta zona tem algum poder de encaixe, mas lá está não há milagres, possivelmente é a noite com mais nortada dos últimos 6 ou 7 anos, é obra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Abr 2018 às 23:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, isto é um fenómeno local daí os registos brutais, mas hoje está a passar as marcas. Infelizmente não há mais membros nesta zona e sou sempre dos poucos a reportar estes vendavais extremos.


Dos fenómenos mais localizados que conheço no nosso Pais, merecia um estudo muito profundo, acho que só o efeito topográfico da serra de Sintra não explica tudo

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 23:21)

Explica muito, pois do lado de lá da serra não existe quase vento nenhum.
A vento ganha força ao descer a vertente sul, o facto estar perto do ponto ocidental também ajuda.
Já cheguei apanhar mais vento à cota 250 do que a cota 400 Mts, por exemplo. Isto é muito complexo para os modelos preverem.
Há alguns estudos cheguei a partilhar aqui no fórum.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 23:26)

Isto vai dar molho... Rajada de 97 km/h.
Tenho tudo fechado só ouço estalos lá fora.


Desculpem tantos posts, mas a situação é extrema.


----------



## criz0r (25 Abr 2018 às 23:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dos fenómenos mais localizados que conheço no nosso Pais, merecia um estudo muito profundo, acho que só o efeito topográfico da serra de Sintra não explica tudo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Há uns tempos, ainda se falou aqui pelo  fórum em fazer um crowdfunding e apostar numa estação meteorológica naquela zona. Tenho a certeza que seriam obtidos registos de fazer inveja aos do IPMA e uma boa oportunidade para se estudar melhor este assunto.

Por aqui tudo tranquilo, a rajada máxima ficou-se pelos 42km/h.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (25 Abr 2018 às 23:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isto vai dar molho... Rajada de 97 km/h.
> Tenho tudo fechado só ouço estalos lá fora.
> 
> 
> Desculpem tantos posts, mas a situação é extrema.


Na Peninha devem andar pelos 100km/h ? O arpėge acertou em cheio na previsão.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 23:38)

criz0r disse:


> Na Peninha devem andar pelos 100km/h ? O arpėge acertou em cheio na previsão.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk



@criz0r 100 km/h tenho eu aqui na minha rua. lol
O Arpege falhou pois para eu ter 100 km/h aqui, houve rajadas de 120 km/h noutra localidades.
Compreendo que surja logo na cabeça a Peninha, mas  acho fabuloso uma estação à cota 78 mts registar rajadas de 93 km/h , 97 km/h e 98 km/h.
Na Peninha até pode não estar tão extremo, pois esta la nevoeiro cerrado devido ao capacete, por vezes as cotas abaixo é que levam forte e feio. Um dia que a malta se reúna para as medições irás perceber melhor isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2018 às 23:49)

Bombeiros de Cascais a terem as primeiras ocorrências.


----------



## criz0r (26 Abr 2018 às 00:06)

@jonas_87 sim é verdade, o Arpége colocou ontem uma previsão de rajadas até 80km/h mas essa zona continua ser um autêntico quebra-cabeças para os modelos.
Não sei se não será mesmo um fenómeno único no nosso País ou pelo menos desconheço outro local que seja tão propício a nortadas desse calibre.
A ultima vez que estive ai perto, foi precisamente num dia de vento forte e tive dificuldade em segurar o carro na A5. Era com cada guinada de lado..


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2018 às 00:31)

Ana? Bruno? Emma?? Não...NORTADA brutal, incrivel a velocidade constante do vento que está.


----------



## PacificMoon (26 Abr 2018 às 01:44)

Viva a todos! Assustador o vento  velocidade é tremenda e constante. Nunca vi nada assim nem nos piores temporais que passaram por Sintra.
Pela zona do Linhó uma árvore gigante  caiu de tarde. A continuar assim vai haver mais estragos por esta zona


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2018 às 01:53)

Temporal aqui a Norte do concelho de Alenquer, o vento está incrível...pena que nao tenho como medir rajadas...mas, é constante e com muita força!!


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2018 às 02:17)

aqui deste lado do Tejo está vento quase nulo (2km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2018 às 07:30)

PacificMoon disse:


> Viva a todos! Assustador o vento  velocidade é tremenda e constante. Nunca vi nada assim nem nos piores temporais que passaram por Sintra.
> Pela zona do Linhó uma árvore gigante  caiu de tarde. A continuar assim vai haver mais estragos por esta zona


Boas,

De facto isto está/esteve uma brutalidade, em termos de nortada não tenho dúvida que é das mais violentas dos últimos anos.
Ainda agora estava à janela(fechada), a ver o vendaval lá fora, por cá continua muito muito forte. O problema da nossa zona é sem dúvida o comportamento do vento, pois tanto velocidade média como rajada apresentam valores extremos, basicamente resumo isto numa palavra: massacre.
Acho que nem preciso fazer o seguimento da nortada este ano, pois já tenho rajada máxima de 98,1 km/h. Lol
Tenho pessoal amigo na Malveira da Serra, faço ideia por lá, vou tentar perceber como estão as coisas. Aquela terra então, verdadeiro epicentro da nortada violenta.
______

@Ricardo Carvalho  espreita este estudo dos anos 80 feito pela Dra.Maria João Alcoforado, está excelente.
Alguns excertos.




imgurl




post a picture




image hosting 30 mb


Link:  Estudo completo http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/view/2075/1749


----------



## remember (26 Abr 2018 às 09:53)

Bom dia, conforme tinha dito anteriormente senti  e bem o vento por aquela zona, nunca tinha visto nada assim.
Para "aguçar" a curiosidade da malta, vou deixar ai algumas fotos  de ontem na Lagoa Azul!

















Passei por qualquer coisa que dizia Janes, aquilo é que era ver as árvores a abanar


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2018 às 10:07)

A estação ficou novamente online.
Ontem rajada máxima: *98,1 km/h *(23:02)
Hoje rajada máxima: *98,1 km/h* (00:15)

Valores excepcionais.
Os bombeiros tiveram 11 ocorrências, este evento noutra zonas causava o caos certamente.

@remember  Belas fotos!
Passaste em Janes, essa aldeia na parte alta também é dos pontos mais ventosos aqui do concelho.


----------



## remember (26 Abr 2018 às 10:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação ficou novamente online.
> Ontem rajada máxima: *98,1 km/h *(23:02)
> Hoje rajada máxima: *98,1 km/h* (00:15)
> 
> ...



Obrigado, sim as árvores levavam uma "tareia" de vento, passei também pela Quinta do Pisão, costumas ir para lá andar de bicicleta?


----------



## criz0r (26 Abr 2018 às 12:55)

Boa tarde,

O dia segue tranquilo e a máxima já vai disparada nos 22,9ºC.
Aguardamos por essa instabilidade do fim de semana para limpar a poeirada dos últimos dias.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Abr 2018 às 14:38)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 24.2°c e 58%HR. 
O vento por aqui sopra fraco. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2018 às 15:51)

Aqui o vento é nulo ou fraco a praticamente a dias seguidos...

Mínima de *13.2ºC*

Hoje o dia está mais quente que ontem! máxima até agora de *25,7ºC*.. ao contrario do que dizem os burros dos jornalistas que falam que hoje ja descia em todo o pais 6ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Abr 2018 às 16:11)

criz0r disse:


> Há uns tempos, ainda se falou aqui pelo  fórum em fazer um crowdfunding e apostar numa estação meteorológica naquela zona. Tenho a certeza que seriam obtidos registos de fazer inveja aos do IPMA e uma boa oportunidade para se estudar melhor este assunto.
> Por aqui tudo tranquilo, a rajada máxima ficou-se pelos 42km/h.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel Amador (26 Abr 2018 às 17:52)

Dia de Primavera old school, com vento e temperaturas a rondar os 20 graus. Alguma poeira na atmosfera como se verifica nas fotos obtidas num monumento esquecido mas que lembra uma parte fulcral da nossa história, as Invasões Francesas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (26 Abr 2018 às 18:04)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *12,2ºC *
Máxima: *22,4ºC *
Mais um dia primaveril, mas desta vez sem poeirada   O vento tem soprado fraco de NW desde ontem à tarde e não me apercebi de qualquer vendaval durante a noite... deve ter sido um fenómeno bastante localizado. 

T. Atual: *20,7ºC* 
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 5,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2018 às 19:38)

Hoje foi mais um dia identico ao de ontem, bastante ameno e com uma leve brisa, agora em cerca de 15 minutos, das 18:45 ás 19 horas, desceram 3ºC, de 22 para 19ºC.

Esta tarde observei muitos campos completamente alagados com água, talvez mais de 50 cm de altura de água e em grandes extensões de terra, vi também uma estrada rural bastante inclinada, em que se via a água a correr pela estrada abaixo, sinónimo de muita água nos solos.

Mal cai a noite, as rãs e sapos ouvem-se a cantar.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Abr 2018 às 21:43)

Boa noite. 
A temperatura lá vai descendo, sigo com 14.7°c e 73%HR. O vento é nulo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2018 às 00:14)

O dia foi muito quente, mais que ontem...máxima de *25,7ºC*

Agora está mais frio em relação aos outros dias, estão *13,2ºC *e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2018 às 11:31)

Boas,

A nortada agressiva lá acalmou, mas apenas ontem à noite por volta das 21horas,inclusive os bombeiros ainda tiveram uma ocorrência, queda de árvore em Alcoitão.
@RStorm, sim isto é localizado, aliás sempre o foi, faz parte do clima desta zona. 
@remember sim, costumo passar pela Quinta do Pisão de bike, dá me jeito pois é relativamente perto de casa, e trata-se de uma das entradas para a serra.

________

Enquadrando geograficamente os valores das rajadas,aquela área azul é a área de nortada violenta.
Como já aqui disse foi provavelmente uma das nortadas mais violentas dos ultimos 6/7 anos.
É um fenómeno incrível, que felizmente todos anos posso testemunhar e partilhar neste espaço.
Houve dezenas e dezenas de rajadas acima de 75 km/h e horas e horas com velocidade sustentada de 50/60 km/h com picos extremos de 75 km/h.
No meu telhado tive certamente rajada máxima de 100-115 km/h.
Tive dificuldades em dormir nas duas madrugadas, parece surreal, mas é mesmo verdade, o barulho do vendaval incomodava muito.


----------



## MSantos (27 Abr 2018 às 11:48)

Bom dia!

Dia muito cinzento em Leiria, por agora está a chuviscar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Abr 2018 às 11:48)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui já chuvisca...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2018 às 12:12)

Ontem, após vários anos sem sucesso, finalmente apareceu uma estação meteorológica da minha zona no WU! Foi grande a alegria quando vi aquela bolinha no mapa, mas rapidamente desvaneceu-se. Ao consultar os dados, percebi logo que não eram fidedignos, talvez à excepção da temperatura mínima (sempre dá para ir comparando com a minha, hoje registou 11,5ºC e eu tive 11,4ºC eheh).

Hoje pude confirmar as minhas suspeitas: instalação muito deficiente (quer na própria instalação, quer na localização - está à janela de um 2º andar num prédio de 4 andares).


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Abr 2018 às 12:36)

Por aqui cai chuva fraca mas persistente há meia hora... é uma boa rega!


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Abr 2018 às 12:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem, após vários anos sem sucesso, finalmente apareceu uma estação meteorológica da minha zona no WU! Foi grande a alegria quando vi aquela bolinha no mapa, mas rapidamente desvaneceu-se. Ao consultar os dados, percebi logo que não eram fidedignos, talvez à excepção da temperatura mínima (sempre dá para ir comparando com a minha, hoje registou 11,5ºC e eu tive 11,4ºC eheh).
> 
> Hoje pude confirmar as minhas suspeitas: instalação muito deficiente (quer na própria instalação, quer na localização - está à janela de um 2º andar num prédio de 4 andares).


Radiation shield cor de laranja?


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2018 às 13:05)

Boas

Mínima de* 11,2ºC*

Agora palha e *19,9ºC* com vento quase nulo


----------



## lm1960 (27 Abr 2018 às 13:24)

Pelo Bombarral cai miudinha desde as 11:00 mas molha, a temperatura baixou um bocado.


----------



## david 6 (27 Abr 2018 às 14:21)

19.9ºC dia com muitas nuvens hoje, amanhã volta a chuvinha


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2018 às 14:27)

Alguma morrinha quase imperceptível por cá.
A serra já "desapareceu" algum tempo, por lá deve estar a chuviscar e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Abr 2018 às 15:18)

Boa tarde, dia bem mais fresco, 19.6ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## RStorm (27 Abr 2018 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *12,1ºC *
Máxima: *18,8ºC *

Dia fresco com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de N.
Venha a chuvinha  

T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2018 às 18:31)

O dia de hoje já foi mais fresco, também devido ao vento fraco.
Que venha lá mais essa chuvinha para a amanhã.


----------



## criz0r (27 Abr 2018 às 18:38)

Boas,

0 de chuva por aqui e muito sol por agora. 
A mínima já foi mais fria e ficou-se pelos *12,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2018 às 21:12)

Boas,

Sigo com *12,1ºC*
O Gfs mete instabilidade para amanhã, vamos ver...


Ainda sobre o episódio de nortada violenta que assolou esta zona, a minha mãe contou-me que na aldeia de Murches relativamente perto daqui, o vento arrancou as placas do gradeamento de uma vivenda.
Pessoal amigo também me contou que houve estragos na Malveira da Serra, em persianas/portadas/claraboias e para-raios de algumas casas. Enfim, foi muito violento.
____________


Deixo 3 fotos de ontem tiradas no vale do rio lizandro, junto à aldeia do Carvalhal, Mafra.
Zona espectacular, muita água levava a rio, a própria rede hidrográfica também estava repleta de água.
Este vale é um recanto incrível, vi bastante fauna, desde garças reais,guarda-rios,corvos,cobras, cágados e algumas espécies de peixes.




image upload




upload pictures free


----------



## jamestorm (28 Abr 2018 às 09:43)

O Dia acordou com bastante sol aqui em Alenquer, não há sinais de chuva...13 grau para já.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 09:47)

jamestorm disse:


> O Dia acordou com bastante sol aqui em Alenquer, não há sinais de chuva...13 grau para já.


Bom dia! Aqui o dia começou igual, mas entretanto já fechou... ela vem aí.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Abr 2018 às 10:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Aqui o dia começou igual, mas entretanto já fechou... ela vem aí.



Deve estar a vir daí, já chegou aqui tb alguma nebulosidade, ma o sol ainda é dominante..14ªC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Abr 2018 às 10:30)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por aqui (Azeitão) o dia começou com sol e assim continua, mas não se deixem enganar, mais logo teremos alguma instabilidade de volta, e a dita precipitação associada à mesma não espero um acumulado significativo, dentro dos *4mm* para o dia de hoje, vamos ver! Mas será ótimo porque isto já aqueceu bem nos últimos dias ,e assim teremos reposição de níveis de humidade no solo  Por Sesimbra neste momento estão *15,7ºc* e vento fraco de *NW!* Chuviscou por volta das 7.30H, e acumulou *0.3mm*


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Abr 2018 às 12:32)

Bom dia

Dia começou com sol e chuva ao mesmo tempo, entretanto evoluiu para estas formações de stratocumulos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 12:35)

Boa tarde a todos! O radar já mostra chuva e até alguns ecos amarelos em Cascais, Sintra e Amadora. Confirma-se? Obrigado!


----------



## rozzo (28 Abr 2018 às 12:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! O radar já mostra chuva e até alguns ecos amarelos em Cascais, Sintra e Amadora. Confirma-se? Obrigado!


Sim, pela amadora já alguma chuva moderada. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 12:48)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, pela amadora já alguma chuva moderada.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


Obrigado!


----------



## criz0r (28 Abr 2018 às 12:59)

Boas,

Até 3feira estarei a reportar de Leiria. 
Aqui pela cidade Lis ainda não chove mas o céu está a tornar-se muito nublado. 

Durante a manhã ainda caiu um aguaceiro moderado em Almada que acumulou 0,3mm.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2018 às 13:08)

Dia bem fresco, tendo em conta que estamos no final de Abril.
T.actual: *12,8ºC*
Acumulado: *0,5 mm
*
Mancha de precipitação ao largo da costa, a deslocar-se no sentido O-E.
Não tarda vai chover como deve de ser.


----------



## Tonton (28 Abr 2018 às 13:21)

Fortíssimo aguaceiro com granizo pequeno por aqui!!!


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2018 às 13:22)

Recomeço da chuva, Póvoa 
A5








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2018 às 13:41)

Aberta no IC19, e célula com base interessante  vista da 2a circular, para NW














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2018 às 13:44)

IC 19, W









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (28 Abr 2018 às 14:08)

Ja vai pingando aqui a norte de Alenquer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 14:27)

Começou a chover de forma moderada agora...


----------



## criz0r (28 Abr 2018 às 15:06)

Chove moderado em Leiria. De Almada os meus familiares reportam trovoada.


Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (28 Abr 2018 às 15:13)

criz0r disse:


> Chove moderado em Leiria. De Almada os meus familiares reportam trovoada.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


Por aqui ainda não ouvi nada


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Abr 2018 às 15:25)

Talvez esta linha de instabilidade traga mais animação do que estava a espera 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (28 Abr 2018 às 15:37)

A descarregar bem pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer....Céu bem carregado.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (28 Abr 2018 às 15:39)

Chuva certinha ha 20 minutos aqui por Almada


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Abr 2018 às 15:42)

Boa tarde, por aqui ainda não chove e estão 15.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Abr 2018 às 15:42)

Aguaceiro em Coruche


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Abr 2018 às 16:00)

Já chove, começou bem! Chuva moderada Céu bem carregado








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (28 Abr 2018 às 16:04)

Por aqui ja parou de chover


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 16:24)

Que boa rega temos tido por aqui, chuva sempre persistente e moderada...


----------



## Thomar (28 Abr 2018 às 16:33)

Por aqui choveu durante uns 30 minutos com todas as fases, chuvisco, chuva fraca, chuva moderada, chuva forte. Foi uma bela rega.
A temperatura deu um tombo, agora apenas *+11,5ºC.*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Abr 2018 às 16:43)

0,6mm grande fartura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2018 às 16:44)

Por aqui sigo com aguaceiros moderados desde as 15 horas, mas que bela rega.


----------



## david 6 (28 Abr 2018 às 16:45)

antes da chuva tinha este aspecto:







agora para o lado de Coruche está assim: (quando abalei de lá estava a começar a chover forte lá) aqui chove fraco


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2018 às 16:57)

Chove fraco a moderado aqui o acumulado vai em 2,4mm e a temperatura de 11,2℃

Trovoada claro que é mentira...o costume


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 17:45)

Aqui a chuva fraca a moderada mas persistente continua sem parar.

Edit: Já não chove fraco, cai moderada a forte...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2018 às 17:54)

Aqui a chuva parou agora, mas já se sente bem o arrefecimento das temperaturas máximas.


----------



## RStorm (28 Abr 2018 às 19:08)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *10,4ºC *
Máxima: *17,8ºC *

O dia começou com sol e poucas nuvens, que acabou por dar lugar a uma tarde de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, que renderam até agora *1,8 mm*. 

T. Atual: *11,8ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: 7,9 Km/h / W


----------



## Aspvl (28 Abr 2018 às 19:19)

Tempo a escurecer bastante por São Pedro de Moel!


----------



## david 6 (28 Abr 2018 às 19:23)

volta a chover  11.5ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 19:39)

Aqui continua a chover, ultimamente mais fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2018 às 19:53)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam, os solos continuam a absorver toda a água.


----------



## RStorm (28 Abr 2018 às 19:56)

Aguaceiro fraco com pingos grossos  
O céu está bastante tempestuoso e parece-me haver movimentos de rotação nalgumas nuvens.


----------



## Geopower (28 Abr 2018 às 20:35)

Tarde com dois períodos de chuva em Lisboa. 10.5°C. Vista para sul a partir de Telheiras:


----------



## Aspvl (28 Abr 2018 às 20:36)

Há pouco passaram aqui por cima uns ecos amarelos e pouco choveu e agora que o radar pouco ou nada mostra... chove muito!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 20:40)

Aspvl disse:


> Há pouco passaram aqui por cima uns ecos amarelos e pouco choveu e agora que o radar pouco ou nada mostra... chove muito!


Sim, confirmo. Aqui ficou muito escuro e começou a chover mais forte à 15 min.


----------



## marcoguarda (28 Abr 2018 às 20:42)

Verdade, aqui em Leiria chove bastante! Belo começo da feira de maio!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2018 às 21:21)

Apesar de ter parado de chover á pouco, os grilos já estão na sua valente cantoria, que até os oiço dentro de casa, como se estivesse na rua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 21:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Apesar de ter parado de chover á pouco, os grilos já estão na sua valente cantoria, que até os oiço dentro de casa, como se estivesse na rua.


Olha aqui ainda não parou e neste momento chove forte!


----------



## Aspvl (28 Abr 2018 às 21:43)

Trovoada!!

Edit (22h02): Passados 5 min desta descarga começou a chover forte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Abr 2018 às 21:47)

Está fresquinho lá fora! 9.2°c Sente.se bem o ar pós-frontal, apesar da fraca intensidade por aqui! De tarde tive direito a uma boa rega! 5.1mm Vamos ver se ainda me calha mais qualquer coisa na lotaria

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2018 às 22:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Está fresquinho lá fora! 9.2°c Sente.se bem o ar pós-frontal, apesar da fraca intensidade por aqui! De tarde tive direito a uma boa rega! 5.1mm Vamos ver se ainda me calha mais qualquer coisa na lotaria
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Embora esteja em Lisboa, o penico da minha estação ainda levou com 8.5mm, e com um tombo brutal na temperatura quando começou a chover.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 22:33)

Neste momento não chove mas já vem aí mais...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Abr 2018 às 22:40)

mr. phillip disse:


> Embora esteja em Lisboa, o penico da minha estação ainda levou com 8.5mm, e com um tombo brutal na temperatura quando começou a chover.


Levaste com eco amarelo/alaranjado mesmo em cima, aqui foi de raspão  Se aqui já choveu bem, por ai deve ter chovido ainda melhor! Grande parte do meu acumulado 4mm! Foi feito em apenas meia-hora! Não consegui ver o rain rate , porque tenho a estação sem estar a reportar dados para o WU! Ver se consigo por isto a reportar outra vez  esta semana! Neste momento tenho 8.7°c  
Muito frio , dado que estamos no final de Abril.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Abr 2018 às 23:04)

Boa noite, por aqui uma manhã bastante agradável, já a tarde bem fria, mas de pouca chuva! 2.54mm
Sigo com 9.7ºC e 83% de HR, que grizo, quase no fim do mês...


----------



## manganao (28 Abr 2018 às 23:16)

trovoada


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2018 às 23:37)

Aqui foi apenas 3,6mm mas também não contava com mais... dia frio


----------



## Candy (29 Abr 2018 às 01:05)

Granizada na zona da Venda do Pinheiro!


----------



## squidward (29 Abr 2018 às 01:13)

Aguaceiro forte por Unhos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Abr 2018 às 01:41)

Madrugada de pós-frontal 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia a todos! Aguaceiros fortes este momento...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2018 às 09:35)

Bom dia, aqui toda a madrugada foi bem regada por aguaceiros fracos a moderados, ainda acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro agora mesmo.

acumulado de 5.08 mm.


----------



## Thomar (29 Abr 2018 às 10:04)

Ainda há bocado caiu um aguaceiro curto mas intenso com granizo no fim. 
Finalmente vi granizo decente por aqui, a dimensão do granizo variava entre os 4 mm e os 6 mm.


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2018 às 10:29)

Forte aguaceiro


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2018 às 10:33)

Trovoada


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2018 às 10:54)




----------



## dvieira (29 Abr 2018 às 10:57)

Chuva forte com grande carga de granizo neste momento.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Abr 2018 às 11:04)

Bom dia. 
Pelas 9 horas caiu um aguaceiro forte por aqui. Sigo com 4.6 mm acumulados, tendo ontem registado mais 3.4 mm. 
A temperatura mínima foi de 9.6°c, e agora sigo com 13.0°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2018 às 11:17)

O céu está a escurecer muito novamente, e o vento moderado também se faz sentir.


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2018 às 11:55)

aguaceiro interessante  com muito vento este, rajada de *40.6km/h* agora


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2018 às 12:58)

Boas, 

Ontem acumulou 6 mm
Hoje o acumulado segue nos 3 mm. 

O acumulado mensal sobe então para os 146 mm.


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2018 às 13:40)

Alguns bons aguaceiros de madrugada e ate meio da manha..granizo nem em sonhos aqui o vejo igual as trovoadas...

Acumulados hoje *5,6mm* e o total do mês está em *108,2mm
*
Agora muito sol e temperatura um pouco mais alta *15,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2018 às 13:45)

cortina de chuva


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2018 às 15:41)

A tarde aqui continua com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2018 às 18:10)

Mais um aguaceiro agora.... esta tarde já foram alguns e tem chovido bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2018 às 18:38)

O céu está a escurecer muito novamente, mas desta vez traz o 1º aguaceiro desta tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Abr 2018 às 18:58)

Aguaceiros renderam *8,6 mm*, nada mau. *173,5 mm *

Mínima baixa:* 7,1ºC*
Máxima também: *15,4ºC*

A tendência para o início de Maio é o mesmo padrão que se tem estabelecido ao longo do ano, temperaturas abaixo da média.


----------



## RStorm (29 Abr 2018 às 19:47)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *9,2ºC *
Máxima: *15,6ºC *
Acumulado do dia até agora: *5,4 mm *

Dia bem fresco com sol, algumas nuvens e aguaceiros durante a madrugada. O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de NW. 

T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: 6,3 Km/h / NW


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Abr 2018 às 20:15)

Boa tarde, aqui o acumulado foi de 3.6mm e dia fresco e de muito vento.


----------



## Branquinho (29 Abr 2018 às 21:14)

A pouco a passar por Coimbra


----------



## Branquinho (29 Abr 2018 às 21:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2018 às 22:52)

Chove bastante aqui. A célula é gordinha...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2018 às 23:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove bastante aqui. A célula é gordinha...


Tem chovido bem esta noite, os aguaceiros fortes sucedem-se.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Abr 2018 às 23:57)

Grande carga agora por Alenquer


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2018 às 00:55)

aguaceiro fraco *9ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2018 às 00:59)

Aqui noite calma sem nada de chuva assim como todo o dia, tirando madrugada e inicio da manhã, rendeu 5,6mm .. 

Máxima de 16,3℃

Agora 10,4℃


----------



## jamestorm (30 Abr 2018 às 01:38)

continua a chover bem por aqui, belas cargas alternada com chuva mais fraca!


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2018 às 11:28)

Boas

Mínima de *9,7ºC*
Acumulados *1,8mm* de madrugada...

Precipitação total de Abril *110,0mm*

Agora 17,6ºC com alguma palha e sol


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2018 às 14:59)

Boa tarde 
Céu de cumulus mediocris/congestus e aguaceiros fracos. Vento de WNW.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Abr 2018 às 15:11)

Boa Tarde

Não sei se mais alguém viu, mas formou-se uma pequena funnel cloud a NW do Montijo há uns minutos atrás  Eu ia a conduzir e infelizmente não pude tirar fotografia


----------



## RStorm (30 Abr 2018 às 15:17)

Chove fraco com rajadas de vento.


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2018 às 15:22)

cortina de chuva para os lados da Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Abr 2018 às 15:31)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Últimas duas madrugadas de Abril marcadas por aguaceiros fracos a moderados! Desde a meia-noite acumulado de* 2.8mm* e Abril deve.se ficar por aqui! Em trinta dias, choveu dezasseis, o que traduziu em acumulado* 88.3mm*, bem acima da média  O ano de 2018 segue com *354.8mm* 
As temperaturas andam baixas para a altura do ano , e assim devem continuar nos próximos dias! Na quarta-feira teremos a chuvinha de regresso!

Tatual: *17.2ºc* e vento moderado de* SW*


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2018 às 15:41)

belas cortinas de chuva agora












também a chegar algo aqui, já cai uns pingos:


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2018 às 15:52)

está lhe a dar bem para aquele lado, Glória do Ribatejo a ter sorte hoje:







por aqui começa a chover fraco e penso que não vai passar disso


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2018 às 16:10)

ainda o tal, seguimento da evolução dele 







por aqui foi aquela chuva fraca mas deu para molhar o chão, já está a parar


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Abr 2018 às 16:19)

A mesma célula vista entre Azervadinha e Couço.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2018 às 17:04)

Desde a madrugada que tem caído alguns aguaceiros pontuais.
De resto o céu tem permanecido sempre nublado.


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2018 às 17:08)

mais um aguaceiro fraco agora, na "Fajarda Norte" (no outro lado do vale ) está a chover mais, vejo tudo esbranquiçado para aquele lado


----------



## david 6 (30 Abr 2018 às 17:29)

Vim a Coruche o aguaceiro perseguiu me, mas cheguei primeiro , começou a chover na vila agora


----------



## RStorm (30 Abr 2018 às 18:04)

Mínima: *9,5ºC *
Máxima: *17,2ºC *

Dia ameno com muitas nuvens e aguaceiros durante a madrugada e um a meio da tarde, que renderam *2,1* *mm.* 

Tal como já tinha referido, hoje pelas 15h ao sair do trabalho avistei uma célula em aproximação de oeste e esta apresentava alguns movimentos de rotação. Fiquei de olho nela e a determinada altura vi então um funil semelhante ao de um tornado no quadrante NW, mais concretamente na direção do Samouco/ Rio Tejo. Mas infelizmente como ia conduzir não pude fazer registo fotográfico  De qualquer maneira das maneiras deixo aqui a descrição: não tocou no solo e "desceu" pouco em relação à nuvem-base.

Despeço-me então de Abril com *90 mm* e *18* dias de chuva, muito bom  Veremos como se comporta o mês de Maio 

T. Atual: *15,7ºC*
HR: 62%
Vento: W / 5,6 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Abr 2018 às 18:33)

Fim-de-semana passado na zona de Salir do Porto.

Manhã de sábado agradável, com Sol mas algum vento. A partir da hora de almoço, o tempo piorou significativamente e foram horas seguidas de chuva intensa, apenas interrompida por breves momentos esporádicos. A partir sensivelmente das 19h a chuva cessou e começou o período de aguaceiros. De noite, 2 relâmpagos  (relativamente perto) seguidos de trovões. Umas 2 horas depois, forte aguaceiro com muito granizo, com diâmetro a atingir os 5mm (ou mais).

No Domingo, alguns aguaceiros de manhã, mas a partir das 10h o tempo foi melhorando e de tarde o céu tornou-se praticamente limpo, com o Sol já a queimar bastante, apesar de a temperatura não ter ultrapassado os 20ºC.

Algumas fotos deste fim-de-semana  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/s-martinho-salir-do-porto.9737


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Abr 2018 às 19:26)

Belas pipocas para este. Pela capital céu quase limpo e bastante fresco para o último dia de Abril. 

Raios de sol já passam bem os 270° de ângulo, diria estar perto dos 285°. Pôr do sol já quase às 20h30.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2018 às 20:25)

Grandes formações nebulosas sobre toda a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, o resto do céu estava praticamente limpo, isto foi o que observei ainda antes do por-do-sol.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Abr 2018 às 20:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Grandes formações nebulosas sobre toda a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, o resto do céu estava praticamente limpo, isto foi o que observei ainda antes do por-do-sol.


Olá! Sim aqui estão nuvens escuras mas não chove. Daqui também se vêem os pirocumulus na zona de Coimbra... são enormes e com desenvolvimento vertical apreciável.


----------



## Manuel Amador (30 Abr 2018 às 20:46)

Dia de Primavera, mais um, que começou novamente com chuva e sol, as temperaturas  mantêm-se  anormalmente baixas para finais de Abril, é o único factor estranho. As 2  primeiras fotos na zona de Santarém cerca das 17:00 com célula a leste, as restantes obtidas agora e reflectem a instabilidade meteorologia actual.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2018 às 21:44)

Boas,

T.actual *11,1ºC*
_________

Ora bem estando no final do mês, e tendo em conta que tivemos novamente o mês bem chuvoso aqui vai:


Alcabideche, Cascais : Nos ultimos *64 dias*, houve precipitação em *43 dias,* acumulando *324 mm. 
7,5 mm *de média diários.
Ulgueira,Sintra: Nos ultimos *64 dias*, houve precipitação em *49 dias*, acumulando *391 mm.
8,0 mm *de média diários.

Não me lembro de um período tão longo/constante de chuva, certamente que vai ficar na memoria de muitos de nós.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Abr 2018 às 22:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> T.actual *11,1ºC*
> _________
> ...




Assim muito depressa sem consultar dados concretos para mostrar neste momento, penso que estaremos a ter um ano muito idêntico ao de 2013! Melhor só mesmo em 2001
Quem diria que 2018 ficaria na História como um ano de tanta precipitação em tão pouco tempo

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Abr 2018 às 22:43)

Time-lapse feito durante a tarde de hoje, o que resume o dia de hoje, meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2018 às 14:26)

Céu simples e bonito. 
16,5•C
37%
20 Km/h com rajadas NW






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2018 às 14:29)

StormRic disse:


> Céu simples e bonito.
> 16,5•C
> 37%
> 20 Km/h com rajadas NW
> ...


E de Maio, certo Richard?


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2018 às 13:23)

Lisboa 
Parque das nações 
13°C
Céu nublado 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mai 2018 às 13:28)

joselamego disse:


> Lisboa
> Parque das nações
> 13°C
> Céu nublado
> ...


Olá José. Este não é o tópico correcto...


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2018 às 13:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá José. Este não é o tópico correcto...


Já está no tópico de maio 
Obrigado Luís 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------

